# Mossy Oaks mini web series Seek-One (Hunt NOT for Charlie)



## Alexander

Surprised it hasn't already popped up on here, but Mossy Oak caught up with Lee Ellis and are airing an episode of this seasons hunts every other Wednesday on their Youtube page. First one came out yesterday and it looks good!

Posting because I knew there were others, like myself who were wanting to see more after the trailer came out.That and not everyone is on social media and would know it that this is on there.


----------



## BuddyG

Lee is my nephew. That Deers pictures do not give it justice. Fine buck for a fine young man. Rumor has it he is signing with Mathews as well


----------



## bilgerat

cool, thanks for the link


----------



## Horns

One thing about it is that they can find big deer and seal the deal


----------



## brownceluse

Somebody told me one time catching fish in a pond doesn't count because they've already been caught. Hunting Burb bucks is close to the same...... Those are some freaks and I don't care who you are you don't kill 8 140" deer in 10 years without some skills. I'm jealous!


----------



## mbentle2

Video has me pumped. Can't wait to watch the rest. Good to see some Georgia hunters getting it done on video.


----------



## JSnake

That footage of him in his bed is amazing.


----------



## kiltman

nice


----------



## Throwback

It's always been a curiosity to me how many people overlook suburban bucks.


----------



## XJfire75

That videography is amazing. And to capture a story like this and highlight our home state with giants like that is awesome. Keep up the great work boys!!


----------



## Pilgrim

Super cool video!! Incredible footage!


----------



## Mscott

I do hate the fact that they will drag it out every other Wednesday.  Ill wait to watch it all at once on Youtube


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Appreciate the updates.


----------



## deerbuster

Makes me want to hunt Atlanta! I love how the episodes are put together. Kinda reminds me of Heartland Bowhunters stuff


----------



## triton196

getting the permission to hunt alone is a big accomplishment. most the people are very anti hunting.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Seek | One - Episode 2*

Just noticed the 2nd Episode is recently available . . . 



*Seek | One - Episode 2*

20 hours ago

Published on Oct 12, 2016

"Seek | One is a 10-part series chronicling their season with a new episode posted every other Wednesday at 10:00 a.m. Central."


----------



## Core Lokt

Thanks and keep them coming as they air


----------



## 01Foreman400

Awesome!


----------



## lx708

9:44....of the video should have been left out....


----------



## GAGE

Very well done. Great job guys!


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Nice video and story. Will continue to follow.


----------



## dixiecutter

lx708 said:


> 9:44....of the video should have been left out....



i'm with you. my 6 yr old heard it. we try to keep it clean around the kids best we can. it's hard.


----------



## Core Lokt

Did I miss it? 9:44 he's talking about trespassing and I didn't hear any foul talk.


----------



## HAG3

Core Lokt said:


> Did I miss it? 9:44 he's talking about trespassing and I didn't hear any foul talk.



closer to the 10 minute  mark


----------



## LEGHORN

Oh boy.  The next one should be "interesting".


----------



## JSnake

I like that it's fresh footage from a month ago and not a year ago. Adds to the tension since there's no known outcome to their season. I'm sure one of them will connect with a quality buck before Jan 31. 

Also -that certainly wasn't a seminar on how to hang a set safely. I kind of winced watching it.


----------



## marknga

Good stuff, can't wait till next week.


----------



## kbuck1

Core Lokt said:


> Did I miss it? 9:44 he's talking about trespassing and I didn't hear any foul talk.



He could have been talking about just that. 
The fact they were accusing the guy  of tresspassing, baiting and hunting with no license


----------



## bangbird

They don't like safety belts


----------



## Tmpr111

Atlbowonly said:


> Haha ironic he was talking about the guy getting caught hunting over bait when he had a 150+ confiscated by the warden for killing it over bait in the same place.. All of those deer are coming off of the Cochran shoals walking park in Marietta you can go walk the trails and see them



Speaking of Charlie, that looks like Charlie in your profile pic.


----------



## fowlmeat08




----------



## tmiller

Well this thread just got interesting!


----------



## Tmpr111

Tmpr111 said:


> Speaking of Charlie, that looks like Charlie in your profile pic.



He gone'


----------



## tmiller

He posted some pics in the trail cam section, I wonder if those bucks will be on next weeks episode of Mossy Oak/Seek One?


----------



## Tmpr111

tmiller said:


> He posted some pics in the trail cam section, I wonder if those bucks will be on next weeks episode of Mossy Oak/Seek One?



...and why would those be on Mossy Oak/Seek One series?


----------



## tmiller

I am merely speculating.....A guy joins a forum 4 days ago, posts some accusations about a guy who is trying to start something cool and it gaining some traction and popularity.....said guy has a trail camera picture of a famous deer as his profile pic.... gets called out for it.....takes it down.....posts pictures of big deer in Atlanta......just seems fishy.... like I said, this thread may get good.....


----------



## Monty4x4

tmiller said:


> I am merely speculating.....A guy joins a forum 4 days ago, posts some accusations about a guy who is trying to start something cool and it gaining some traction and popularity.....said guy has a trail camera picture of a famous deer as his profile pic.... gets called out for it.....takes it down.....posts pictures of big deer in Atlanta......just seems fishy.... like I said, this thread may get good.....



Buddy...is that you?


----------



## tmiller

Atlbowonly said:


> and i got quite a few pics of charlie i will pm you if you need proof


It doesn't matter to me, I don't have a dog in the fight, I just don't know why someone would come on here and post the location of deer a guy is hunting and then try to hate on him.......unless you were made famous by one of the video's too but in a different light.......like I said, I am just putting the pieces together.


----------



## lx708

*Trespasser*

So was the guy that walked up on Lee a trespasser or are all of them trespassing... He sure didn't talk to the guy like you'd think he would if he was on land he didn't have permission to be on...seems to me like there are alot of guys hunting the same area


----------



## ridgeGhost

Folks get permission to park at locations but not actually the property theyre hunting.


----------



## lx708

ridgeGhost said:


> Folks get permission to park at locations but not actually the property theyre hunting.



Wouldn't that be trespassing?


----------



## ridgeGhost

^^^ yep


----------



## Cole Henry

If I am hunting and a guy walks under me on a property that I have permission to hunt you would hear me on camera saying "You are trespassing and do not have permission to be here". Not "We both know what buck is here".... Little odd


----------



## Tarpfisher

Cole Henry said:


> If I am hunting and a guy walks under me on a property that I have permission to hunt you would hear me on camera saying "You are trespassing and do not have permission to be here". Not "We both know what buck is here".... Little odd



Yeah i would be coming out of that stand real quick...


----------



## lx708

Exactly why that should have been left out of the video.. he is making a fool of himself imo!


----------



## Gut_Pile

lx708 said:


> So was the guy that walked up on Lee a trespasser or are all of them trespassing... He sure didn't talk to the guy like you'd think he would if he was on land he didn't have permission to be on...seems to me like there are alot of guys hunting the same area



In the video, the guy walking up on him is trespassing.

What ATLbowonly was saying is that Lee, the guy in video, had a buck confiscated a few years back that he shot over corn in Atlanta.

There is a thread on here from way back about it that Lee posted.


----------



## ridgeGhost

People have been "parking" and hunting metro areas for 25 years with bows. Slipping in on tight urban spots. Its nothing new. Most of the old school guys didnt make videos bout where they hunt and kill giants. But sooner or later someone was going to sell out....


----------



## lx708

In thie video he says he has trail cam pics of the guy... Then the guy walks up on him in the stand and all he does is talk to the guy about hunting the same deer.... Just odd if he was in fact trespassing


----------



## kbuck1

Gut_Pile said:


> In the video, the guy walking up on him is trespassing.
> 
> What ATLbowonly was saying is that Lee, the guy in video, had a buck confiscated a few years back that he shot over corn in Atlanta.
> 
> There is a thread on here from way back about it that Lee posted.



If you believe everything you read online then he has been caught twice. One time he was trespassing,  baiting and hunting with no license. The same thing he accused the guy on the video of.   I think thats why some people's feathers get ruffled over this. There has been some pretty interesting threads on archery talk in the past about the same thing


----------



## LEGHORN

It boils down to what would you do for a 160/170"+ deer, some guys probably almost anything, especially if you want to be in the industry.  Now that may mean working your tail off, finding the deer, getting permission, planting some food plots, putting in crazy amounts of time (all year), etc.  Or it may mean just finding the deer, somewhat gaining permission, or getting nearby permission, baiting, going the sketchy route.  Both methods are occurring all over Georgia, up here it just gets a lot of attention because it's 170" deer and most of the time the guy who kills it wants everybody to know he did.  Many of us up here familiar with Atl hunting know where these guys killing these Atlanta giants are hunting; heck just by recognizing places on the videos or seeing their trucks parked in neighborhoods or office parks, or knowing where they live.  If you or I could get permission, you would kill a 150"+ deer also.  Most of it is federal land or public land along the Hooch, so finding the big deer is not the issue if you have the time.  The permission is the tricky part.  Up here it's sort of opposite for many, you don't go find land, lease it and then run cameras and see what deer you have.  That's not smart hunting when lease prices can hit $50/per acre or more.  What many do is find the deer they want to hunt first, then go all out and find any sliver of land around that area that someone may give you permission to hunt on, sometimes for big money as well.  It may only mean a 2-3 acre home site that borders 100s of unhuntable wooded acres.  Maybe it's asking a homeowner if you can shoot a buck walking down his driveway.  I don't know if these guys are doing it legit or not, but I am jealous of the amount of time they pour into their hunting.  I wish I could do that.


----------



## ridgeGhost

LEGHORN said:


> It boils down to what would you do for a 160/170"+ deer, some guys probably almost anything, especially if you want to be in the industry.  Now that may mean working your tail off, finding the deer, getting permission, planting some food plots, putting in crazy amounts of time (all year), etc.  Or it may mean just finding the deer, somewhat gaining permission, or getting nearby permission, baiting, going the sketchy route.  Both methods are occurring all over Georgia, up here it just gets a lot of attention because it's 170" deer and most of the time the guy who kills it wants everybody to know he did.  Many of us up here familiar with Atl hunting know where these guys killing these Atlanta giants are hunting; heck just by recognizing places on the videos or seeing their trucks parked in neighborhoods or office parks, or knowing where they live.  If you or I could get permission, you would kill a 150"+ deer also.  Most of it is federal land or public land along the Hooch, so finding the big deer is not the issue if you have the time.  The permission is the tricky part.  Up here it's sort of opposite for many, you don't go find land, lease it and then run cameras and see what deer you have.  That's not smart hunting when lease prices can hit $50/per acre or more.  What many do is find the deer they want to hunt first, then go all out and find any sliver of land around that area that someone may give you permission to hunt on, sometimes for big money as well.  It may only mean a 2-3 acre home site that borders 100s of unhuntable wooded acres.  Maybe it's asking a homeowner if you can shoot a buck walking down his driveway.  I don't know if these guys are doing it legit or not, but I am jealous of the amount of time they pour into their hunting.  I wish I could do that.



Exactly, well said


----------



## LEGHORN

$50 or $100 per acre is nothing either, I would pay it in a heartbeat for the right 10 acres say.  So you could pay $1000 for 10 acres in one of these areas in Atl along the river and consistently shoot just as good of deer than you could in the Midwest on 100s of acres.


----------



## LEGHORN

ridgeGhost, it used to be nowhere near in the public eye even 10 years ago.  Some of us knew it was over when articles were written in GON about hunting urban or suburban giants, then making videos, all the social media, blah, blah, blah.  Why not just keep it quite and keep shooting big deer?  Now you can't go look at a property to lease up here and not see evidence of someone hunting it illegally.  Every time I talk to a landowner, I tell them I can guarantee them someone is already hunting their property without their knowledge - why not let me do it legally with permission and I give you money to do it.


----------



## LEGHORN

Meanwhile, I'm also touting all the giant deer in these areas; so I'm not helping either, LOL.  But the secret has been out a while now.


----------



## ridgeGhost

Same here, why waist time and money on a once or twice a year hunt to midwest when you could hunt every weekend around Atl? Id be more than happy with a solid 130 every yr, especially only driving 45 min to do so.


----------



## ridgeGhost

LEGHORN, its all bout fame and glory. I have 2 legit spots that have 3-4 bonafied giants every year. Once the bragging starts is when those spots are at risk of being lost. I never tell where my kills come  from. Its hard enough to gain legit permission to anywhere muchless where giants roam.


----------



## PAE

The first rule of fight club, is you don't talk about fight club.


----------



## ridgeGhost

PAE said:


> The first rule of fight club, is you don't talk about fight club.



Yep...


----------



## brownceluse

LEGHORN said:


> It boils down to what would you do for a 160/170"+ deer, some guys probably almost anything, especially if you want to be in the industry.  Now that may mean working your tail off, finding the deer, getting permission, planting some food plots, putting in crazy amounts of time (all year), etc.  Or it may mean just finding the deer, somewhat gaining permission, or getting nearby permission, baiting, going the sketchy route.  Both methods are occurring all over Georgia, up here it just gets a lot of attention because it's 170" deer and most of the time the guy who kills it wants everybody to know he did.  Many of us up here familiar with Atl hunting know where these guys killing these Atlanta giants are hunting; heck just by recognizing places on the videos or seeing their trucks parked in neighborhoods or office parks, or knowing where they live.  If you or I could get permission, you would kill a 150"+ deer also.  Most of it is federal land or public land along the Hooch, so finding the big deer is not the issue if you have the time.  The permission is the tricky part.  Up here it's sort of opposite for many, you don't go find land, lease it and then run cameras and see what deer you have.  That's not smart hunting when lease prices can hit $50/per acre or more.  What many do is find the deer they want to hunt first, then go all out and find any sliver of land around that area that someone may give you permission to hunt on, sometimes for big money as well.  It may only mean a 2-3 acre home site that borders 100s of unhuntable wooded acres.  Maybe it's asking a homeowner if you can shoot a buck walking down his driveway.  I don't know if these guys are doing it legit or not, but I am jealous of the amount of time they pour into their hunting.  I wish I could do that.



Great post!


----------



## chrismhaase

What a great start to a series.  Very excited and looking forward to more movies.  Great job guys!


----------



## Matt.M

Gut_Pile said:


> What ATLbowonly was saying is that Lee, the guy in video, had a buck confiscated a few years back that he shot over corn in Atlanta.
> 
> There is a thread on here from way back about it that Lee posted.



Anyone got a link to this thread?


----------



## brownceluse

Hard to believe Mossy Oak would sign on to film poachers


----------



## kbuck1

Atlbowonly said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=299974



I believe it was in the GON hall of Shame.  Now they publish stories praising him. 8 or 9 pope and youngs in the last 8 years. They say.   Wonder if the one in that thread was counted as one of his Pope and Youngs


----------



## lx708

8 or 9 Pope and Young in as many years...tells me they cannot be that hard to kill.....so what have they accomplished?


----------



## tmiller

Just curious.....any of you other "Atlanta hunters" been cited for game violations or trespassing?


----------



## Cole Henry

Atlbowonly said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=299974



Why did you remove the trail cam pics in the other thread?


----------



## Monty4x4

Atlbowonly said:


> I just joined and didn't realize how many people were hunting the same buck as me apparently named "Monty"



I have that name copyrighted.


----------



## Cole Henry

Atlbowonly said:


> I just joined and didn't realize how many people were hunting the same buck as me apparently named "Monty"



Makes sense. Personally I would never post a photo of a buck like that.. Heck i wouldn't even show my family till it was in the back of the truck


----------



## countryplayboy

So he was ticketed for hunting over bait and had his buck confiscated . He admitted in a earlier post that he called the game warden on a neighbor that was hunting close to him because he "saw" corn and a stand  in his backyard when he drove by the guys house...UNREAL- the story just gets better and better.


----------



## Plum Crazy

I would much rather pay and drive 10+ hours to hunt the Midwest than pay to hunt a couple acre woodlot between an office park and a neighborhood fence.  I hunted Pike Co, IL for 6 years during grad school and when I was first starting my career.  Eventually work and real life commitments got in the way and I didn't have time to get up there enough to make it worth the money and I had to drop my lease.  I miss it daily...I don't want to knock what these guys are doing.  Obviously putting in a ton of time finding these deer and hunting...But I would rather be in the funnel between standing beans and cut corn than the "funnel" between the Chattahoochee and a shopping mall...just my opinion


----------



## Cole Henry

I have hunted suburban areas for years myself (my house) so I am very up to speed on how it usually goes down. On these small lots the deer hardly ever drop on the lot they were shot on, once that deer crosses the property line and you do not have permission to be on that property it dies on, you are illegally trespassing to recover it. Period ..


----------



## Possum

I would rather see Mossy Oak follow a mountain hunter or little hunt club for a season than these guys hunting parking lots. Just cause it's an enormous deer makes no difference to me. It's good footage and all but I'm not into all the drama over a rack. I thought his food plot technique was funny though... throw and spray with a water hose! Wish that worked around here.


----------



## Core Lokt

Big deer will make some people do crazy things including breaking laws. Heck, I've seen best friends relationships destroyed over a deer.... Sad but true.


----------



## lx708

Possum said:


> I would rather see Mossy Oak follow a mountain hunter or little hunt club for a season than these guys hunting parking lots. Just cause it's an enormous deer makes no difference to me. It's good footage and all but I'm not into all the drama over a rack. I thought his food plot technique was funny though... throw and spray with a water hose! Wish that worked around here.



this^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ranger10

Thanks for the feedback from everyone, good and bad. I produce the Seek One series. Just wanted to address a couple things brought up on here.

1) The scene where the poacher walks under our stand: only so much can be shown in a short video and we wanted to show just enough to get the point across. Regarding Lee's reaction, he handled the situation exactly how it should have been handled. Blowing up on the guy and making threats would not have solved anything, it only would have escalated the situation. It's not our job to enforce the laws and tell people what they are doing wrong, we just report it and let the game warden take care of it, and they have been doing a great job. 

2) Lee's past poaching incidents: This has been brought up probably every year since the incident, and that's fine. Lee did what he did, was caught, and was punished...never denied it. A past incident doesn't define someone's character for the rest of their life. If you think it does, and you think we are continuing to hunt without 100% permission or 100% legally, then don't watch the show.

3) Why are we drawing unwanted attention to Atlanta hunting? For some people, killing a buck and keeping the story to themselves their entire life is fine with them. Were different, we think this is a story worth sharing and it is more enjoyable to be open about it and share it with other people. I've been on both sides of this argument so I understand where people are coming from. Locations are kept secret, and if you think you can dissect the videos and find landmarks...then good luck on your scavenger hunt 

4) Hunting suburb bucks is easy: Watch the show and you will start to get a glimpse of the work that goes into it. Talk to someone who hunts the suburbs and get their opinion. If you havn't done it, you don't know. There are over 5.5 million people that live in Atlanta that have the ability to knock on the same doors we do and ask for hunting permission. Enough said.

Keep watching the series if you enjoy it and find suburban hunting different and interesting. If you don't think its real hunting, or if you still hold a grudge about Lee's poaching incident, then don't watch it. Simple as that. 

Thanks to those who are giving encouraging words, we appreciate your support and it makes all the time and effort worth while!


----------



## GADawg08

^^^^well said man. I find the videos interesting and entertaining. I'm sure quite a few of the "outlaws" on this forum have broken some form of rule in their hunting career. Looking forward to future episodes


----------



## kbuck1

Ranger10 said:


> Thanks for the feedback from everyone, good and bad. I produce the Seek One series. Just wanted to address a couple things brought up on here.
> 
> 1) The scene where the poacher walks under our stand: only so much can be shown in a short video and we wanted to show just enough to get the point across. Regarding Lee's reaction, he handled the situation exactly how it should have been handled. Blowing up on the guy and making threats would not have solved anything, it only would have escalated the situation. It's not our job to enforce the laws and tell people what they are doing wrong, we just report it and let the game warden take care of it, and they have been doing a great job.
> 
> 2) Lee's past poaching incidents: This has been brought up probably every year since the incident, and that's fine. Lee did what he did, was caught, and was punished...never denied it. A past incident doesn't define someone's character for the rest of their life. If you think it does, and you think we are continuing to hunt without 100% permission or 100% legally, then don't watch the show.
> 
> 3) Why are we drawing unwanted attention to Atlanta hunting? For some people, killing a buck and keeping the story to themselves their entire life is fine with them. Were different, we think this is a story worth sharing and it is more enjoyable to be open about it and share it with other people. I've been on both sides of this argument so I understand where people are coming from. Locations are kept secret, and if you think you can dissect the videos and find landmarks...then good luck on your scavenger hunt
> 
> 4) Hunting suburb bucks is easy: Watch the show and you will start to get a glimpse of the work that goes into it. Talk to someone who hunts the suburbs and get their opinion. If you havn't done it, you don't know. There are over 5.5 million people that live in Atlanta that have the ability to knock on the same doors we do and ask for hunting permission. Enough said.
> 
> Keep watching the series if you enjoy it and find suburban hunting different and interesting. If you don't think its real hunting, or if you still hold a grudge about Lee's poaching incident, then don't watch it. Simple as that.
> 
> Thanks to those who are giving encouraging words, we appreciate your support and it makes all the time and effort worth while!


Did the game warden handle it? You guys had him on video. That should have sealed the deal if he was trespassing. 
I dont doubt for one second that you guys put in time on the stand and effort to get permission and locate this giant bucks. I would do the same if i lived up there and would be hunting the same ways i guess. But dont kid yourselves or anyone else, those deer are close to being tamed.  Its a nicley produced video so far , I think the negative comments are stemming from the past. Ive done wrong, you've done wrong.  We all have im sure in some way or another.  But he came on this forum after being caught and apologized and said it would never happen again and 2 yrs later it happens again. At least thats what I read.  So, why would anyone think anything has changed now?  
I  hope things have changed and everything is legit. And hope ya'll kill some more giants if you are doing it the right way.

I'm going to bow out of this topic for good. Good luck to you guys


----------



## Watasha

^^^^^ I think we have identified the trespasser from the video


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Really enjoy the series so far!!!


----------



## ridgeGhost

Its a shame that hunting has came to this. Theres a difference between shooting and hunting. Finding the deer and putting in the work and woodsmen skills to legally harvest a mature buck is hunting. I understand that just cause baits on the ground doesnt make it easy, however "city deer" are generally home bodies from my experience. So bait does raise the chances of seeing, killing a giant in those areas. Im not hating on anyone for doing what they think to kill a deer, but i feel more gratification when doing so using my on knowledge and actually hunting the animal. Its more personal and rewarding than getting pics of a giant and pouring corn and perching above it waiting on him to come eat. Theres lots of foolish hunting shows on TV. Its turned into look at me, im a pro hunter. When theres not much hunting involved. This show has been high lighted because of where these deer are and how big they grow. Just draws more attention to so called secret areas. Soon it will be like some miswest states and we'll be forced to purchase or be drawn for urban deer hunts. Some things are best left unspoken about,but thats just my opinion.


----------



## mcagle

The footage is great. I personally like to hunt places that's quite and peaceful.  If I had access to an urban area with giant deer, I would definitely give it a go though. Hats off to these guys for getting recognition from mossy oak and making their way to the big screen.  It looks like they put more work and effort into this sport than at least 95% of all hunters I know.  It's pretty impressive to me that they have found a way to hunt and kill giant deer in the area that they live. As for getting into trouble in the past, maybe a lesson was learned. If we judged everyone for a couple bad decisions they have made in the past, it would be hard for some of y'all to like anyone.  Congrats on the success guys. I will keep watching.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

This is my take on the suburban and residential hunting. I have done it first hand and it's not the same as hunting big tracks of land and wild deer. In these small tracts, it's not hard to figure out what the deer are doing or where they are going to travel. In many cases, the deer have only one strip of woods to go from point "A" to point "B". Also in well congested areas with lots of people, the deer are so used to hearing, seeing, and smelling folks it's like cheating. The deer are just about tamed. Now, don't get me wrong I'm not knocking your method of hunting. I realized it does take a lot of work asking and getting permission from folks and dodging all the commotion that's going on around you while you are hunting. It's just not my style. But if this is what trips your trigger than go for it.


----------



## Ben Athens

So if I understand their tactics you find the Buck then seek permission  to hunt. So how does one find these deer without trespassing?  Can you put out corn and cameras without permission ?  Maybe I just don't understand the rules of suburban hunting.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Ben Athens said:


> So if I understand their tactics you find the Buck then seek permission  to hunt. So how does one find these deer without trespassing?  Can you put out corn and cameras without permission ?  Maybe I just don't understand the rules of suburban hunting.



If appears most of this hunting is taking place around Federal Park land that people can access freely. Then find private land that joins it.


----------



## 01Foreman400

You don't have to worry about me pursuing land in Atlanta.  I don't care how big the deer are.  I work in Atlanta and get out of Atlanta as fast as I can 5-6 days a week.  That type of hunting just isn't for me.  That being said I enjoy the videos and I will continue to look forward to the next episodes.  Great job guys!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## brownceluse

I have numerous tracts in Gwinnett, and  North Fulton counties that I have hunted all my life. What's funny is when I was growing up they were no where close to being Suburb tracts. I have watched deer get pinched on to these tracts more and more over the last 30 years. One of the tracts is 80 acres which now would be like a 1,000 acres of land outside the Burbs. I'll say this those places are for killing deer not hunting. But, I don't see a thing wrong with that. The guy looks like a kid. Kid's screw up. I got a ticket for hunting on a baited dove field one time. How many of you slip your orange vest off when you get in the stand? How many of you have broke the speed limit on the way to you hunting spot because your slept to late? The guy broke the law he got caught and owned up to it. Most would at least try and lie their way out of it. He at least admitted to it.... These kids are shooting freaks and people are butthurt it's as simple as that! Let's just say that half of the 140" deer he killed were illeal and the other half were legal. The legal half is most likely more than 90% of the rest of the deer hunters have killed. Not trying poke but good lord I have seen grown men fight over a 115" 8 pointer because the guy beat him to the spot fair and square! To the guys on the videos keep shooting those freaks! Dale said if they like you your not winning!!!


----------



## Horns

It seems to me that a couple of people here on the forum are hating on the Seek One crew. Is it because they are jealous or spite? Idk but as long as they are legal, why the hate? The past indescretion has been handled accordingly by the judicial system. Now it's a different story if everything is not legal.


----------



## mizzippi jb

mcagle said:


> The footage is great. I personally like to hunt places that's quite and peaceful.  If I had access to an urban area with giant deer, I would definitely give it a go though. Hats off to these guys for getting recognition from mossy oak and making their way to the big screen.  It looks like they put more work and effort into this sport than at least 95% of all hunters I know.  It's pretty impressive to me that they have found a way to hunt and kill giant deer in the area that they live. As for getting into trouble in the past, maybe a lesson was learned. If we judged everyone for a couple bad decisions they have made in the past, it would be hard for some of y'all to like anyone.  Congrats on the success guys. I will keep watching.



I like this attitude.  No resentment, no jealousy, no judgement.  Just congratulating a fellow hunter on the buck of a lifetime.  Kudos!  And kudos to the hunters.


----------



## turkeyed

Dustin Pate said:


> If appears most of this hunting is taking place around Federal Park land that people can access freely. Then find private land that joins it.



Just because its open to public access does not mean its legal to use trail cameras on or pour out corn on!


----------



## Ben Athens

I am pretty sure that you can not running cameras and corn on National Park service land. The Federal Park Service frowns on it I am sure.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Horns said:


> It seems to me that a couple of people here on the forum are hating on the Seek One crew. Is it because they are jealous or spite? Idk but as long as they are legal, why the hate? The past indescretion has been handled accordingly by the judicial system. Now it's a different story if everything is not legal.



For the most part it's because they have achieved what others haven't, or couldn't.


----------



## Dustin Pate

turkeyed said:


> Just because its open to public access does not mean its legal to use trail cameras on or pour out corn on!



I didn't say it was....


----------



## Huntinfool

This thread has turned into a pathetic spectacle.

If you don't like urban/suburban hunting and don't think it's enough of a challenge, don't watch the video.  

Mossy Oak picked up the series, so I would say it's a safe bet that they vetted the thing pretty well to ensure that everything was done legally (as best they can)...especially given what apparently happened in the past.

If you don't like it, don't watch it.  It's an amazingly well put together piece of production.  A giant deer, a great story and great footage.  The fact that we have four pages of poo poo about it is just pathetic.  I don't know any of these guys.  All I know is they clearly worked their tails off just to capture all of this footage.

We get it.  Your deer are harder to hunt than this one.


----------



## brownceluse

Huntinfool said:


> This thread has turned into a pathetic spectacle.
> 
> If you don't like urban/suburban hunting and don't think it's enough of a challenge, don't watch the video.
> 
> Mossy Oak picked up the series, so I would say it's a safe bet that they vetted the thing pretty well to ensure that everything was done legally (as best they can)...especially given what apparently happened in the past.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't watch it.  It's an amazingly well put together piece of production.  A giant deer, a great story and great footage.  The fact that we have four pages of poo poo about it is just pathetic.  I don't know any of these guys.  All I know is they clearly worked their tales off just to capture all of this footage.
> 
> We get it.  Your deer are harder to hunt than this one.



Well said! Grown men act like women when they get jealous....


----------



## kiltman

we need a "like" button!


----------



## BlackEagle

Footage is great, no doubt. Ever wondered why all the big time hunters don't hunt/film in urban areas...when they know there are big deer in there? Think about it. 

Sincerely, 

An urban hunter.


----------



## Beagler282

I enjoyed the videos I have seen so far. As long as everything is being done legal then kudos to what you guys are doing. If you need some of those smaller bucks thinned out then send me a private message!


----------



## Tmpr111

The production is incredible. Many hours obviously have been poured into these trips and into this series. Regardless of one's opinions, it's a neat watch for sure! Sure it will expose even more to hunting the burbs, but it is what it is - the same thing eventually happened to the Hooch and Striper fishing.

I personally can see both sides of the above... Having hunted deer in both the burbs and in the extremely rural areas, the "true" metro/urban deer (once found) are typically easier to get on in my opinion --- bc in most cases they're extremely limited to a select few corridors and their overall areas. Many have used the same trails and bedding areas for years.  And naturally they're typically more comfortable too - depending on where you are and how much people time they get.  Honestly I've never understood the argument that it's more difficult.  It's kind of like the squirrels inside the city limits vs. the squirrels in the middle of nowhere - they just behave and respond differently.

As for legal vs illegal, or who's doing what, that's none of my business. But you do hope ones who are promoting their beliefs would be following those lines as well - or at least to the best of their ability (we've all fallen short at some point or another).  For me, accessing land to sit on has never been the hardest part, that is seeking the neighbor's permission to either cross their property, or to trail a deer on their property. Unfortunately this can often be the deal breaker. Sure you can chance the deer not falling on their place, or not even ask, but I prefer to ask. If I'm denied, I eat that pie and find another place.  

As for ole' Charlie (Granddaddy), he was an incredible deer here for many years.  It was sad to see him go, but at least many have now seen just how awesome of a deer he was!


----------



## GAGE

Huntinfool said:


> This thread has turned into a pathetic spectacle.
> 
> If you don't like urban/suburban hunting and don't think it's enough of a challenge, don't watch the video.
> 
> Mossy Oak picked up the series, so I would say it's a safe bet that they vetted the thing pretty well to ensure that everything was done legally (as best they can)...especially given what apparently happened in the past.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't watch it.  It's an amazingly well put together piece of production.  A giant deer, a great story and great footage.  The fact that we have four pages of poo poo about it is just pathetic.  I don't know any of these guys.  All I know is they clearly worked their tails off just to capture all of this footage.
> 
> We get it.  Your deer are harder to hunt than this one.



BOOM!


----------



## JSnake

01Foreman400 said:


> You don't have to worry about me pursuing land in Atlanta.  I don't care how big the deer are.  I work in Atlanta and get out of Atlanta as fast as I can 5-6 days a week.  That type of hunting just isn't for me.  That being said I enjoy the videos and I will continue to look forward to the next episodes.  Great job guys!  Keep up the good work.



Commuting into Atlanta every day as well, I tend to agree with this. I work in the midst of where some of this hunting is taking place. Like others have said, above all else, the main challenge is harvesting _legally_.  I commend these guys efforts and I'm enjoying the video series. I'm mostly jealous of the time they have to put into hunting


----------



## Tmpr111

JSnake said:


> I'm mostly jealous of the time they have to put into hunting



Amen!


----------



## Tarpfisher

Tmpr111 said:


> The production is incredible. Many hours obviously have been poured into these trips and into this series. Regardless of one's opinions, it's a neat watch for sure! Sure it will expose even more to hunting the burbs, but it is what it is - the same thing eventually happened to the Hooch and Striper fishing



So true... I just have never seen the need to expose it to be a internet hero.  One guy is responsible for exposing the hooch striper with all his videos posted online. Same thing will happen here.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Anyone know if a new episode is coming this week? They said every Wedsnesday at 10:00 Central.


----------



## countryplayboy

There have been numerous people mention that people are just jealous and hating on this guy for killing a monster buck. Maybe these same people are not familiar with this hunter's past record for baiting, trespassing, hunting without a license, harvesting a deer over bait AND had a buck confiscated by the DNR. He was charged and fined on 2 SEPARATE occasions in 2009 and 2011. So the real question is why would there not be skepticism  about the harvesting of this magnificent buck? Take a look at the story below so you too might understand why there might be speculation over this subject. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=295642&highlight=urbanhunter90


----------



## Rockdale Buck

countryplayboy said:


> There have been numerous people mention that people are just jealous and hating on this guy for killing a monster buck. Maybe these same people are not familiar with this hunter's past record for baiting, trespassing, hunting without a license, harvesting a deer over bait AND had a buck confiscated by the DNR. He was charged and fined on 2 SEPARATE occasions in 2009 and 2011. So the real question is why would there not be skepticism  about the harvesting of this magnificent buck? Take a look at the story below so you too might understand why there might be speculation over this subject.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=295642&highlight=urbanhunter90


 what happened in 2011?


----------



## LEGHORN

Dustin Pate said:


> Anyone know if a new episode is coming this week? They said every Wedsnesday at 10:00 Central.



I thought I read it was every other Wednesday.  I feel this next one will be the harvest episode, just curious to see what kind of editing, etc. occurs given all the attention this has gained.


----------



## LEGHORN

That was interesting reading countryplayboy.  A lot of posters made comments about exactly what is occurring now, the theme being "from now on, any big deer harvested by urbanhunter90 will be looked at with raised eyebrow".  I also laughed a little when Lee said he knew he may never get another crack at a buck like that - he's up to half-dozen or so killed now, right?


----------



## spinefish

So, who got "Charlie"?
And, are there harvest pics?


----------



## Cole Henry

Huntinfool said:


> This thread has turned into a pathetic spectacle.
> 
> If you don't like urban/suburban hunting and don't think it's enough of a challenge, don't watch the video.
> 
> Mossy Oak picked up the series, so I would say it's a safe bet that they vetted the thing pretty well to ensure that everything was done legally (as best they can)...especially given what apparently happened in the past.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't watch it.  It's an amazingly well put together piece of production.  A giant deer, a great story and great footage.  The fact that we have four pages of poo poo about it is just pathetic.  I don't know any of these guys.  All I know is they clearly worked their tails off just to capture all of this footage.
> 
> We get it.  Your deer are harder to hunt than this one.



Actually what is pathetic is when hunters get busted for breaking laws and illegally harvesting animals, that then gives hunters that play by the rules and follow the laws a bad name and image for all of us. I have no idea if this buck was killed over bait personally but what we do know is that this person has hunted over bait in the past illegally. We also have someone on here that says he knows for certain that the property in question, that apparently is the size of a bedroom was baited last year during the season. So to expect people not to raise questions is just crazy. But yes it is great production work cant deny that and well put together.. If it was legal congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Dustin Pate

LEGHORN said:


> I thought I read it was every other Wednesday.



It is. I misread it! Thanks.


----------



## LEGHORN

spinefish said:


> So, who got "Charlie"?
> And, are there harvest pics?



Lee (urbanhunter90) got Charlie last year.  There is a video trailer about it.  You can see it at www.seek-one.com  along with other info about their kills.  I thought there was another episode about Charlie, but I can't find it now.  The current episodes are following their hunting this season.


----------



## Sgajacket

This forum has turned into a bunch of whining, jealous, government-loving pansies. Typical Americans with "don't tread on me but PLEASE make sure that guy follows the rules I like" attitudes. It is sickening. I wonder if the Creek and Cherokee used to argue about whether Running Bear used an atl atl during "stone only" season....or if Stalking Wolf was pouring out grain to kill his game.

Sure, we have turned this into a "sport" and have accomplished some great conservation, but this is a primal activity, one that puts us in touch with a side of our DNA we have largely abandoned. If the man isn't hunting on YOUR land, get over it. If he is, be a man and take care of it.

The incessant complaining and cry baby attitudes make me want to puke.

I know this will get some panties in a wad, but it's almost made this forum not even fun to follow.


----------



## Matt.M

Found this interesting bio on Lee on Seek-one.com

"Lee grew up hunting and fishing, and has always been known as the "lucky" one. Well there comes a point when luck is so consistent that it's impossible to deny it's actually pure skill. Lee's that guy.... in a tree stand, on the water, or on the playing field, more often than not he finds a way to win."

Really?


----------



## mizzippi jb

Matt.M said:


> Found this interesting bio on Lee on Seek-one.com
> 
> "Lee grew up hunting and fishing, and has always been known as the "lucky" one. Well there comes a point when luck is so consistent that it's impossible to deny it's actually pure skill. Lee's that guy.... in a tree stand, on the water, or on the playing field, more often than not he finds a way to win."
> 
> Really?



Ok I take back what I said in the last page...that made me throw up in my mouth a little bit


----------



## Kris87

Sgajacket said:


> I wonder if the Creek and Cherokee used to argue about whether Running Bear used an atl atl during "stone only" season....or if Stalking Wolf was pouring out grain to kill his game.



I would say with certainty that Native Americans "baited" sites to kill their quarry.  At least I think they would have been smart enough to do it.  

Nic?  Hillbilly?


----------



## Cole Henry

Sgajacket said:


> Typical Americans with "don't tread on me but PLEASE make sure that guy follows the rules I like" attitudes.



Its not rules that "I like".. Its rules laid out for us to follow by the state of Georgia.


----------



## spinefish

LEGHORN said:


> Lee (urbanhunter90) got Charlie last year.  There is a video trailer about it.  You can see it at www.seek-one.com  along with other info about their kills.  I thought there was another episode about Charlie, but I can't find it now.  The current episodes are following their hunting this season.



Oh, okay. I was thinking Charlie was the buck in these above videos with the extra main beam. Is there word on the buck in the video? Or does that remain as part of the story?


----------



## Sgajacket

Cole Henry said:


> Its not rules that "I like".. Its rules laid out for us to follow by the state of Georgia.



My point.  Why would/should I care if you break a rule the all knowing government put in place if it doesn't directly affect me?


----------



## LEGHORN

Sgajacket said:


> My point.  Why would/should I care if you break a rule the all knowing government put in place if it doesn't directly affect me?



It's easy for you to say down there in Turner County.  Read the bio on Drew at seek-one site, last sentence - "If there's a block of woods large enough to hold a deer near Atlanta, you can bet that Drew has been there".  Probably not a truer statement on that website, lol.


----------



## LEGHORN

spinefish said:


> Oh, okay. I was thinking Charlie was the buck in these above videos with the extra main beam. Is there word on the buck in the video? Or does that remain as part of the story?



That one is "Tyson" that they and apparently a few others may be hunting.  They also have "Maxwell" which may be the focus of the next episode.  So these are part of the ongoing story.


----------



## Horns

Kris87 said:


> I would say with certainty that Native Americans "baited" sites to kill their quarry.  At least I think they would have been smart enough to do it.
> 
> Nic?  Hillbilly?



Or just run a group of the herd off of a cliff


----------



## Cole Henry

Sgajacket said:


> My point.  Why would/should I care if you break a rule the all knowing government put in place if it doesn't directly affect me?



I already explained the answer to that in a previous post above. Its about being a sportsman. So you could care less if people break laws if it does not "directly" affect you?


----------



## countryplayboy

The 13pt that he shot in 2009 and was confiscated by DNR was actually shot after he asked the landowner for permission and was denied. To make matters even worse he illegally put out corn on the man's land and then shot the buck. If that wasn't enough he left a gut pile on the scene as a thank you gesture.  I think this more accurately describes his " passion and luck" for big bucks.


----------



## Sgajacket

Cole Henry said:


> I already explained the answer to that in a previous post above. its about being a sportsman



It's about you judging someone else's life with your view of what being a "sportsman" is. I promise hunting is a lot more fun when you worry about you and are proud for others.

I literally threw away the rack from my first muzzleloader kill because my uncle made me feel like it was not a big enough 8 point. Now I realize people like that ruin this for others. I hope I'm not the only one that feels this way.

And before the obligatory, "you must be justifying your illegal hunting" comes out, I have nothing to hide. Did I bait deer before it was legal? Yep. Do I sometimes forget my orange vest when bow hunting during muzzleloader season? Yesterday. But do I impede the hunting rights of others or take animals off anyone else's property. NO.

This isn't baseball....the rules are subjective and arbitrary. It is certainly a sport, but it's deep roots are in survival and instinct, things which are not constrained. Y your imaginary lines.


----------



## Cole Henry

Sgajacket said:


> It's about you judging someone else's life with your view of what being a "sportsman" is. I promise hunting is a lot more fun when you worry about you and are proud for others.
> 
> I literally threw away the rack from my first muzzleloader kill because my uncle made me feel like it was not a big enough 8 point. Now I realize people like that ruin this for others. I hope I'm not the only one that feels this way.
> 
> And before the obligatory, "you must be justifying your illegal hunting" comes out, I have nothing to hide. Did I bait deer before it was legal? Yep. Do I sometimes forget my orange vest when bow hunting during muzzleloader season? Yesterday. But do I impede the hunting rights of others or take animals off anyone else's property. NO.
> 
> This isn't baseball....the rules are subjective and arbitrary. It is certainly a sport, but it's deep roots are in survival and instinct, things which are not constrained. Y your imaginary lines.



Ok I give up, I am not sure you are understanding what I am trying to say. Best of luck to you this season


----------



## LEGHORN

Cole Henry said:


> Ok I give up, I am not sure you are understanding what I am trying to say. Best of luck to you this season



I'm with you Cole, probably prudent to not invest any more time in that discussion


----------



## Sgajacket

LEGHORN said:


> I'm with you Cole, probably prudent to not invest any more time in that discussion



Yep, because these dang rednecks in South Georgia just don't understand what it means to hunt like a gentleman.

I'm no idiot; I fully understand why so many people think certain ways of hunting are unethical or unsportsmanlike. I even agree *gasp* to an extent. What I can't understand is why such a high percentage of threads on this forum contain supposed brethren in the sport bashing the methods of others.


----------



## GADawg08

Sgajacket said:


> Yep, because these dang rednecks in South Georgia just don't understand what it means to hunt like a gentleman.
> 
> I'm no idiot; I fully understand why so many people think certain ways of hunting are unethical or unsportsmanlike. I even agree *gasp* to an extent. What I can't understand is why such a high percentage of threads on this forum contain supposed brethren in the sport bashing the methods of others.



 they're gonna get bashed when its illegal


----------



## LEGHORN

Sgajacket said:


> Yep, because these dang rednecks in South Georgia just don't understand what it means to hunt like a gentleman.
> 
> I'm no idiot; I fully understand why so many people think certain ways of hunting are unethical or unsportsmanlike. I even agree *gasp* to an extent. What I can't understand is why such a high percentage of threads on this forum contain supposed brethren in the sport bashing the methods of others.



Ha, I am one of those South GA rednecks, born and raised in Colquitt County for 18 years, then on to Candler County for 10 or so years.  We're not talking unsportsmanlike or unethical, we're talking illegal methods of take and trespassing.


----------



## Sgajacket

LEGHORN said:


> Ha, I am one of those South GA rednecks, born and raised in Colquitt County for 18 years, then on to Candler County for 10 or so years.  We're not talking unsportsmanlike or unethical, we're talking illegal methods of take and trespassing.



Obviously, my secondary point is very murky. I don't want to make this super political, but who is the government to tell me how to hunt? People that swear they hate government intrusion into their lives welcome the same government to regulate such an instinctive activity, especially when it affects others more than them. To me, what is right and ethical often run counter to, and are more important than, what is "legal."

The trespassing thing is an obvious issue, but, again, I feel I'm responsible for me and mine.


----------



## Sgajacket

GADawg08 said:


> they're gonna get bashed when its illegal



There was a thread on here earlier this week talking about a municipality making hunting illegal. Everyone was up in arms about it, but, if it passes, it could be illegal to kill a squirrel taking pecans from your back yard there. Would you bash a guy for buying a Gamo and killing those squirrels when no one was looking? If so, bravo for consistency. Otherwise, think a little bit about that.


----------



## GADawg08

Sgajacket said:


> There was a thread on here earlier this week talking about a municipality making hunting illegal. Everyone was up in arms about it, but, if it passes, it could be illegal to kill a squirrel taking pecans from your back yard there. Would you bash a guy for buying a Gamo and killing those squirrels when no one was looking? If so, bravo for consistency. Otherwise, think a little bit about that.



he could always trap the squirrels


----------



## Cole Henry

LEGHORN said:


> Ha, I am one of those South GA rednecks, born and raised in Colquitt County for 18 years, then on to Candler County for 10 or so years.  We're not talking unsportsmanlike or unethical, we're talking illegal methods of take and trespassing.



Thank you..


----------



## GADawg08

Sgajacket said:


> There was a thread on here earlier this week talking about a municipality making hunting illegal. Everyone was up in arms about it, but, if it passes, it could be illegal to kill a squirrel taking pecans from your back yard there. Would you bash a guy for buying a Gamo and killing those squirrels when no one was looking? If so, bravo for consistency. Otherwise, think a little bit about that.



so, correct me if I'm wrong....are you suggesting that we sportsmen do whatever we please, regardless if its legal or not?


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Sorry fellas, I think it's phenomenal footage but something is so off and so odd about all of this.


----------



## fishhunt05

I've enjoyed reading all these post. So many people pointing fingers and judging of this guy. We all make bad decisions from time to time. We all break the law at some point. Hunting over bait is one of the dumbest laws out there because it's legal in half the state but not in the other? I do give the shooter credit as at least he owned up to his mistakes where many of you on here would hide the truth. So I will tell y'all to just got hunt and enjoy the show or just don't watch it.


----------



## Sgajacket

GADawg08 said:


> so, correct me if I'm wrong....are you suggesting that we sportsmen do whatever we please, regardless if its legal or not?



I'm suggesting it's not really any of my concern and that I'm tired of the constant bashing over this and other topics.

Now, if someone needs to feed their family, I absolutely couldn't care less how they do it if it's on their own property or property they have permission to hunt.

Would I prefer less laws of ALL types in a perfect world?  Well........


----------



## Cole Henry

Local county, state, and federal governments are in charge of the laws and enforcing them regardless if we like it or not.. And by law we are "supposed" to abide by them. I generally do not like to give them any more money than I have to. Therefore I try my best to follow the laws in any way I can to keep me from paying penalty's, fines, or sleeping in a small brick cell behind some thick glass.. Or worst maybe lose my hunting rights completely. What he did was a little more serious than not wearing some hunter orange unfortunately.


----------



## curtis04

This right here is the exact reason we post no pictures of the big deer we shoot in burbs because everyone has something to say no one can be happy for one another anymore. I rather enjoy it and know that we have killed some big deer without all the publicity. This thread is starting to sound like a bunch of Hilary supporters.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

I think this whole country has confused illegal and unethical. The government has done a fine job of defining most of y'alls ethics for you and you have been herded like sheep. Most likely herded to slaughter.


----------



## GADawg08

Sgajacket said:


> I'm suggesting it's not really any of my concern and that I'm tired of the constant bashing over this and other topics.
> 
> Now, if someone needs to feed their family, I absolutely couldn't care less how they do it if it's on their own property or property they have permission to hunt.
> 
> Would I prefer less laws of ALL types in a perfect world?  Well........




aahhh....I gotcha. I agree for the most part that we as citizens of this fine country, are over-regulated in so many ways, especially when it comes to hunting. Rules are rules though, even if we don't agree with them. But, enough of the bickering and bashing. Lets all go  and enjoy ...good luck to everyone and be safe


----------



## GADawg08

Curtis-UGA said:


> I think this whole country has confused illegal and unethical. The government has done a fine job of defining most of y'alls ethics for you and you have been herded like sheep. Most likely herded to slaughter.



this^^^


----------



## Golightly

*"Whoever is trying to bring you down is already below you."*



Huntinfool said:


> This thread has turned into a pathetic spectacle.
> 
> If you don't like urban/suburban hunting and don't think it's enough of a challenge, don't watch the video.
> 
> Mossy Oak picked up the series, so I would say it's a safe bet that they vetted the thing pretty well to ensure that everything was done legally (as best they can)...especially given what apparently happened in the past.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't watch it.  It's an amazingly well put together piece of production.  A giant deer, a great story and great footage.  The fact that we have four pages of poo poo about it is just pathetic.  I don't know any of these guys.  All I know is they clearly worked their tails off just to capture all of this footage.
> 
> We get it.  Your deer are harder to hunt than this one.



Spot on!

Are we not all on this forum because we love hunting, the outdoors and enjoying what God has provided for us to enjoy?  If you're not, please go find somewhere else to post your jealous rants!


----------



## countryplayboy

Go lightly I think you have jealousy confused with skepticism of the hunter due to the numerous past illegal actions that were proven. There are people that kill big bucks and do it the right way, so no need for envy here. I understand your defensive stance for your friend , you guys do hunt together right? Sorry but I can't support and congratulate a known outlaw hunter. Good luck on your season


----------



## Golightly

Country Play Boy, Did you not make mistakes when you were younger and learn from your mistakes?


----------



## GADawg08

geez...the way this thread is going I'll have plenty of reading material if saturday morning is slow. can't we all just get along?


----------



## lx708

This series is like alot of the hunting shows.... They have to showcase the hours and months of preparation it supposedly takes to kill a trophy animal that lives on a few acres if that.... You don't have to hunt the animal he is there ,that's why they work their butts off to get permission to hunt property... At the end of the second video Lee got a call from his buddy that sees the deer bedded down, and he calls(in think this is illegal)Lee to come SHOOT him.... If that's hunting to you guys and you'd be proud to display that animal in your trophy room then good for you.... In my opinion you just shot a deer , it's nothing to brag about... Pattern a deer on a 100-1500 acre lease , harvest it, that to me would be an accomplishment


----------



## Ben Athens

I got me some corn. I think I will go over to the river and put up my camera.


----------



## Horns

I suspect all of the fuss that this thread has caused will make Mr. Green Jeans check him out to make sure he's legal and I also think that the hunter is smart enough to know that. Like I said in an earlier post, if he's legal I have no problem with what he's doing. 

I have seen the jealousy thing before firsthand. I shot my biggest buck and took it to the taxidermist. Taxi's uncle by marriage (wife's uncle) said he had to have shot that big thing at dark while shining. I shot the deer in the lungs. This is a big Christian man. My opinion of him completely changed because of his jealousy.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

lx708 said:


> This series is like alot of the hunting shows.... They have to showcase the hours and months of preparation it supposedly takes to kill a trophy animal that lives on a few acres if that.... You don't have to hunt the animal he is there ,that's why they work their butts off to get permission to hunt property... At the end of the second video Lee got a call from his buddy that sees the deer bedded down, and he calls(in think this is illegal)Lee to come SHOOT him.... If that's hunting to you guys and you'd be proud to display that animal in your trophy room then good for you.... In my opinion you just shot a deer , it's nothing to brag about... Pattern a deer on a 100-1500 acre lease , harvest it, that to me would be an accomplishment



Well said. I don't think the people that are chiming in are jealous at all. Some are stating the facts and others are giving their opinions and experiences on hunting residential and suburban deer. On the other hand, the law is the law. That is why we have them. Otherwise, people could just do what ever they wanted. With that being said, if this is the style of hunting you prefer, than go for it. For me it is not.


----------



## brownceluse

Ttt


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeesh


----------



## Watasha

I've seen the deer in atl, very similar to deer in Cades Cove IMO. In the last episode I saw, Lee's buddy is videoing a bedded buck and calls Lee to come and shoot it. Granted, I have not hunted many places, but that scenario would never play out here in Laurens County. I'm not being negative, just stating that it's different. I enjoy the videoes.


----------



## bdrum419

Personally I hunt for the peace and tranquility that can only be found at sunrise 30' up in a tree. I hate living close to the city but I wasn't born rich so I have to live where there work is. With that being said I feel like you are missing out on half of the experience by hunting in the city. I get goosebumps when I am driving through "deer country", almost like life slows down a little, almost a holy place. There is no chance I would ever get that in or around the city. Nearly every time I go to the woods I hike in 1-2 miles because thats the best way I can ensure that I will not see another human. 

BUT...... those monster bucks tend to get ya goin in a different kinda way. Its a much more testosterone driven high... Not saying I wouldn't love it and wouldn't get caught up in it.. but sitting on the outside looking in I know it just isn't want I am looking for... but I CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored sure did enjoy the videos!


----------



## phillip

good videos only thing I think he should do is wear a safety harness


----------



## longbeard23

***YOU ALL NEED TO READ THIS***

I visit the forum every so often as a guest but after reading this thread I felt I needed to create an account.  Reading this thread has made me sick. 

I am a family friend of the Ellis family and unlike 98% of you, I HAVE ACTUALLY MET LEE. I understand he has a past and I am not here to argue that nor get caught up in that part of the drama.  I am here to enlighten you all on a side of Lee you will not find reading these forums.  I go to Buckhead Church and this past Sunday, I watched Lee share his testimony and get baptized in front of hundreds of people.  I will attach the link. Watch it.  People make mistakes but that not define who they are the rest of their lives.  The things said on this forum are from people who have never even met this young man and that disgusts me.  Someone even has said he is jobless and lives with his parents.  Perfect example of someone who will sign on here and just say anything that comes to mind to try and bash him.  Lee has created his own company, he also volunteers a lot of time at his old high school where he is a Younglife leader and in between that, he and Drew film their show. He lives in Brookhaven and his family still resides in Sandy Springs.

We all know how drama and rumors grow. I clearly understand the rumors stem from mistakes made in the past, but who are we to cast stones at him for the present? Just wanted to share a glimpse of who Lee really is as a man of God and not as you read about him from people that have never met him.

http://buckheadchurch.org/adults/baptism/videos


----------



## kiltman

I just when and read the previous topic from 2009.  Lee posted on page 9, about what he did.  That in itself, is a big step, even if it was online.  We have all made mistakes as young people do.  Just enjoy the video series.


----------



## Sgajacket

longbeard23 said:


> ***YOU ALL NEED TO READ THIS***
> 
> I visit the forum every so often as a guest but after reading this thread I felt I needed to create an account.  Reading this thread has made me sick.
> 
> I am a family friend of the Ellis family and unlike 98% of you, I HAVE ACTUALLY MET LEE. I understand he has a past and I am not here to argue that nor get caught up in that part of the drama.  I am here to enlighten you all on a side of Lee you will not find reading these forums.  I go to Buckhead Church and this past Sunday, I watched Lee share his testimony and get baptized in front of hundreds of people.  I will attach the link. Watch it.  People make mistakes but that not define who they are the rest of their lives.  The things said on this forum are from people who have never even met this young man and that disgusts me.  Someone even has said he is jobless and lives with his parents.  Perfect example of someone who will sign on here and just say anything that comes to mind to try and bash him.  Lee has created his own company, he also volunteers a lot of time at his old high school where he is a Younglife leader and in between that, he and Drew film their show. He lives in Brookhaven and his family still resides in Sandy Springs.
> 
> We all know how drama and rumors grow. I clearly understand the rumors stem from mistakes made in the past, but who are we to cast stones at him for the present? Just wanted to share a glimpse of who Lee really is as a man of God and not as you read about him from people that have never met him.
> 
> http://buckheadchurch.org/adults/baptism/videos



People don't have time for facts


----------



## Blackston

Amen  I was once told if it has horns or spurs   You will see people show thier true colors   And with a deer with horns like that  "haters gonna hate "  as for the past I'm a recovering meth addict that has been blessed to be able to serve at a church in a capacity I would have never dreamed        Anyone can change     Big props to Lee if this many people are talkin about the show means they are watching keep your head up  if the enemy ain't rockn your boat look around he's in it with you


----------



## Gentleman4561

longbeard23 said:


> ***YOU ALL NEED TO READ THIS***
> 
> I visit the forum every so often as a guest but after reading this thread I felt I needed to create an account.  Reading this thread has made me sick.
> 
> I am a family friend of the Ellis family and unlike 98% of you, I HAVE ACTUALLY MET LEE. I understand he has a past and I am not here to argue that nor get caught up in that part of the drama.  I am here to enlighten you all on a side of Lee you will not find reading these forums.  I go to Buckhead Church and this past Sunday, I watched Lee share his testimony and get baptized in front of hundreds of people.  I will attach the link. Watch it.  People make mistakes but that not define who they are the rest of their lives.  The things said on this forum are from people who have never even met this young man and that disgusts me.  Someone even has said he is jobless and lives with his parents.  Perfect example of someone who will sign on here and just say anything that comes to mind to try and bash him.  Lee has created his own company, he also volunteers a lot of time at his old high school where he is a Younglife leader and in between that, he and Drew film their show. He lives in Brookhaven and his family still resides in Sandy Springs.
> 
> We all know how drama and rumors grow. I clearly understand the rumors stem from mistakes made in the past, but who are we to cast stones at him for the present? Just wanted to share a glimpse of who Lee really is as a man of God and not as you read about him from people that have never met him.
> 
> http://buckheadchurch.org/adults/baptism/videos



Very well said, I have been fortunate enough to know Lee for years. We went to high school together, won a football state championship together and now both lead YoungLife together. 

Your description of Lee is spot on, he is an incredible young man that I am proud to call a friend.

I made plenty of mistakes in my younger days, and would never hold those against someone.


----------



## bangbird

Jeez all he did was hunt over some corn.  Yall act like he sold herion to children or something.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

longbeard23 said:


> ***YOU ALL NEED TO READ THIS***
> 
> I visit the forum every so often as a guest but after reading this thread I felt I needed to create an account.  Reading this thread has made me sick.
> 
> I am a family friend of the Ellis family and unlike 98% of you, I HAVE ACTUALLY MET LEE. I understand he has a past and I am not here to argue that nor get caught up in that part of the drama.  I am here to enlighten you all on a side of Lee you will not find reading these forums.  I go to Buckhead Church and this past Sunday, I watched Lee share his testimony and get baptized in front of hundreds of people.  I will attach the link. Watch it.  People make mistakes but that not define who they are the rest of their lives.  The things said on this forum are from people who have never even met this young man and that disgusts me.  Someone even has said he is jobless and lives with his parents.  Perfect example of someone who will sign on here and just say anything that comes to mind to try and bash him.  Lee has created his own company, he also volunteers a lot of time at his old high school where he is a Younglife leader and in between that, he and Drew film their show. He lives in Brookhaven and his family still resides in Sandy Springs.
> 
> We all know how drama and rumors grow. I clearly understand the rumors stem from mistakes made in the past, but who are we to cast stones at him for the present? Just wanted to share a glimpse of who Lee really is as a man of God and not as you read about him from people that have never met him.
> 
> http://buckheadchurch.org/adults/baptism/videos


 Thank you for posting! The bashing that's been done in here was not needed at all. He made a mistake and owned up to it. The series looks great and I will continue to enjoy watching!


----------



## dixiecutter

none of us have seen the final products. a guy came in here and said he knows where the lot is and said he's positive it was baited. mr.lee has a background of illegal hunting activities for which the reading public may or may not be inclined to forgive him. I personally could care less. it's also noted the difficulty of recovering a bow kill on a tiny lot without crossing lines where there may or may not be permission. i like the movies, the deer is cool, looks like they busted their tale going after him, but the truth is, these guys have NO CHANCE of slow rolling these videos out without folks raising these questions. just aint gonna happen. maybe the remaining footage will clear it all up. dont get me wrong, i'm a fan. i like the movies, and think it's awesome. but these videos are gonna carry a price, i assume lee and mossy oak understood all this when they proceeded. its less of a problem about a deer, more of a problem about publishing it. looking forward to the rest of the clips! cheers.


----------



## Core Lokt

Glad to hear that Lee has turned his life to Jesus Christ! 

Ready to see the next video.


----------



## jaymax

longbeard23 said:


> ***YOU ALL NEED TO READ THIS***
> 
> I visit the forum every so often as a guest but after reading this thread I felt I needed to create an account.  Reading this thread has made me sick.
> 
> I am a family friend of the Ellis family and unlike 98% of you, I HAVE ACTUALLY MET LEE. I understand he has a past and I am not here to argue that nor get caught up in that part of the drama.  I am here to enlighten you all on a side of Lee you will not find reading these forums.  I go to Buckhead Church and this past Sunday, I watched Lee share his testimony and get baptized in front of hundreds of people.  I will attach the link. Watch it.  People make mistakes but that not define who they are the rest of their lives.  The things said on this forum are from people who have never even met this young man and that disgusts me.  Someone even has said he is jobless and lives with his parents.  Perfect example of someone who will sign on here and just say anything that comes to mind to try and bash him.  Lee has created his own company, he also volunteers a lot of time at his old high school where he is a Younglife leader and in between that, he and Drew film their show. He lives in Brookhaven and his family still resides in Sandy Springs.
> 
> We all know how drama and rumors grow. I clearly understand the rumors stem from mistakes made in the past, but who are we to cast stones at him for the present? Just wanted to share a glimpse of who Lee really is as a man of God and not as you read about him from people that have never met him.
> 
> http://buckheadchurch.org/adults/baptism/videos



Well said and again congrats on such an awesome experience on your profession of faith Lee! 

So I've also been sick reading this forum thread. Mainly because Lee and Drew have become good friends of mine over the last 8 years or so. I've been pondering on what I should say to help defend such good friends and guys. But, honestly I've been scared to do so that people will start jumping on me and my family. And that's sad. This Mossy Oak series was posted for us all to enjoy a different view and style of hunting that most have never seen. Many of you won't agree with it, many of you will be jealous, and many will love it. 
Suburban hunting:
 I grew up in McDuffie county. Born into a hunting family. Eat, sleep, breath it. First deer at 7, first bow kill at 12..hooked since 3 hunting thousands of acres. Killed my first P&Y in 2004 in pike county Illinois at 155 on a diy hunt. Since then I've killed  13 more including  3 booners w my bow. 3 came off over 1000 acres. 2 straight up public ground including a 192"..point being, I choose to hunt the suburbs now because I love it and reminds me of the Midwest. 1. Less pressure 2. Bow only 3. 125+ deer live there
I sat 51 mornings and 16 afternoons last year. I killed a 148 w my compound and a 70" 9 pt w my recurve. I spent $2000 in gas, hundreds in plots, hundreds in cam time, all while running a full time business,  loving on my 2 kids and my beautiful wife that also love to hunt.  We bust our tails to do what we do. We don't want nor need haters but we get it anyways. 
 Lee learned a hard lesson at an early age and was a man to own up to it. If you met him or Drew in person you would understand where I'm coming from. 2 great guys that I and many others consider great friends.
This is really simple folks, if you don't like what they're doing then quit watching it. Everything they do is perfectly legal by Ga state law. Why get on here and bash them.Do you really think they would be stupid enough to break the law on public TV? I don't think so. Again very sad to see this kinda talk on here. Wish all us hunters would stick together and support each other as outdoorsman whether we kill deer in South Ga over a corn pile, middle Ga over a biologic plot, Atlanta in a small block of woods or even one of the many public tracts throughout the state. If you have negative thoughts towards another fellow hunter you should keep it to yourself. 

Lee and Drew, stay strong boys. I know you both have hearts of gold and would do anything for a person in need. Glad to call you both a friend. I wish you two the best of luck on the Mossy Oak series and can't wait to see whats coming!


----------



## weathermantrey

I think most of the people on this forum aren't jealous over these guys killing big bucks. There are lots of people on the forum who post their big buck kills every year and catch no flack about it.

The problem people have with some of the hunters posting in this thread is the attitude they have about it. They really think they are God's gift to hunting and write there posts in such a way that it comes off as arrogant and boastful, which rubs many people the wrong way. If you go back and read all their post over the years you'll understand what I'm saying, (if you don't already). Heck, there's a good example of what I'm talking about in this thread...


----------



## lx708

Calling someone and telling them you've got a deer bedded down and to come and kill it is not legal in the state of Georgia... ...


----------



## GADawg08

lx708 said:


> Calling someone and telling them you've got a deer bedded down and to come and kill it is not legal in the state of Georgia... ...




all depends on how you interpret the rules and regs...it states "Use of electronic communications equipment to aid in the 
pursuit of game"......if the game warden doesn't have anything better to do than to bust people for using a cell phone to call a buddy about a deer, then something is bad wrong. Also, that would mean all these apps such as ScoutLook, etc. would be illegal. I think this discussion comes up every year


----------



## lx708

How you or I interpret it doesn't matter


----------



## LEGHORN

That was a good one weatherman, I like that. You're right, it's like listening to an outdoor channel interview for the next TV personality.


----------



## GADawg08

lx708 said:


> How you or I interpret it doesn't matter



I guess you're right....what matters is how Mr. Green Jeans and the judge interpret it


----------



## LEGHORN

So, the question is Who is longbeard23? Lee, Drew, Kendall, Jay....just kidding, but what does it matter anyway. Why bring religion into it, what does that have to do with anything? Some of the most vile acts are committed by so called Christians. This is a public forum and just like the public you are going to have a WIDE variety of people and beliefs. Lots of folks are gonna be skeptical and lots will be supportive and many not really care one way or another. Even if I'm a skeptic, doesn't mean I don't like watching the videos and seeing big deer, and seeing the urban hunting, watching the chase; I do because this is the type of hunting I most regularly do. You guys are not gonna change anything in this forum.  I feel it will only increase the further y'all get into the year and more episodes come out.  So why even try, just continue hunting hard, filming, and putting footage out there for your supportive followers.


----------



## brittonl

For a second there I thought I was mistakenly on the waterfowl forum ...


----------



## basschaser

I would guess that him calling his buddy to come shoot a bedded buck was just part of the production.  I don't think any of you guys are calling a buddy to come shoot a stud that you have bedded up. I have 3 leases in south Fulton and I see a ton of deer.  But there's not 200" deer around every tree. Most Atlanta hunting is funnels which you can find all over the state


----------



## TrophyHunter8

For the people saying Drew called Lee to come shoot the deer he see's bedded down I don't mean to ruin episode 3 but I'm pretty sure he called Lee to come film because Drew harvested that deer. Seek1Productions Instagram posted it a few days ago.


----------



## Millpond

TrophyHunter8 said:


> For the people saying Drew called Lee to come shoot the deer he see's bedded down I don't mean to ruin episode 3 but I'm pretty sure he called Lee to come film because Drew harvested that deer. Seek1Productions Instagram posted it a few days ago.



Hey TrophyHunter, don't ruin it for all the haters!  They were pretty certain that they had the hunter pinned on a crime.

There are so many people who no longer frequent this forum because of CensoredCensored like this.  This kid made a mistake in his past, just like all you hypocrites have.  He's learned from his mistakes, and is now a master at his craft.  I believe it was Thomas Jefferson said "it seems the harder I work, the luckier I get".  Well, this kid works his tail off, and plain and simple, that's why he kills so many big bucks.


----------



## kmaxwell3

Yall keep this up and we want have to worry about the anti hunters or county's stopping us from urban hunting. Can't we all jus get along?


----------



## dixiecutter

guy put his video on the web. another guy swears there was corn close by because he was there. i dont see the outrage. posting a video series makes you subject to what people think. i like the movies. aint got no problem with it at all. but none of the complaining is surprising. it's a dicey looking deal. he has to operate in a tiny window of legality to get this deer in his truck. the folks complaining on here might think they have a point. looking forward to the remaining series. maybe it clear all this up.


----------



## brownceluse

Bump for the haters


----------



## countryplayboy

What a joke - longbeard23 registered and joined yesterday and his first post is supporting this outlaw hunter. I bet the supporters on here would feel differently if it was their land that he asked for permission to hunt and was denied but boldly proceeded to hunt 
( trespass) anyway. Even going as far as baiting the man's land with corn and then shooting a buck over it, which was confiscated by DNR.  What a lot on here fail to remember is Lee has had MULTIPLE hunting violations. So this " he was young and made a mistake " I personally don't buy it. Most people learn from their mistakes the first time, if not it usually creates a reputation for them. 

  As for the asking for forgiveness, well let's take a look . When he shot the buck he immediately posted " monster 13 pt shot -160" and was very proud and joyful of the harvest. It was only AFTER he found out he was under investigation and the heat was turned up that he " turned himself in. " He never seemed sorry for his actions, he was sorry that he got caught. 

Bottom line here is that if you put yourself in the public eye with a history of poaching and game violations don't expect everyone to be supportive and not have a different view .


----------



## lx708

countryplayboy said:


> What a joke - longbeard23 registered and joined yesterday and his first post is supporting this outlaw hunter. I bet the supporters on here would feel differently if it was their land that he asked for permission to hunt and was denied but boldly proceeded to hunt
> ( trespass) anyway. Even going as far as baiting the man's land with corn and then shooting a buck over it, which was confiscated by DNR.  What a lot on here fail to remember is Lee has had MULTIPLE hunting violations. So this " he was young and made a mistake " I personally don't buy it. Most people learn from their mistakes the first time, if not it usually creates a reputation for them.
> 
> As for the asking for forgiveness, well let's take a look . When he shot the buck he immediately posted " monster 13 pt shot -160" and was very proud and joyful of the harvest. It was only AFTER he found out he was under investigation and the heat was turned up that he " turned himself in. " He never seemed sorry for his actions, he was sorry that he got caught.
> 
> Bottom line here is that if you put yourself in the public eye with a history of poaching and game violations don't expect everyone to be supportive and not have a different view .



Great response... I think the part with the trespasser should have been left out... It did nothing more than make him look like a hypocrite. I don't believe the guy that walked up on them was trespassing. If you are so passionate and have worked your butt off like everyone has said they do. You don't just let the guy walk away..but then again maybe there is a sequel to the trespasser.i would like to know how they ran cameras to get pictures of this deer they are hunting THEN they work their butts of to get permission to hunt the property.shouldnt you have permission to be there first? I will say this to directly Lee and Drew you want attention and all these comments and opinions come with what you've asked for.i don't hate either of you.. I personally don't feel like you've accomplished anything by shooting these deer nor do you have anything to brag about.... But hey if it's considered a trophy to you then our opinion is just different in how I was brought up hunting.


----------



## brownceluse

lx708 said:


> Great response... I think the part with the trespasser should have been left out... It did nothing more than make him look like a hypocrite. I don't believe the guy that walked up on them was trespassing. If you are so passionate and have worked your butt off like everyone has said they do. You don't just let the guy walk away..but then again maybe there is a sequel to the trespasser.i would like to know how they ran cameras to get pictures of this deer they are hunting THEN they work their butts of to get permission to hunt the property.shouldnt you have permission to be there first? I will say this to directly Lee and Drew you want attention and all these comments and opinions come with what you've asked for.i don't hate either of you.. I personally don't feel like you've accomplished anything by shooting these deer nor do you have anything to brag about.... But hey if it's considered a trophy to you then our opinion is just different in how I was brought up hunting.



That's just pure silliness........ If you had to live in the city you'd most likely be hunting deer there if you could. I know I would! I'd know I like to shoot them than see a car kill them.


----------



## lx708

Brownceluse, it has absolutely nothing to do with if I had to live in the city... There are alot of people that live in the city that don't hunt there..... Why? Maybe because their of the same opinion as I am.


----------



## brownceluse

I bet if you seen the bucks these boys seen you'd be hanging in a tree.


----------



## lx708

I have seen them... It's all over the web


----------



## Drew

*Mossy Oak*

I guess Mossy Oak needs to call Noel Feather up and let him know they will sponsor him as well.


----------



## Hunter922

countryplayboy said:


> It was only AFTER he found out he was under investigation and the heat was turned up that he " turned himself in. " He never seemed sorry for his actions, he was sorry that he got caught. /QUOTE]
> 
> PREACH Brother...
> 
> The word mistake continues to be used. Everything he done was on purpose. That's not a mistake. If you hang a sign around your neck that says " LOOK AT ME, LOOK WHAT I KILLED".. Don't cry when people look and don't like what they see.
> When you pray for rain you gotta' deal with the Mud.


----------



## spencer12

Just curious,  has anyone ever heard of a guy that went by the screen name "OHIOBOONERS".  This reminds me of him so much.  

An ArcheryTalk classic for sure.


----------



## Flaustin1

I love the series, that being said, im still curious as to what happened in 2011.  People keep mentioning it but no one has said what happened.  Ima still watch the series either way.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

new episode comes out today at 10am I believe!


----------



## GADawg08

new episode is up on youtube.....way shorter than the last one but still interesting.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rockdale Buck said:


> new episode comes out today at 10am I believe!






GADawg08 said:


> new episode is up on youtube.....way shorter than the last one but still interesting.




Thanks for the heads up. 

Another good job with the filming.  Appreciate the 10-part series. 



*Seek | One - Episode 3*

Video Time = 6:25

1 hour ago 

Published on Oct 26, 2016

Seek | One is a 10-part series chronicling their season with a new episode posted every other Wednesday at 10:00 a.m. Central.


----------



## nrh0011

that was entertaining to read....


----------



## LEGHORN

I guess they needed to do a bit more editing. I thought we were gonna see the kill this time.


----------



## klemsontigers7

Did these guys call the law on the landowners they're asking permission from?  Baiting on those small lots is illegal.

"It is unlawful for any person to:

Place bait in a manner that will cause hunting on an adjacent property to be prohibited."


----------



## LEGHORN

I don't think that's the whole story on that section of the rule you quoted.  But the answer is no, that is just a "perk" of hunting up here, all the feeding of deer these folks do. You heard Drew in the video mention the 100s of acres of woods around these neighborhoods, but the deer hang tight to areas around houses. That's where food is, that's where does are, that's where bucks be.


----------



## LEGHORN

They obviously knew there was bait there when he was watching the deer, he said so. I mean how would warden interpret that, especially if they happen to be within the 200 yds on these home lots. I had a trespasser place feed and camera on property line of my lease and state owned property. I called warden, he told me it was best for me to not hunt that area of my lease until corn was gone.


----------



## LEGHORN

Could also be reason they backed off hunting Tyson, knowing the area had been baited??


----------



## Nitram4891

LoL...is this series a joke?  I hope this is not what kids look up to these days.


----------



## Ben Athens

I wonder  the people who live along the river are getting tired of all these guys knocking on their Doors? Maybe they want these deer gone ? I am going to start scouting from the street. Anyone else try this method ?

Ben.


----------



## Tmpr111

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...is this series a joke?  I hope this is not what kids look up to these days.



.... well it's definitely been fun to watch, and again props to the production.  I did assume though this would be more like hunting behind say a neighborhood on 20 or so plus acres, or in and around more industrial type areas that have wooded tracts in the suburbs.  But no sir, this is some serious neighborhood warfare here.  I guess we'll wait another two weeks to see ole' Maxwell take a backyard dirtnap!  I'll be watching for sure.


----------



## Kris87

After watching the first few episodes, I can say this is nothing like the urban hunting I experience in the Athens area.  We do not have bucks that act like that around here.  No way can you scout some of these spots I hunt like this.  The does are easy to see, but you're not going to see 140"+ bucks out in the daylight in someone's yard.  

I can see the most challenging part is gaining permission.  Good luck to the fellas on the future shows.


----------



## Beagler282

What is the name of the neighborhood? Need to keep my eyes open for a house for sale.


----------



## BlackEagle

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...is this series a joke?  I hope this is not what kids look up to these days.



This last episode just ruined it for me. And I hunt urban areas as well.

I'm a die hard hunter but there is no way I could take pride in doing it like that. Any person could kill these bucks. 

Video production and quality is good, but I think if I was gonna go shoot these things, I'd just kill and keep quiet.


----------



## LEGHORN

Tmpr111 said:


> .... well it's definitely been fun to watch, and again props to the production.  I did assume though this would be more like hunting behind say a neighborhood on 20 or so plus acres, or in and around more industrial type areas that have wooded tracts in the suburbs.  But no sir, this is some serious neighborhood warfare here.  I guess we'll wait another two weeks to see ole' Maxwell take a backyard dirtnap!  I'll be watching for sure.



Wait til you see the the kill of Maxwell, that is if it went down like I was told and in fact will be shown like that. I can't wait myself.


----------



## dixiecutter

"most challenging part is getting permission"^ next thing you know some other kids come in there hustling, maybe mow the folks lawns for the summer, offer some money and whamo- you're out. can you imagine someone offering as much money for one of those setups as they pay for lease dues? i bet its only a matter of time


----------



## mguthrie

Kris87 said:


> After watching the first few episodes, I can say this is nothing like the urban hunting I experience in the Athens area.  We do not have bucks that act like that around here.  No way can you scout some of these spots I hunt like this.  The does are easy to see, but you're not going to see 140"+ bucks out in the daylight in someone's yard.
> 
> I can see the most challenging part is gaining permission.  Good luck to the fellas on the future shows.



Well he's got video evidence of it. These deer are just as wild as our leases out in the country side. They just have smaller areas to hide. Kudos to these guys. They sure do put in the time and effort


----------



## BlackEagle

mguthrie said:


> These deer are just as wild as our leases out in the country side.




Lol


----------



## nrh0011

I can't get past the set hanging and hunting with no harness or strap whatsoever, y'all boys are dangerous. Good luck to you in the future.


----------



## brownceluse

I was rooting for these boys but I felt like they were hunting at the Yellow River Game ranch in the last series. Starting to lose interest.


----------



## kevincox

Looks like some of the landowners don't like big bucks pawing up there flower beds and eating their shrubs. LoL Those well fertilized yards grow some big racks. Guess the folks down here in Middle Ga are using cheap fertilizer or planting the wrong kind of flowers


----------



## Cole Henry

I hope I dont let the cat out of the bag but I think the key to successfully getting these bucks is dressing as a UPS driver.. Then you shank them as you drive by. We might see this on the next episode if i am reading their strategy right. Maybe pushing a lawn mower to the stand as well. Its all about blending in at the zoo fellas.


----------



## Tmpr111

Cole Henry said:


> I hope I dont let the cat out of the bag but I think the key to successfully getting these bucks is dressing as a UPS driver..



That's just wrong


----------



## SlowMotion

Cole Henry said:


> I hope I dont let the cat out of the bag but I think the key to successfully getting these bucks is dressing as a UPS driver.



If your brown, it's down!


----------



## Monty4x4

Cole Henry said:


> I hope I dont let the cat out of the bag but I think the key to successfully getting these bucks is dressing as a UPS driver.. Then you shank them as you drive by. We might see this on the next episode if i am reading their strategy right. Maybe pushing a lawn mower to the stand as well. Its all about blending in at the zoo fellas.



haha


----------



## icatchbigfish

mguthrie said:


> These deer are just as wild as our leases out in the country side. They just have smaller areas to hide. Kudos to these guys. They sure do put in the time and effort



LOL


----------



## Tmpr111

...I find it strange that Mossy Oak commented to people asking questions about the video times, lengths etc on each of the Youtube pages with these videos --- but have since removed their comments back to the viewers.


----------



## klemsontigers7

So did this series get canned?


----------



## Pilgrim

Where is Episode 4? Wasn't it supposed to be released this morning?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good question.  Hope we get an update on the next episode's status of this 10-part series fine filming production.


----------



## Tmpr111

Episode 4 will now air on Friday according to their FB page.


----------



## Tmpr111

They had to take some extra time to edit the trampolines and swimming pools out first!     

Can't wait to see the buck actually taken though...


----------



## klemsontigers7

So where are these videos officially posted?  I can only find them on youtube, and there's not really hardly any mention of them by MossyOak.


----------



## Tmpr111

Mossy Oak's FB page.


----------



## Nitram4891

Tmpr111 said:


> They had to take some extra time to edit the trampolines and swimming pools out first!
> 
> Can't wait to see the buck actually taken though...



Climbing trees over trampolines and swimming pools at least explains the complete lack of safety harnesses.


----------



## Drew

*Link to Lee's post on another forum, same attitude*



countryplayboy said:


> What a joke - longbeard23 registered and joined yesterday and his first post is supporting this outlaw hunter. I bet the supporters on here would feel differently if it was their land that he asked for permission to hunt and was denied but boldly proceeded to hunt
> ( trespass) anyway. Even going as far as baiting the man's land with corn and then shooting a buck over it, which was confiscated by DNR.  What a lot on here fail to remember is Lee has had MULTIPLE hunting violations. So this " he was young and made a mistake " I personally don't buy it. Most people learn from their mistakes the first time, if not it usually creates a reputation for them.
> 
> As for the asking for forgiveness, well let's take a look . When he shot the buck he immediately posted " monster 13 pt shot -160" and was very proud and joyful of the harvest. It was only AFTER he found out he was under investigation and the heat was turned up that he " turned himself in. " He never seemed sorry for his actions, he was sorry that he got caught.
> 
> Bottom line here is that if you put yourself in the public eye with a history of poaching and game violations don't expect everyone to be supportive and not have a different view .






http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4116409


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another good job with the filming in Episode 4. 

Congrats to Drew!

Many thank-you's for the 10-part series. 



*Seek | One - Episode 4*

Video Time = 6:10

1 hour ago 

Published on Nov 11, 2016

Seek | One is a 10-part series chronicling their season






https://www.facebook.com/MossyOak/p...347697612741/1480922261921938/?type=3&theater

Mossy Oak

November 9 at 8:15am 

Drew's hunt for Maxwell has concluded!
Episode 4 of Seek | One will be posted here and the Mossy Oak YouTube channel on Friday. Stay tuned!


----------



## BlackEagle

Shot the buck standing on the concrete driveway. 

I thought the first few episodes were silly but after watching that I can't believe they film this. So he puts on camo and takes a picture in a field after shooting him standing under the homeowners prized magnolia tree.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Drew

*I totally agree!*



BlackEagle said:


> Shot the buck standing on the concrete driveway.
> 
> I thought the first few episodes were silly but after watching that I can't believe they film this. So he puts on camo and takes a picture in a field after shooting him standing under the homeowners prized magnolia tree.
> Ridiculous.




Just like catching a 20 pound trout in a pay pond!


----------



## Gut_Pile

Most pathetic video I have ever seen.


----------



## lx708

Like killing someone's pet....


----------



## Welded808

You guys are some sure enough haters! Yea this guy hunts quite different from how some others might hunt. But because he is successful you people are jealous. I don't hear you guys making a huge fuss over people hunting high fence deer. Although this deer is much more accustom to people he can leave and never be seen again when he feels over pressured.


----------



## Blackston

I'm sure many opinions exist about high fences


----------



## gsubo

I had envisioned something a bit different. I've always been intrigued by GONs articles on hunting giant bucks in Atlanta. If this is how it's done..I don't want any part of it.  Just don't seem right to me. I'm sure there are other situations that would seem a bit more fair chase and different..but this just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## chris41081

I can't believe that mossy oak promotes this......


----------



## lx708

Welded808 said:


> You guys are some sure enough haters! Yea this guy hunts quite different from how some others might hunt. But because he is successful you people are jealous. I don't hear you guys making a huge fuss over people hunting high fence deer. Although this deer is much more accustom to people he can leave and never be seen again when he feels over pressured.



Why do you think we hate these guys ? And jealous of what? Riding through a neighborhood ... Calling your buddy to come film you shoot a deer out of someone's driveway?.... It's absurd and absolutely nothing to brag about.


----------



## Washtub

These guys should have just stuck to showing pictures of the deer they killed. When they show the video and tell the story behind the kill, it ruins everything. I would consider this "killing" not "hunting". I'll admit, I was a little jealous not to be able to hunt these GIANT deer in the suburbs and consistently kill wall hangers every single year....not anymore.


----------



## basschaser

BlackEagle said:


> Shot the buck standing on the concrete driveway.
> 
> I thought the first few episodes were silly but after watching that I can't believe they film this. So he puts on camo and takes a picture in a field after shooting him standing under the homeowners prized magnolia tree.
> 
> Ridiculous.



I'm sure if a deer that size showed up at your house you'd  shoot it. Then enter it into the challenge.


----------



## BlackEagle

basschaser said:


> I'm sure if a deer that size showed up at your house you'd  shoot it. Then enter it into the challenge.



That's where you've got it wrong. You must not know me, or the amount of deer I feed off my back porch for that matter.

I take pride in being a hunter. And that's what I am...a hunter. This whole thing is just silly, and I'm ashamed they put themselves in the same category as me. This is nothing more than a "look at me! I want attention" phase. 

I'm hoping they grow out of it. It's no different than me hunting here at the local park and killing one of their bucks, but I could never make myself do it.....much less enter them in a competition. 

I just don't understand how people are supporting this, or can even enjoy watching it. 


Just stating my opinion of course. Can't wait to see the next episode.


----------



## spencer12

BlackEagle said:


> That's where you've got it wrong. You must not know me, or the amount of deer I feed off my back porch for that matter.
> 
> I take pride in being a hunter. And that's what I am...a hunter. This whole thing is just silly, and I'm ashamed they put themselves in the same category as me. This is nothing more than a "look at me! I want attention" phase.
> 
> I'm hoping they grow out of it. It's no different than me hunting here at the local park and killing one of their bucks, but I could never make myself do it.....much less enter them in a competition.
> 
> I just don't understand how people are supporting this, or can even enjoy watching it.
> 
> 
> Just stating my opinion of course. Can't wait to see the next episode.



I've seen these type of deer before in Suburbia.  They are not afraid of you and most of them pay you no mind.  They could have jumped out of that pine straw blind and yelled at the deer, and while it may have ran a little ways it will come right back.  Although what they are doing is technically legal, I myself wouldn't feel right doing this. 

That being said IF for some reason I did get the urge to start blasting deer off the back porch I would in no way shape or form broadcast it to the world. 

It's a giant buck for sure.  A once in a lifetime deer, but that deer has little chance of escape.  He can't elude you nor can he move through miles of farmland, wilderness etc. to roam.  

You can say he can move freely through these neighborhoods but the truth is most of these deer are trapped on land islands surrounded by busy roads or intersections.

Although I do not agree with how they are doing things, I will show support and say congrats.  We just grew up hunting in two different worlds.  

Best wishes to these guys.


----------



## Tmpr111

wow.


----------



## LEGHORN

Yea, wow. That was interesting editing.....


----------



## kbuck1

It couldn't have gone down much worse than that.


----------



## Possum

No way I'd be bragging on that.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Been searchin all over the internet for one of those pine straw blinds... No luck yet.


----------



## JWT

How much is a bale of pine straw now?


----------



## mizzippi jb

That's the first one I've watched.  I envisioned something totally different, like a wood lot between subdivisions.  Geez, that's pathetic.  It was much more impressive when they just had pics of the deer in a field or kudzu patch, not video on a home owner's drive where they actually shot it.  The footage really ruined it for me. Clownish


----------



## Millyville Hunter

I have held back from commenting after the first couple of episodes were released. I was disappointed first by the idea they portrayed in the teaser released. It was made to believe that killing these bucks was very difficult. Well after that last episode that was a load of crap. It is fine if they want to hunt like this but do not try to convey this type of hard earned reward hunting. 
Next thing is now I know how to go on up to Atlanta and take their spots. There is a large group of very motivated hunters that are watching these videos and will be up there getting their own permission to hunt.


----------



## Booner Killa

I can't believe I'm seeing this. The deer is wild. Is it more predictable. Yes. Easier to hunt, maybe. You guys really need to check yourselves. If you hunt over bait in the southern zone, you're not a hunter. That's too easy. If you use anything other than a recurve, you're not a hunter and it's too easy and you should be ashamed. You guys go do it for a couple years before you cast judgement. Mossy oak picked this up because it's fascinating and whether you agree or disagree, it's certainly different than anything I've ever seen before.  I personally love the series. Deer that old/big surviving there is absolutely nuts to me. Dogs, people, cars to contend with. Great series. Get a grip and either step off your high horse or simply don't watch.


----------



## Tmpr111

Booner Killa said:


> I can't believe I'm seeing this. The deer is wild. Is it more predictable. Yes. Easier to hunt, maybe. You guys really need to check yourselves. If you hunt over bait in the southern zone, you're not a hunter. That's too easy. If you use anything other than a recurve, you're not a hunter and it's too easy and you should be ashamed. You guys go do it for a couple years before you cast judgement. Mossy oak picked this up because it's fascinating and whether you agree or disagree, it's certainly different than anything I've ever seen before.  I personally love the series. Deer that old/big surviving there is absolutely nuts to me. Dogs, people, cars to contend with. Great series. Get a grip and either step off your high horse or simply don't watch.




Seriously? I can see what you're saying ----- to a degree, but I'm not sure how anyone can scold folks for feeling the way they do about this.  The deer was standing on a concrete driveway.  I was eating at the in-laws last week in a subdivision in Fulton County, and while sitting there we watched two mature (giant) deer feed within 15ft of the house while clearly seeing us inside.  Both deer would've scored well over 130-140, but in no way can I consider harvesting those as trophies.  Is there anything wrong with killing those deer? Nope, and I'd be the first to say I'd kill em if the inlaws didn't enjoy watching them.  But promoting it as trophy deer hunting, would not be right IMO.


----------



## bhdawgs

wow


----------



## Bubba_1122

I have thoughts on both sides of the equation 

Was a bit of a letdown to me that they're hiding behind a pile of pine straw in the driveway of someone's house when they shoot Maxwell. Somehow almost seemed disrespectful to such a magnificent creature. 

At the same time they've spent 3 years actively watching this buck grow and learning his habits, patterning him, etc. They've worked to get permission from folks to try to hunt him. As someone said earlier, that is easier than pouring out 50 lbs of corn and sitting over it. 

At it's base level that's a fine deer but just not a style of hunting I'd personally enjoy.

But wow! What a deer.


----------



## brownceluse

Did they even gut the deer before they put the tape in the rack? Wow concrete travel corridor yeah come on!


----------



## smokeeater465

Booner Killa said:


> I can't believe I'm seeing this. The deer is wild. Is it more predictable. Yes. Easier to hunt, maybe. You guys really need to check yourselves. If you hunt over bait in the southern zone, you're not a hunter. That's too easy. If you use anything other than a recurve, you're not a hunter and it's too easy and you should be ashamed. You guys go do it for a couple years before you cast judgement. Mossy oak picked this up because it's fascinating and whether you agree or disagree, it's certainly different than anything I've ever seen before.  I personally love the series. Deer that old/big surviving there is absolutely nuts to me. Dogs, people, cars to contend with. Great series. Get a grip and either step off your high horse or simply don't watch.



Well said. The GON forum is far away from what it was intended to be.  This is supposed to be a place to trade tips and ideas about ENJOYING the outdoors, not a haters club.  I'm betting there are a LOT of the bashers on here that would do the exact same thing if they had the chance, and probably the most outspoken ones at that.  You guys should really revert back to kindergarten... if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all.
Good job to those guys, they figured out a niche way to harvest mature white tails in Ga. Let them enjoy the outdoors the way THEY want to enjoy the outdoors.  If it's not your cup of tea then just shut it.


----------



## Joe Brandon

smokeeater465 said:


> Well said. The GON forum is far away from what it was intended to be.  This is supposed to be a place to trade tips and ideas about ENJOYING the outdoors, not a haters club.  I'm betting there are a LOT of the bashers on here that would do the exact same thing if they had the chance, and probably the most outspoken ones at that.  You guys should really revert back to kindergarten... if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all.
> Good job to those guys, they figured out a niche way to harvest mature white tails in Ga. Let them enjoy the outdoors the way THEY want to enjoy the outdoors.  If it's not your cup of tea then just shut it.


I agree. Regardless of my opinion of this I do think this thread should be removed. There are some very hateful things being said on it. We are not supposed to bash or bully others for legal kills. It just has no place on here. God bless everyone and y'all get ready to make America great again!!!!! Let's begin by showing each other respect and courtesy. Oh and build that WALL!!!!!


----------



## BlackEagle

So for the few of thinking this is just the greatest thing ever, let me ask you something. 

Take a trip over to the trail camera section. Look up Echos band of bucks for 2016. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=873304

Do you actually understand why he doesn't shoot those deer? Can you imagine if he killed those deer, and had a few of his buddies come over and wack a few to enter in the State bow hunting competition? Don't you think it would be a little silly if he dressed up in camo and videoed everything? 

Come on guys, look at the big picture here. It's almost appalling that some of you think this is ok. It's embarrassing to be honest. 

Some of you saying we would do the same thing if we had the chance. Please.


----------



## lx708

BlackEagle said:


> So for the few of thinking this is just the greatest thing ever, let me ask you something.
> 
> Take a trip over to the trail camera section. Look up Echos band of bucks for 2016. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=873304
> 
> Do you actually understand why he doesn't shoot those deer? Can you imagine if he killed those deer, and had a few of his buddies come over and wack a few to enter in the State bow hunting competition? Don't you think it would be a little silly if he dressed up in camo and videoed everything?
> 
> Come on guys, look at the big picture here. It's almost appalling that some of you think this is ok. It's embarrassing to be honest.
> 
> Some of you saying we would do the same thing if we had the chance. Please.



In this new day and age these guys would kill those pet deer...video it and brag about how hard they worked to make it happen...it's sad


----------



## dixiecutter

dont see a reason to close the thread because of complaining. guy shot a tame deer from a driveway using hd equipment with which he teased everybody for a month. nice deer. congrats. stupid video theme. im swapping to realtree.


----------



## Drew

*Don't switch to Realtree just yet.....*



dixiecutter said:


> dont see a reason to close the thread because of complaining. guy shot a tame deer from a driveway using hd equipment with which he teased everybody for a month. nice deer. congrats. stupid video theme. im swapping to realtree.




Mossy Oak is coming out with a bunch of patterns for next year:

Asphalt Black 
Driveway Gray
Sod/shrubbery 3D
Speed Bump Yellow
Stealthy Postman


----------



## dixiecutter

good'un drew


----------



## Lucky7

spencer12 said:


> I've seen these type of deer before in Suburbia.  They are not afraid of you and most of them pay you no mind.  They could have jumped out of that pine straw blind and yelled at the deer, and while it may have ran a little ways it will come right back.  Although what they are doing is technically legal, I myself wouldn't feel right doing this.
> 
> That being said IF for some reason I did get the urge to start blasting deer off the back porch I would in no way shape or form broadcast it to the world.
> 
> It's a giant buck for sure.  A once in a lifetime deer, but that deer has little chance of escape.  He can't elude you nor can he move through miles of farmland, wilderness etc. to roam.
> 
> You can say he can move freely through these neighborhoods but the truth is most of these deer are trapped on land islands surrounded by busy roads or intersections.
> 
> Although I do not agree with how they are doing things, I will show support and say congrats.  We just grew up hunting in two different worlds.
> 
> Best wishes to these guys.



If you think these deer are trapped by roads and intersections, then you clearly have no knowledge of how these suburban deer behave.  I have had deer on camera show up on other cameras MILES away , crossing fences and busy roads to get there.


----------



## bnew17

Did the guy really shoot a world class buck while hiding behind some pine straw bales in someones driveway? Unreal. To each his own. That kind of hunting isn't for me. Throw a little more drama in there and you got a reality tv show.


----------



## stringmusic

Drew said:


> Mossy Oak is coming out with a bunch of patterns for next year:
> 
> Asphalt Black
> Driveway Gray
> Sod/shrubbery 3D
> Speed Bump Yellow
> Stealthy Postman


----------



## Cole Henry

drew said:


> mossy oak is coming out with a bunch of patterns for next year:
> 
> Asphalt black
> driveway gray
> sod/shrubbery 3d
> speed bump yellow
> stealthy postman



hahaha


----------



## Monty4x4

I am trying to figure out which part was worse.  The driveway in the video shot......or not being able to count to 170 with a pen and paper, OR a smartphone, and needing to pull out Excel.  Hahahaha


----------



## Monty4x4

Drew said:


> Mossy Oak is coming out with a bunch of patterns for next year:
> 
> Asphalt Black
> Driveway Gray
> Sod/shrubbery 3D
> Speed Bump Yellow
> Stealthy Postman



haha stealthy postman would be my choice


----------



## bdavisbdavis727

So he shot it with a Mathews and posed with a Hoyt?? Typical hoyt guy..


----------



## BlackEagle

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> So he shot it with a Mathews and posed with a Hoyt?? Typical hoyt guy..



Wow good catch. 


This keeps getting better


----------



## lx708

blackeagle said:


> wow good catch.
> 
> 
> This keeps getting better



yep!


----------



## LEGHORN

Guys, there was no pine straw blind in this hunt. At least that's my opinion. That video was added later for more of a "hunting" effect. The different cameras/cameramen, the video with blind where you never see deer, but they have cameraman standing up to film deer shots and impact shot, nothing matches??? Why wouldn't the camera filming the impact shot pan immediately to hunter for reaction instead of cutting back to ground blind camera, where is the magnolia tree in the ground blind shots?? That is a big tree with big leaves that you can't see. Like I said, it just doesn't add up.


----------



## LEGHORN

All that....... and it doesn't match the account of the hunt I was told, lol.


----------



## Drew

Lucky7 said:


> If you think these deer are trapped by roads and intersections, then you clearly have no knowledge of how these suburban deer behave.  I have had deer on camera show up on other cameras MILES away , crossing fences and busy roads to get there.




According to Urban hunter 90 's previous post about the beast killed in Alpharetta a few years back, it is not even possible that a deer could travel that far, especially if he and his buddies have multiple pictures of it eating corn.


----------



## kbuck1

Drew said:


> According to Urban hunter 90 's previous post about the beast killed in Alpharetta a few years back, it is not even possible that a deer could travel that far, especially if he and his buddies have multiple pictures of it eating corn.




The last 2 bucks he killed the articles said he had trail cam pics on difference pieces of property 7 miles apart. Both deer


----------



## lx708

LEGHORN said:


> All that....... and it doesn't match the account of the hunt I was told, lol.



What you  said makes senseand looks to be true.... I'd like to hear your story.... .. what did they do ? Just wait in the driveway and shoot it?


----------



## Bubba_1122

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> So he shot it with a Mathews and posed with a Hoyt??



That's a very good eye.


----------



## Flaustin1

I saw a Mathews in the hunt and the pose?  Not sure when yall seen a Hoyt.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Flaustin1 said:


> I saw a Mathews in the hunt and the pose?  Not sure when yall seen a Hoyt.



In the glory pic in the field.  That's a carbon Hoyt.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Flaustin1 said:


> I saw a Mathews in the hunt and the pose?  Not sure when yall seen a Hoyt.



Go back a few pages in this thread


----------



## LEGHORN

lx708 said:


> What you  said makes senseand looks to be true.... I'd like to hear your story.... .. what did they do ? Just wait in the driveway and shoot it?


It would still be just speculation since I don't have first hand knowledge. Just knowing of this group and things happening around them, some of which I do have first hand knowledge of, I find it hard to take what they put out as the 100% truth. Like many have said, I think they should have just stuck to killing the big deer and putting the photos out there.


----------



## kiltman

Someone mentioned closing this thread,  please don't!  I'm enjoying some of these comments too much.  The new camo patterns had me laughing out loud at work!

  The older generation of hunters is going to have to face the facts about the younger generations hunting views.  To them this is it.  The same thing has happening in other hobbies as well:

  Examples:  Nascar / racing car model..... you build it by gluing, painting and decaling a kit.  Now, it's a snap together, prepainted and and no decaling needed.

  Wargaming:  You used a board, figures and dice.  Now, video gaming!

  Turkey calls:  You measured, cut, drilled, sanded, glued.  Now, you buy all the materials ready to go, all you do is sand and glue.

  Buying a car:  you used to test drive, dicker over a price and stuff.  Now, you buy a car online without seeing it in person.

  It's just the natural.  There are more hunters with less places to hunt.  Younger folks don't have the money to lease and purchase land. 

  PS:  i'm not a spring chicken myself.


----------



## Buck Nasty

To each their own, but this did nothing for me.  Too many questions and too much concrete for me.


----------



## LonePine

My grandmother lives in a neighborhood that borders the Chattahoochee River in N. Fulton.  Was over there yesterday evening and took her dog for a walk.  Walked by a group of 8 does at 20 yards that didn't hardly pick their heads up from feeding.  Saw a 120" buck drinking out of someone's front yard goldfish pond at 30 yards.  I know that all urban hunting isn't this way but the bottom line is that these deer have little fear of humans and not sure that I could justify taking one as a "trophy".


----------



## Luke0927

I don't know these boys from Adam, but it's a free range deer.  I've hunted some developed areas not this crowded but more power to them, if they want to shoot big deer they are in the right place....But the hardest part is hunting down the land owner for permission.


----------



## Tmpr111

Luke0927 said:


> I don't know these boys from Adam, but it's a free range deer.  I've hunted some developed areas not this crowded but more power to them, if they want to shoot big deer they are in the right place.




I don't think folks on here are knocking them shooting the deer - I think it's more of how it's being pushed.  These deer are legal to shoot, the question some had earlier on about trespassing etc was related to how they find and film the deer if or when they don't permission.

Simply put, deer this big with the type of publicity they're giving them, mixed with the style of hunting, it's a no-brainer that it would draw mixed reviews.   And just as it's their right to kill and publicize these deer, it's the public's right to express their opinions.


----------



## Drew

Well, this thread has got the attention of Mossy Oak and they have confirmed that they will indeed be launching new camo patterns for their new suburban hunting division appropriately named "One Thousand Door Knocks".  They will be announcing these designs one at a time as fast as they leave the R&D department.

The first is an expansion of the already popular Stealthy Mailman.  This pattern will be a combo package of the Mailman Camo and the Mailbox Blind designed for the shooter's camera man, comes complete with exchangeable house numbers so the deer don't get confused and think they are at the wrong house.  This combo pattern enables both the hunter and camera man to easily stalk and approach a suburban buck close enough to smack him in the head with a heavy parcel.  You can go back and edit in a bow of your brand choice with the bonus software included in this great deal.

Stay tuned for more exciting pattern announcements!


----------



## Nitram4891

Next series teaser trailer.


----------



## Hardwoods

Nitram4891 said:


> Next series teaser trailer.



Looks exciting


----------



## Drew

*Inspiring*



Nitram4891 said:


> Next series teaser trailer.





Looks like Yard Dog camo is next on the list!


----------



## Tarpfisher

This keeps getting better and better. Threads like these are what make this forum great...

anyone ever heard of the BB BOOM!!!


----------



## Muddy Water

Did he say "i wonder if there's corn there" before shooting the buck? the deer is clearly eating something in that grass and I doubt its magnolia leaves.

I'm not a good deer hunter but I watched this series because my favorite hunting spot is a 3 acre funnel on the back end of my mom's property. Its a spot that gets deer by default but I've still taken the time to clear ivy, plant some very small food plots, build a water hole, and figure out multiple stand spots for when the wind isn't right. Its not big woods hunting but I'd never stand in my driveway and hit a deer even if i'd be just find hitting it from the stand 100 yards away.


----------



## Muddy Water

Edit: double post


----------



## Flaustin1

Muddy Water said:


> Did he say "i wonder if there's corn there" before shooting the buck? the deer is clearly eating something in that grass and I doubt its magnolia leaves.
> 
> I'm not a good deer hunter but I watched this series because my favorite hunting spot is a 3 acre funnel on the back end of my mom's property. Its a spot that gets deer by default but I've still taken the time to clear ivy, plant some very small food plots, build a water hole, and figure out multiple stand spots for when the wind isn't right. Its not big woods hunting but I'd never stand in my driveway and hit a deer even if i'd be just find hitting it from the stand 100 yards away.



That looks like a beech tree to the left.  The deer tear them up at my place when they drop.  I suspect that's what the deer are after.


----------



## Flaustin1

mizzippi jb said:


> In the glory pic in the field.  That's a carbon Hoyt.



Gotcha.  I was looking for the hoyt in the video.


----------



## KKrueger

Now I feel I need to watch the videos.  I hope they offer advice on how to gain landowner approval. I need more spots to hunt.


----------



## brownhounds

I hunt both rural and suburban.  I hunt whenever I can.  If I can get away for the weekend, I would much rather hunt in Hancock County.  But, the only spots I have to hunt during the week are in Fulton County.  It is suburban hunting at its finest.  The deer are still wild.  You still have to make a good shot.  But, the hardest part is finding your deer.  I hate hunting Fulton county because I constantly worry about what the deer will do when I shoot.  But, its more of an adrenaline rush than anything.  I do think it is more killing than hunting.  The hunting takes place after the shot is made.


----------



## Cole Henry

All suburban deer are not the same that is for sure. The deer I hunt in my neighborhood are very weary and extremely cautious coming in. If the wind swirls and they catch it they are gone blowing just like the deer on my 600 acre property. These deer in the videos remind me of Cades Cove deer.


----------



## dixiecutter

^just like cade's cove.


----------



## Tarpfisher

dixiecutter said:


> ^just like cade's cove.



like you can pet them cades cove...

just looking for a hand out!!


----------



## Drew

*Door slams*

What about in one of the first videos he is leaving his truck before hunting and uses the shoulder push to close his truck door.  Now rural hunters use this technique all the time, but how many tens of thousands of times have these deer heard car doors slam at all hours of the day.  Car horns, stereos blasting, braking vehicles, etc....  A little "hollywood" editing for the camera IMO.


----------



## Muddy Water

Was  Lee trespassing at that first stand? he talks about getting permission from one landowner that backs up to a 10 acre area but it seems like he's well into that area when he's in the stand? The backpack full of corn didn't sit well with me either. Hard to imagine that any corn on 10 acres isn't effectively baiting even if you're within the law. 

anybody know why mossy oak lets sponsored hunters go up in the stand without a harness? a fall from that height might as well be a coin flip between dead or paralyzed


----------



## Tmpr111

For me, it's always been "get permission, find the deer".  Unless of course you're fortunate enough to see the deer in passing or crossing the road.  I don't understand how the opposite of that works without treading in some fashion --- but what do I know.  

As it relates to the corn, aren't  you allowed to use corn etc during non-hunting times and as long as you don't hunt over it?  Seems like a slippery slope nonetheless but that's what I assumed when seeing that - that it was being done during summer months.


----------



## Muddy Water

Tmpr111 said:


> As it relates to the corn, aren't  you allowed to use corn etc during non-hunting times and as long as you don't hunt over it?  Seems like a slippery slope nonetheless but that's what I assumed when seeing that - that it was being done during summer months.



its fine if you don't hunt over it and it's not on state/federal lands but the rules make it very easy to get in trouble if you aren't careful. they recently got rid of the express distance requirments and changed the language to "on near or around". further i've heard that the DNR interprets the "no hunting for ten days after complete removal of bait" literally. So even if you place corn under a camera but hang your stand out of sight you may still be baiting if only a trace of corn remains


----------



## Nitram4891

Muddy Water said:


> its fine if you don't hunt over it and it's not on state/federal lands but the rules make it very easy to get in trouble if you aren't careful. they recently got rid of the express distance requirments and changed the language to "on near or around". further i've heard that the DNR interprets the "no hunting for ten days after complete removal of bait" literally. So even if you place corn under a camera but hang your stand out of sight you may still be baiting if only a trace of corn remains



No they didn't get rid of the distance requirement.  If you keep reading the regulations it states:



> In Troup, Meriwether, Upson, Crawford, Bibb, Jones, Baldwin, Hancock,
> Glascock, Warren, McDuffie and Richmond Counties and all counties
> north of these, it is unlawful to hunt deer within 200 yards or within
> line of sight of bait.


----------



## OptimumShine

New one is out.

You know you want to go watch it


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Deer at the end of the video is a BEAST


----------



## RutthenStrut

longbeard23 said:


> ***YOU ALL NEED TO READ THIS***
> 
> I visit the forum every so often as a guest but after reading this thread I felt I needed to create an account.  Reading this thread has made me sick.
> 
> I am a family friend of the Ellis family and unlike 98% of you, I HAVE ACTUALLY MET LEE. I understand he has a past and I am not here to argue that nor get caught up in that part of the drama.  I am here to enlighten you all on a side of Lee you will not find reading these forums.  I go to Buckhead Church and this past Sunday, I watched Lee share his testimony and get baptized in front of hundreds of people.  I will attach the link. Watch it.  People make mistakes but that not define who they are the rest of their lives.  The things said on this forum are from people who have never even met this young man and that disgusts me.  Someone even has said he is jobless and lives with his parents.  Perfect example of someone who will sign on here and just say anything that comes to mind to try and bash him.  Lee has created his own company, he also volunteers a lot of time at his old high school where he is a Younglife leader and in between that, he and Drew film their show. He lives in Brookhaven and his family still resides in Sandy Springs.
> 
> We all know how drama and rumors grow. I clearly understand the rumors stem from mistakes made in the past, but who are we to cast stones at him for the present? Just wanted to share a glimpse of who Lee really is as a man of God and not as you read about him from people that have never met him.
> 
> http://buckheadchurch.org/adults/baptism/videos



Welcome to the forum!!!

I am sorry that it took this thread and your need to defend your friend for you to join. 

I have read this entire thread and have not found anywhere in it where your friend is called jobless and still lives with his parents. 

Could it be possible that it was said on another site and you confused it with this one?





Blackston said:


> Amen  I was once told if it has horns or spurs   You will see people show thier true colors   And with a deer with horns like that  "haters gonna hate "  as for the past I'm a recovering meth addict that has been blessed to be able to serve at a church in a capacity I would have never dreamed        Anyone can change     Big props to Lee if this many people are talkin about the show means they are watching keep your head up  if the enemy ain't rockn your boat look around he's in it with you



Congratulations on your sobriety!! 



jaymax said:


> Well said and again congrats on such an awesome experience on your profession of faith Lee!
> 
> So I've also been sick reading this forum thread. Mainly because Lee and Drew have become good friends of mine over the last 8 years or so. I've been pondering on what I should say to help defend such good friends and guys. But, honestly I've been scared to do so that people will start jumping on me and my family. And that's sad. This Mossy Oak series was posted for us all to enjoy a different view and style of hunting that most have never seen. Many of you won't agree with it, many of you will be jealous, and many will love it.
> Suburban hunting:
> I grew up in McDuffie county. Born into a hunting family. Eat, sleep, breath it. First deer at 7, first bow kill at 12..hooked since 3 hunting thousands of acres. Killed my first P&Y in 2004 in pike county Illinois at 155 on a diy hunt. Since then I've killed  13 more including  3 booners w my bow. 3 came off over 1000 acres. 2 straight up public ground including a 192"..point being, I choose to hunt the suburbs now because I love it and reminds me of the Midwest. 1. Less pressure 2. Bow only 3. 125+ deer live there
> I sat 51 mornings and 16 afternoons last year. I killed a 148 w my compound and a 70" 9 pt w my recurve. I spent $2000 in gas, hundreds in plots, hundreds in cam time, all while running a full time business,  loving on my 2 kids and my beautiful wife that also love to hunt.  We bust our tails to do what we do. We don't want nor need haters but we get it anyways.
> Lee learned a hard lesson at an early age and was a man to own up to it. If you met him or Drew in person you would understand where I'm coming from. 2 great guys that I and many others consider great friends.
> This is really simple folks, if you don't like what they're doing then quit watching it. Everything they do is perfectly legal by Ga state law. Why get on here and bash them.Do you really think they would be stupid enough to break the law on public TV? I don't think so. Again very sad to see this kinda talk on here. Wish all us hunters would stick together and support each other as outdoorsman whether we kill deer in South Ga over a corn pile, middle Ga over a biologic plot, Atlanta in a small block of woods or even one of the many public tracts throughout the state. If you have negative thoughts towards another fellow hunter you should keep it to yourself.
> 
> Lee and Drew, stay strong boys. I know you both have hearts of gold and would do anything for a person in need. Glad to call you both a friend. I wish you two the best of luck on the Mossy Oak series and can't wait to see whats coming!



I would like to congratulate you on some mighty fine deer harvest that you have made. You have a beautiful family and it is great that you all enjoy deer hunting.

I also want to commend you for defending your friend especially when you think it may bring unwanted and or unwarranted criticism to you and your family.

Just a couple of points I would like to make if I may.... 

You do realize that this young man does have a history of breaking the law when harvesting a deer and posting it on the internet. I only bring that up because you asked if we thought he was stupid enough to break the law and put it on TV?

Wayne Williams was seen on tv helping volunteers look for missing kids that he had killed.

 O.J. Simpson gave a press conference offering a reward for information leading to the arrest of his ex-wife's murderer

Although he owes me no apology  for harvesting a deer illegally and trespassing while doing so. 

 I do believe the much talked about public apology he gave was half hearted and not sincere and probably helped fuel the negative feelings that a lot of his critics have conveyed in both threads.




Millpond said:


> Hey TrophyHunter, don't ruin it for all the haters!  They were pretty certain that they had the hunter pinned on a crime.
> 
> There are so many people who no longer frequent this forum because of CensoredCensored like this.  This kid made a mistake in his past, just like all you hypocrites have.  He's learned from his mistakes, and is now a master at his craft.  I believe it was Thomas Jefferson said "it seems the harder I work, the luckier I get".  Well, this kid works his tail off, and plain and simple, that's why he kills so many big bucks.



I made a mistake one time balancing my check book and had to pay some overdraft fees......  but I never trespassed  on anyone's land to kill a deer. 

How many times did he trespass before he killed the deer? A lot of premeditating crime committing going on  that you call a mistake if you ask me.





u


brownceluse said:


> I bet if you seen the bucks these boys seen you'd be hanging in a tree.



not my style....... don't mean its wrong just not for me



Booner Killa said:


> I can't believe I'm seeing this. The deer is wild. Is it more predictable. Yes. Easier to hunt, maybe. You guys really need to check yourselves. If you hunt over bait in the southern zone, you're not a hunter. That's too easy. If you use anything other than a recurve, you're not a hunter and it's too easy and you should be ashamed. You guys go do it for a couple years before you cast judgement. Mossy oak picked this up because it's fascinating and whether you agree or disagree, it's certainly different than anything I've ever seen before.  I personally love the series. Deer that old/big surviving there is absolutely nuts to me. Dogs, people, cars to contend with. Great series. Get a grip and either step off your high horse or simply don't watch.



A lot of preaching going  on, Because you love the series and  some other don't you criticize them for it .... In your own words......Absolutely nuts



smokeeater465 said:


> Well said. The GON forum is far away from what it was intended to be.  This is supposed to be a place to trade tips and ideas about ENJOYING the outdoors, not a haters club.  I'm betting there are a LOT of the bashers on here that would do the exact same thing if they had the chance, and probably the most outspoken ones at that.  You guys should really revert back to kindergarten... if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all.
> Good job to those guys, they figured out a niche way to harvest mature white tails in Ga. Let them enjoy the outdoors the way THEY want to enjoy the outdoors.  If it's not your cup of tea then just shut it.





I an going to follow your advice in regards to your post and not say nothing at all.....No No:


----------



## Tmpr111

Just saw this last episode - that was a big deer in the end of the last one.  It appeared to be a fairly wooded area too.


----------



## Joe Brandon

Bane! The name says it all.


----------



## Tmpr111

Maybe the cancelled the series, they didn't post #6 yesterday


----------



## Pilgrim

Tmpr111 said:


> Maybe the cancelled the series, they didn't post #6 yesterday


It comes out every other week, so next week (DEC 14) will be the next release. According to my Instagram feed, another monster is down (from this past Monday!). Looks like the deer at the end of the last episode.  Way to go, fellas!!


----------



## lx708

Tmpr111 said:


> Maybe the cancelled the series, they didn't post #6 yesterday





They are releasing the series on Fridays now and they are getting shorter and shorter each time it started as being 10min segments now its down to just over 4min there is about as much video of him filling 55 gallon drums with water as there is deer footage on the last video . I guess they've decided to edit out a lot of footage for some reason.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Where is or when will, the footage of the original deer that this was supposed to be about be shown?


----------



## OptimumShine

Every other week would put it at coming out tomorrow right?


----------



## Tmpr111

Pilgrim said:


> It comes out every other week, so next week (DEC 14) will be the next release. According to my Instagram feed, another monster is down (from this past Monday!). Looks like the deer at the end of the last episode.  Way to go, fellas!!



The last series was released on 11/23 (Wednesday), so this would be two weeks.


----------



## JayBird1969

Wow just watched the new episode just wow!

Mossy Oak actually stands behind this?


----------



## Deleted member 35556

JayBird1969 said:


> Wow just watched the new episode just wow!
> 
> Mossy Oak actually stands behind this?



Yeah, man.  Ethically, I was on the fence about this, but the last episode is just showing really questionable judgement and ethics.  

No doubt, nice deer, though.  It's an interesting look into how people will overlook their ethics in pursuit of a GIANT buck.


----------



## Tlajoe

I can't believe he took the shot at that angle


----------



## Tmpr111

yea, that was a tough angle to shoot from.  I believe he kills the deer in the last few seconds later on this year, it's not the same one.  Hopefully though the one that was shot makes it or is found one.


----------



## lx708

"he came out of nowhere"..... Lol.... He came from the same back yard all the other deer came from... And do you really believe they have permission to be running through those people's lawns at night chasing a deer.... He should have NEVER took that shot.


----------



## hold em hook

This is the worst excuse for hunting I have ever seen.  Yes big deer but who cares, I guess big bucks make ethics go out the window.  Mossy oak backs this trash?  He took a horrible shot then chased the buck and was about to shoot after dark in a front yard!


----------



## Gut_Pile

these guys are clowns


----------



## JSnake

Wonder how many property lines got crossed on that 250+ yard track?


----------



## LEGHORN

JSnake said:


> Wonder how many property lines got crossed on that 250+ yard track?



I would guess mostly just one, and it's owned by the United States of America.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

I have always  questioned bow hunting on some of these small lots. I know it is the only way to safely hunt in subdivisions that have a lot of homes. But, unless you have permission to hunt most every lot in that subdivision chances are the deer is going to cross onto someone else land that you do not have permission to be on. So, unless you get a spine shot and drop him in his tracks you are going to end up trespassing.


----------



## BlackEagle

It gets worse every week.


----------



## dixiecutter

her you go


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Are u kidding me!!!!! Really???? That was a waste of time watching that


----------



## kbuck1

LEGHORN said:


> I would guess mostly just one, and it's owned by the United States of America.



federal land??


----------



## brownceluse

kbuck1 said:


> federal land??



Chunkathug river.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Let's just run through this random yard and chase this deer lol, can't believe it still... I will never buy another thing mossy oak makes


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Wow lol.  You can't make this stuff up


----------



## brownceluse

Probably the worst angle for a bow shot ever!


----------



## Ben Athens

Simply ridiculous. 

Ben.


----------



## kmaxwell3

brownceluse said:


> Probably the worst angle for a bow shot ever!



Agreed. He got greedy and took bad shot. All he had to do was wait for better shot and he would have that deer.


----------



## mossyears

This is exactly why I got off fb. Some aweful big mouths hiding behind some small keyboards. I bet half of ya'll that are hating on these guys wouldn't have the guts to be so bold face to face. Never could understand why so many people feel the need to tear others down. Kudos to lee and drew for killing some great deer and making a great series out of it. Looking forward to next episode.


----------



## lx708

mossyears said:


> This is exactly why I got off fb. Some aweful big mouths hiding behind some small keyboards. I bet half of ya'll that are hating on these guys wouldn't have the guts to be so bold face to face. Never could understand why so many people feel the need to tear others down. Kudos to lee and drew for killing some great deer and making a great series out of it. Looking forward to next episode.



I'm not surprised that guys on Facebook have the same opinion as guys on here... That ought to tell you something. If you dont want anyone's opinion don't put it on the world wide web


----------



## dixiecutter

lx708 said:


> I'm not surprised that guys on Facebook have the same opinion as guys on here... That ought to tell you something. If you dont want anyone's opinion don't put it on the world wide web



like.


----------



## BlackEagle

mossyears said:


> This is exactly why I got off fb. Some aweful big mouths hiding behind some small keyboards. I bet half of ya'll that are hating on these guys wouldn't have the guts to be so bold face to face. Never could understand why so many people feel the need to tear others down. Kudos to lee and drew for killing some great deer and making a great series out of it. Looking forward to next episode.




You must be friends with them. And/or hunt in a metro county like Fulton. 

Lucky guess?


----------



## turkeyhunter835

mossyears said:


> This is exactly why I got off fb. Some aweful big mouths hiding behind some small keyboards. I bet half of ya'll that are hating on these guys wouldn't have the guts to be so bold face to face. Never could understand why so many people feel the need to tear others down. Kudos to lee and drew for killing some great deer and making a great series out of it. Looking forward to next episode.



Ain't no body hiding, they decided to post these outrageous videos, so they need to be prepared to take the criticism to, sorry there style of hunting ain't for me, and isn't for ALOT of other hunters.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

I didn't mind any of the videos until the last one.  Running through the front yard with the bow was just too much


----------



## Tmpr111

mossyears said:


> This is exactly why I got off fb. Some aweful big mouths hiding behind some small keyboards. I bet half of ya'll that are hating on these guys wouldn't have the guts to be so bold face to face. Never could understand why so many people feel the need to tear others down. Kudos to lee and drew for killing some great deer and making a great series out of it. Looking forward to next episode.



Huh? C'mon man...

Question, do you (or anyone else for that matter) think that if they had played this video and series #4 at the Peachtree Corners council meeting the few weeks before that it would've helped our cause as urban hunters --- by conveying how and why we want to keep hunting deer in these areas? Personally, I think not.... 

Many hunt (or kill deer) in areas just as populated as these, and enjoy the heck out of it too because yes, they do hold big deer!  However it's also a delicate privilege and should be treated as such! 

IMO, series 4 & 6 have not been good representation of the cause and privilege that being able to take these deer presents. It's a no brainer that urban hunting is a sensitive subject to begin with and I feel that the privilege to do so should be treated differently, and not flaunted in any way --- it's just different considering where and how it takes place


----------



## brownceluse

mossyears said:


> This is exactly why I got off fb. Some aweful big mouths hiding behind some small keyboards. I bet half of ya'll that are hating on these guys wouldn't have the guts to be so bold face to face. Never could understand why so many people feel the need to tear others down. Kudos to lee and drew for killing some great deer and making a great series out of it. Looking forward to next episode.



Your on facebook that is so 2008....


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Tmpr111 said:


> Huh? C'mon man...
> 
> Question, do you (or anyone else for that matter) think that if they had played this video and series #4 at the Peachtree Corners council meeting the few weeks before that it would've helped our cause as urban hunters --- by conveying how and why we want to keep hunting deer in these areas? Personally, I think not....
> 
> Many hunt (or kill deer) in areas just as populated as these, and enjoy the heck out of it too because yes, they do hold big deer!  However it's also a delicate privilege and should be treated as such!
> 
> IMO, series 4 & 6 have not been good representation of the cause and privilege that being able to take these deer presents. It's a no brainer that urban hunting is a sensitive subject to begin with and I feel that the privilege to do so should be treated differently, and not flaunted in any way --- it's just different considering where and how it takes place



Boom!


----------



## spencer12

lx708 said:


> I'm not surprised that guys on Facebook have the same opinion as guys on here... That ought to tell you something. If you dont want anyone's opinion don't put it on the world wide web



I've never understood this either, why put something in the public's view and then get angry when you get negative feedback.  Some people just like to show everyone how awesome they are. 

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, If I had deer to hunt like these in small neighborhoods I wouldn't tell a soul.


----------



## Ben Athens

What they are Seeking is Fame.......


----------



## trentb

good job guys
\


----------



## treemanjohn

The shameful part of this thread is pretty simple. I fully understand the need for thinning the suburban herd. It's necessary. What's not necessary is taking claim to or in a any way trying to represent this as "hunting" or "sporting". Adding to the ridiculousness is Mossy Oaks brands willingness to attach their name to this as "sporting". I can't imagine their thought process behind their decision to sanction such a production.  I have huge bucjs in my yard on a daily basis . I'm certain that I could kill them with a a well placed shot from my pellet gun.

Those deer were incredible monarchs. They deserve better than to have a couple of clowns parading them around under the guise of an accomplishment.


----------



## brownceluse

treemanjohn said:


> The shameful part of this thread is pretty simple. I fully understand the need for thinning the suburban herd. It's necessary. What's not necessary is taking claim to or in a any way trying to represent this as "hunting" or "sporting". Adding to the ridiculousness is Mossy Oaks brands willingness to attach their name to this as "sporting". I can't imagine their thought process behind their decision to sanction such a production.  I have huge bucjs in my yard on a daily basis . I'm certain that I could kill them with a a well placed shot from my pellet gun.
> 
> Those deer were incredible monarchs. They deserve better than to have a couple of clowns parading them around under the guise of an accomplishment.



Well said!


----------



## Pilgrim

Awesome show! Always looking forward to the next one


----------



## Bubba_1122

turkeyhunter835 said:


> ...sorry there style of hunting ain't for me, and isn't for ALOT of other hunters.



Everybody's different (and that's not all bad). 

I'm 61. When I was younger it was more about the killing. Now it's more about enjoying the outdoors. This year I've spent more time in the woods than in many years. I've seen more deer than ever. I still get thrilled with every one I see (buck or doe). I haven't killed one yet, but still hoping the right deer steps out. 

I'd love to see one like Maxwell when I'm on a stand. Still, just can't wrap my mind around the way they're doing it as being appealing to me or my way of hunting. Honestly don't view what they're doing as much more sporting or impressive than someone that kills a monster buck in a high fence environment. 

Am I offended by it? Not really. Not how I want to hunt and doesn't make me feel awe for them as hunters. In fact it actually makes me feel a little sorry for them because they think hunting is ONLY about killing big bucks, at any cost, no matter how you do it. I think they're missing a big part of the experience. Still, if that's the way they like it to each their own. 

BTW, the series also doesn't make me mad at Mossy Oak for publishing it (our hunting society says it's all about size, and they're just trying to give folks what they want).


----------



## Tmpr111

Bubba_1122 said:


> Everybody's different (and that's not all bad).
> 
> I'm 61. When I was younger it was more about the killing. Now it's more about enjoying the outdoors. This year I've spent more time in the woods than in many years. I've seen more deer than ever. I still get thrilled with every one I see (buck or doe). I haven't killed one yet, but still hoping the right deer steps out.
> 
> I'd love to see one like Maxwell when I'm on a stand. Still, just can't wrap my mind around the way they're doing it as being appealing to me or my way of hunting. Honestly don't view what they're doing as much more sporting or impressive than someone that kills a monster buck in a high fence environment.
> 
> Am I offended by it? Not really. Not how I want to hunt and doesn't make me feel awe for them as hunters. In fact it actually makes me feel a little sorry for them because they think hunting is ONLY about killing big bucks, at any cost, no matter how you do it. I think they're missing a big part of the experience. Still, if that's the way they like it to each their own.
> 
> BTW, the series also doesn't make me mad at Mossy Oak for publishing it (our hunting society says it's all about size, and they're just trying to give folks what they want).



Very well said sir.


----------



## brownceluse

Bubba_1122 said:


> Everybody's different (and that's not all bad).
> 
> I'm 61. When I was younger it was more about the killing. Now it's more about enjoying the outdoors. This year I've spent more time in the woods than in many years. I've seen more deer than ever. I still get thrilled with every one I see (buck or doe). I haven't killed one yet, but still hoping the right deer steps out.
> 
> I'd love to see one like Maxwell when I'm on a stand. Still, just can't wrap my mind around the way they're doing it as being appealing to me or my way of hunting. Honestly don't view what they're doing as much more sporting or impressive than someone that kills a monster buck in a high fence environment.
> 
> Am I offended by it? Not really. Not how I want to hunt and doesn't make me feel awe for them as hunters. In fact it actually makes me feel a little sorry for them because they think hunting is ONLY about killing big bucks, at any cost, no matter how you do it. I think they're missing a big part of the experience. Still, if that's the way they like it to each their own.
> 
> BTW, the series also doesn't make me mad at Mossy Oak for publishing it (our hunting society says it's all about size, and they're just trying to give folks what they want).



Great post. Like you said Mossy Oak is giving viewers what they want. I think they could have done better with this series to feed both sides of the aisle. I remember in the series they were talking about putting out hundreds of cameras to pattern the target buck. Surely these kids have a good idea of the total deer numbers in each area they hunt. They could have done a couple series about the impact these deer are having witching areas and the health of the heard in those areas. To me they missed a golden opportunity to educate the non suburban hunters. If Mossy Oak wanted to Market these kids big bucks they could have easily done some management episodes on how these two are helping. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Deerhead

These guys have produced a great video!  They are very good at telling a story.  I appreciate their dedication and efforts to sharing their stories.  I am sure it’s not easy to shoot a deer and try to capture it on video.  Getting permission to hunt on private land is difficult.  They have done this in some of the hardest areas.  My hats are off to these guys.  

I do not understand why someone would criticize these young me for hunting deer.  They are not baiting.  They are spotting and stalking.  Climbing trees, hunting in brushed in areas (ie bushes) just like so many of us do.  It just happens to be on a small track of land near neighbor hoods or business parks.  Sure it would be nice if everyone had 2000 ac to hunt on.  But not everyone can afford that anymore.  

These guys found an opportunity to hunt fair chase and take some nice deer!  Congrats and can’t wait to see the next video.


----------



## catch22

*video*



Rockdale Buck said:


> I didn't mind any of the videos until the last one.  Running through the front yard with the bow was just too much



exactly what he said ^^^^


----------



## ak314

I have been enjoying watching this series...up until this last one.

I'm sure he got permission first, but I'm guessing the there are some neighbors who would not be too stoked about seeing a bleeding buck running through the neighborhood and some guy chasing it with a bow.  When you've got houses all around I believe you have an even greater responsibility to take an ethical shot. Also, I can't imagine that at some point in tracking they weren't trespassing.  Obviously I have no idea, but unless the whole neighborhood is on board it would be hard not to. 

That said, I'll probably watch at least one more episode.  They do seem to do a pretty good job with the footage and the trailer they released for "Charlie" was pretty awesome.


----------



## Drew

mossyears said:


> This is exactly why I got off fb. Some aweful big mouths hiding behind some small keyboards. I bet half of ya'll that are hating on these guys wouldn't have the guts to be so bold face to face. Never could understand why so many people feel the need to tear others down. Kudos to lee and drew for killing some great deer and making a great series out of it. Looking forward to next episode.




If you buy the ticket, you take the ride.

I personally have extended an invitation to meet personally for a discussion and received a decline.  I'll pm you proof if you want to see it.

Drew


----------



## kbuck1

Drew said:


> If you buy the ticket, you take the ride.
> 
> I personally have extended an invitation to meet personally for a discussion and received a decline.  I'll pm you proof if you want to see it.
> 
> Drew



I do.


----------



## Drew

*Done*

check your inbox kbuck1


----------



## kiltman

I've stopped watching this series.  Bleeding deer, hunter chasing, thru a neighborhood, not good for our sport.  Non hunters don't understand the sport and this sure won't help.  Look for future bans on hunting (use of weapons) in some areas.  We have a ban on this in my small county town right now.


----------



## Tarpfisher

mossy oak should be ashamed...as well as the hunters.  This series had good potential, but failed miserably.


----------



## RutthenStrut

mossyears said:


> This is exactly why I got off fb. Some aweful big mouths hiding behind some small keyboards. I bet half of ya'll that are hating on these guys wouldn't have the guts to be so bold face to face. Never could understand why so many people feel the need to tear others down. Kudos to lee and drew for killing some great deer and making a great series out of it. Looking forward to next episode.



What do you mean .... when you bet that people would not be so bold to tell them what we think face to face?

Are you implying we would suffer a beatdown?

Sounds like one of them Hillary supporters.... if you dont vote  for Hillary i wont be able to study in college and will be forced drink beer all night and break into stores...steal T.V. 's .... loot....riot... all under the name of protest!

I personally dont like the videos and or shooting deer in a driveway... wearing shorts... then dress up in camo and take the dead deer to the woods ...take pictures like you killed in the wild!!

I would tell them that....face to face.... and if their breath stank..... i would tell them so!

As a matter of fact .. Urban Hunter hs PM'd me a few times asking to see the video of the huge buck that i have on my land that borders Kennesaw mountain.

Mossy oak would luv it too... i walk to with in feet to this huge buck and hot doe and talk to them for 30 minutes before i leave to go hunt deer in a county in which the deer are considered wild!:

Have a good day


----------



## Tmpr111

RutthenStrut said:


> As a matter of fact .. Urban Hunter hs PM'd me a few times asking to see the video of the huge buck that i have on my land that borders Kennesaw mountain.



Is that Charlie's son or brother?


----------



## Cole Henry

This whole thing has turned into a joke lol. I like the swat team move across the yard personally.. Going to have to throw that one in my playbook


----------



## lx708

It's been a joke from the start.


----------



## LEGHORN

Deerhead said:


> These guys have produced a great video!  They are very good at telling a story.  I appreciate their dedication and efforts to sharing their stories.  I am sure it’s not easy to shoot a deer and try to capture it on video.  Getting permission to hunt on private land is difficult.  They have done this in some of the hardest areas.  My hats are off to these guys.
> 
> I do not understand why someone would criticize these young me for hunting deer.  They are not baiting.  They are spotting and stalking.  Climbing trees, hunting in brushed in areas (ie bushes) just like so many of us do.  It just happens to be on a small track of land near neighbor hoods or business parks.  Sure it would be nice if everyone had 2000 ac to hunt on.  But not everyone can afford that anymore.
> 
> These guys found an opportunity to hunt fair chase and take some nice deer!  Congrats and can’t wait to see the next video.



Seriously, telling a good story like the 2-3 minutes in the one episode arguing over adding up the inches.  That's all it's about to these guys.  And another thing, you could offer them a choice of 2000 ac in middle GA or where they currently hunt (event the 1 acre, or 6 acre tracts)  and without hesitation it would be where they are at now.  The 2000 acres of all woods is way too hard and does not make for good video.


----------



## NCMTNHunter

After watching the available episodes I'll through my .02 in. I don't imagine that this kind of hunting could ever be my cup of tea. I would imagine that most would feel the same way. I will say however that I found this a heck of a lot more interesting than all the dime a dozen shows about bow hunting the mid west. 

These guys are putting in effort that most simply wouldn't. I don't think I could repeatedly knock on a couple hundred doors fully expecting rejection each time.  

I'm just not a big fan of whitetail hunting shows mostly because the are all the same. I'm just glad to see something a little different.


----------



## LEGHORN

RutthenStrut said:


> As a matter of fact .. Urban Hunter hs PM'd me a few times asking to see the video of the huge buck that i have on my land that borders Kennesaw mountain.
> 
> I without a doubt believe this to be true, I have seen this happen with other metro hunters and I too have had PMs from this group inquiring about deer I have posted pics of or mention in posts.  "If you show them, they will come"


----------



## brownceluse

I defended it in the beginning it's clearly a complete black eye for our sport. Mommy robin hood is running through our yard with a camera crew with him...


----------



## Excavator

Here is where I stand with it. The whole kill might be  legal, I  emphasize might. However with that said. This type of killing is like going target shooting. It makes high fence hunting look  challenging! I can not believe people that harvest deer this way think they are deserving of record books. This is absolutely what is wrong with modern day hunting. This type of killing, not hunting is what will ruin the  Heritage of the sport. Can anyone tell me from the heart that these kills should be in the same book as guys like Fred Bear???? What a shame, I guess it is okay if you just want to kill a tame animal. If that's the case I better keep my labs inside. God for bid if the  neighbors kids were out, playing hide and seek! Just my opinion. And I like hunting as much as the next hunter.


----------



## BlackEagle

Does anyone know when the next city meeting is in regards to the hunting in urban areas? Because I want to attend.


----------



## Drewski208

this thread is as entertaining as the videos


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Episode 7 is up and it is the best of the series IMO


----------



## bowbuck

Rockdale Buck said:


> Episode 7 is up and it is the best of the series IMO



I agree.  I spend my season spilt between urban hunting and hunting Chattahoochee National Forest.  This episode was a good representation of backyard hunting. Lots of deer and a short walk to the stand.  A good shot and a deer down on the property you are on.  The joys of population control with a shot at a big buck should be the draw.  I am interested to see if they kill any does or if they are truly about the horn porn. 

Stuff don't always go perfect but they have did some things that made me shake my head.  I have no problem hunting small tracts but chasing them through yards was a bit much.   I would watch another season but they need to clean up their edges some and wear safety harnesses for goodness sakes.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats.  Good job. Hope ya'll thwack them yotes, too. 



*Seek | One - Episode 7 *

Published on Dec 22, 2016


----------



## riprap

I've seen where some experts on here say you can't kill big deer on small tracts. BTW, those people should have gotten those leaves up before they hunted.


----------



## catch22

If anyone on here knows these guys, PLEASE tell them to wear a safety harness.  I had a good buddy fall out of a stand....he fractured his neck and had a concussion.  Extremely lucky to still be alive.

PLEASE wear safety gear!!!!!!!


----------



## lineman 24

I love the series! I wonder if these guys work or go to college? How do they have so much free time?


----------



## Bubba_1122

They at least got out of the driveway and into the folks back yard on this one.


----------



## brownceluse

Bubba_1122 said:


> They at least got out of the driveway and into the folks back yard on this one.



Lol they worked for that one.... Absolute beast of buck! Plus an ok shot on this one to


----------



## Tmpr111

I like how the little buck looked directly at them and then carried on about his business, it must've been the NOMAD!

I will say that was a pretty deer, it's color and all, beautiful.


----------



## Steven2014

Did they ever post the video of him actually killing Charlie?


----------



## 01Foreman400

Steven2014 said:


> Did they ever post the video of him actually killing Charlie?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

I never seen it????


----------



## JayBird1969

That's probably the "money shot" 


Steven2014 said:


> Did they ever post the video of him actually killing Charlie?


----------



## Tmpr111

Well the ongoing series is only this year (I think), Ole' Charlie (we still miss him) was murdered last year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Only 7-episodes shown so far with 3 left of the 10-part series.  I'm expecting Charlie to go down in the last 10th episode finale. Reminder, the hunts were filmed in the 2015 season & started being shown during the 2016 season. 

Maybe today, or Wed, or on Friday the next 8th episode could appear, but I just checked the Mossy Oak Youtube channel & it's not there yet.


----------



## Tmpr111

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Only 7-episodes shown so far with 3 left of the 10-part series.  I'm expecting Charlie to go down in the last 10th episode finale. Reminder, the hunts were filmed in the 2015 season & started being shown during the 2016 season.



Interesting, I thought the series was this year's season. Hmmm.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Only 7-episodes shown so far with 3 left of the 10-part series.  I'm expecting Charlie to go down in the last 10th episode finale. Reminder, the hunts were filmed in the 2015 season & started being shown during the 2016 season.
> 
> Maybe today, or Wed, or on Friday the next 8th episode could appear, but I just checked the Mossy Oak Youtube channel & it's not there yet.







Tmpr111 said:


> Interesting, I thought the series was this year's season. Hmmm.



Lee & his buck Charlie are on the September 2016 GON magazine cover with the story details starting on Page 26  titled "Hunt For Charlie" while Page 27 reports him shooting the whitetail on the morning Nov. 14th, 2015 shortly after the deer appeared at 7:40am in a wheat food plot.  

The GON magazine past cover photos use to be archived on their website in the past but are no longer available to post here for you & others. 

More details related to this are at a few more GON web links below . . . 



http://www.gon.com/truck-buck-entries/14168 

Hunter: Lee Ellis	
Points: 12 (6L, 6R)	
County: Cobb	
Zone: North	
Season: 2015-2016

Hunt Story 

"In 2015 he had actually gone down hill . . ." 

"finally had the chance to kill him November 14th" 










http://www.gon.com/news/top-bucks-recognized-at-g-o-w-a-s-annual-conference

Top Bucks Recognized At G.O.W.A.’s Annual Conference

APRIL 30, 2016








Here's Lee's previous year 2014 buck Achilles details at the GON web link below . . . 



http://www.gon.com/hunting/the-hunt-for-achilles-a-13-point-giant-that-was-tough-as-bucks-come

The Hunt For Achilles, A 13-Point Giant That Was Tough As Bucks Come

SEPTEMBER 1, 2015

"On Jan. 14, 2014, Lee got his first trail-cam pic of Achilles." 

"on Nov. 16, Lee went in to the stand midday and cut a new shooting lane" 

"next morning Lee was in the stand" 

"Lee drew the third time and quickly released an arrow, which flew true and hit Achilles hard behind his shoulder."


----------



## Tmpr111

Im sorry, I don't understand your post full
of old news.  I "know" the deer Charlie was killed in 2015.  I was very familiar with him actually. He was a resident hero around here for a while.  I was simply stating above that I understood that this year's Mossy Oak series was based on this year's hunts (2016), not last year (2015).  

If I'm mistaken, my apologies. As well as if I confused you.


----------



## Tmpr111

Let me clear that up by saying, "Charlie" was a resident hero.....


----------



## BowChilling

Tmpr111 said:


> Interesting, I thought the series was this year's season. Hmmm.



It has been this year's hunts. I'd love to see the Charlie hunt if it's on video. Hope it's in the woods instead of a yard.


----------



## LEGHORN

I'm with you 111, not sure what BornTo's post is all about??  We all know Charlie was killed last deer season, 2015.  We also know that these episodes, other than that trailer are from hunts this year 2016. Maybe that's what has them confused, the trailer about Charlie and then the jump to 2016 hunts.  They may jump back to 2015 in the last episode, who knows.  I thought Lee had already killed his 2 bucks this year anyway.  Not sure, I'm just tired of watching these two, maybe these last few episodes will be the end of it for good.


----------



## DBStone

I just watched episode 6. Obviously he took a horrible shot. But what bothers me more is that he doesn't even acknowledge it and shows not even a hint of remorse about wounding the deer. It's disgusting. I have wounded deer before and not recovered them and it made me feel horrible and it also made me think twice about taking risky shots. It shows a lot about who he is as a hunter and person. I can't believe this is what the hunting industry has come to. Y'all have fun with this one. I'm done.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Alexander said:


> *Mossy Oaks mini web series Seek-One (Hunt for Charlie)*
> 
> *Post #1*
> 
> Surprised it hasn't already popped up on here, but *Mossy Oak picked up the story of Lee's buck Charlie and are airing an episode every other Wednesday on their Youtube page*. First one came out yesterday and it looks good!
> 
> Posting because I knew there were others, like myself who were wanting to see more after the trailer came out.That and not everyone is on social media and would know it that this is on there.






Tmpr111 said:


> Im sorry, I don't understand your post full of old news.  I "know" the deer Charlie was killed in 2015.  I was very familiar with him actually. He was a resident hero around here for a while.  I was simply stating above that I understood that this year's Mossy Oak series was based on this year's hunts (2016), not last year (2015).
> 
> If I'm mistaken, my apologies. As well as if I confused you.







BowChilling said:


> It has been this year's hunts. I'd love to see the Charlie hunt if it's on video. Hope it's in the woods instead of a yard.





Maybe both of you are right about this 10-part series being only about the 2016 season, but that was not clear to me & was not my understanding.  

With this forum thread's title mentioning *"Seek-One (Hunt for Charlie)"* which was killed Nov. 14th, 2015, I was expecting this series to be about the 2015 season. 

Maybe this video series is about both 2016 & 2015 seasons. 

This does appear to be a bit confusing, but maybe someone can post a web link source & quote that clears this up for all of us.   

This forum thread title says: 

*"Mossy Oaks mini web series Seek-One (Hunt for Charlie)"* 

Maybe this 10-part series is a mixture of both this year's 2016 season AND last year's previous 2015 season.   It's not clear or obvious to me.  

Maybe so far has been about this year's 2016 season & future episodes remaining to be shown will also be about the the previous year's 2015 season. 

It appeared to me that the "Charlie Documentary coming this Fall" was this same "Mossy Oak Seek One web series".

Hopefully Drew will post again & clarify this for us.

The Vimeo & Youtube "SEEK | ONE PRESENTS: CHARLIE [OFFICIAL TRAILER]" video descriptions state "FULL DOCUMENTARY *COMING THIS FALL*" which I'll embed & post below:  



*SEEK | ONE PRESENTS: CHARLIE [OFFICIAL TRAILER]* 

Seek | One Productions 

July 20, 2016

"Follow the story of Lee Ellis as he hunts a giant whitetail named Charlie in the suburbs of Atlanta. A story four years in the making and the birth of Seek | One Productions. Charlie was the unofficial state record for two years and was able to elude Lee during the 2013 and 2014 seasons. It wasn't until the summer of 2015 when Lee found Charlie hiding in a kudzu patch, that the end of the journey was finally within reach."

FULL DOCUMENTARY COMING THIS FALL

WWW.SEEK-ONE.COM 

 

or

 


AND


http://www.wideopenspaces.com/the-hunt-for-charlie-a-film-of-a-giant-atlanta-suburban-deer/

*The Hunt for Charlie, a Film of a Giant Atlanta Suburban Deer*

July 30, 2016

"We look forward to see how this unfolds and can only hope Ellis was successful with this hunt." 

"We look forward to the full documentary being released this fall." 








Maybe in the video description of the 1st 7-episodes where it says "*as they hunt whitetail bucks in suburban Atlanta in what could be their best season ever*" could mean only this 2016 season, but I expected it was a teaser to motivate us to watch all 10 episodes which could include the 2015 season, too. 

Maybe the "Hunt for Charlie Documentary" that was suppose to be available this past Fall was delayed & could be a separate video & could become available some time in the future. 


The Mossy Oak blog post announcing this Seek One web series does seem to imply the 2016 season as seen at the web link below:  


http://www.mossyoak.com/our-obsessi.../09/28/mossy-oak-presents-seek-one-web-series

*Mossy Oak presents SEEK ONE web series*

Sept 28, 2016

 . . . 

"Since it’s an in-season hunting series that will air as it unfolds, we don’t know how the hunt is going to end." 

 . . . 








Here's a couple of Drew's bucks at the web links below . . . 



http://www.gon.com/truck-buck-entries/11326

Drew Carroll
Points: 10 (5L, 5R)	
County: Dekalb	
Week: 1	
Season: 2015-2016

Hunt Story

"I moved my stand at 5 o’clock on the 17th to catch him closer to his bedding area in shooting light. It payed off 2 hours later when he walked directly under my stand." 


















https://www.instagram.com/p/8bgotrEZQ_/





https://www.facebook.com/seek1produ...4552463697555/690397111113090/?type=3&theater

Seek One Productions 

October 20, 2016 

BBD! Maxwell hits the dirt!








Hope Drew comes back with a post that explains if Lee's buck "Charlie" is part of this Mossy Oak Seek | One video series or will be a future video documentary.


----------



## Pilgrim

These are definitely hunts from this season. Not sure why "Charlie" is in the title.
Wasn't a new episode supposed to be put up this morn? I'm ready for episode 8!


----------



## BlackEagle

Why is Drew posing in pictures with maxwell with Lees bow and not his...the one he shot him with in the video?


----------



## mizzippi jb

^question was posed a few pages ago.....never an answer but it was asked


----------



## brownceluse

I spy something fishy.......


----------



## kbuck1

BlackEagle said:


> Why is Drew posing in pictures with maxwell with Lees bow and not his...the one he shot him with in the video?




Who knows. Maybe they traded bows immediately after the shot. It was said somewhere on here that Lee signed with Mathews. Last video of him shooting a buck this year supposedly, he had a hoyt


----------



## Hunter922

brownceluse said:


> I spy something fishy.......



Lots of fishy to be seen...More fishy to come I'm sure.


----------



## philtuts

Anybody else confused on when these dang episodes air each week?


----------



## nrh0011

hard to watch, even harder to believe mossy oak is airing this mess.


----------



## BlackEagle

Quoting myself. Surely there's a reason. 



BlackEagle said:


> Why is Drew posing in pictures with maxwell with Lees bow and not his...the one he shot him with in the video?


----------



## fountain

Cause errbody knows the hoyts are cooler, especially carbon


----------



## nrh0011

Maybe he put his bow down on that pine straw bale blind and then couldn't find it. That's my guess


----------



## RutthenStrut

BlackEagle said:


> Quoting myself. Surely there's a reason.



LOL.... He shot the deer wearing a T shirt and shorts and takes pics of it with him wearing camo in a field!

In an earlier video he complains about a trespasser and he has been caught trespassing and baiting before.

COME ON MAN


----------



## jbw2244

Plum Crazy said:


> I would much rather pay and drive 10+ hours to hunt the Midwest than pay to hunt a couple acre woodlot between an office park and a neighborhood fence.  I hunted Pike Co, IL for 6 years during grad school and when I was first starting my career.  Eventually work and real life commitments got in the way and I didn't have time to get up there enough to make it worth the money and I had to drop my lease.  I miss it daily...I don't want to knock what these guys are doing.  Obviously putting in a ton of time finding these deer and hunting...But I would rather be in the funnel between standing beans and cut corn than the "funnel" Ibetween the Chattahoochee and a shopping mall...just my opinion


There's just something magical about hunting the Midwest during Nov!!!!!


----------



## Toddr

No episode 8 yet?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

With all of Mossy Oak's activities & Youtube postings from the ATA Show in Indiana this week & probably at the SHOT Show in Vegas next week, maybe they are waiting to post the next episode after those events come to a close.


----------



## Tmpr111

They should change the Bio then, being a professional company and all - meaning don't say this series will air every other Wed at 10:00 only to have it become Thursdays, Friday's and then weeks later in this case.  That just doesn't look good for the company --- then again it is a YouTube series, and not TV, and they can do as they so choose.  I still would like to see Ole Charlie's full video though.


----------



## LEGHORN

Probably some things to work out. Does Lee shoot another monster, and then find the deer he shot in chest, or just find that deer at end of season. Who knows?


----------



## philtuts

I enjoy this show. At the same time, get the schedule figured and stop confusing the viewers.


----------



## Tmpr111

Leghorn knows.....


----------



## kbuck1

Tmpr111 said:


> Leghorn knows.....



What's he know?


----------



## transfixer

When I first found out about these videos I thought they were cool, very good professional camera work, great concept, but as I started watching them I became uncomfortable with some of their actions,  there is obvious trespassing going on, before they ask for permission, and while tracking a wounded deer, they few minutes about the guy trespassing should not have been included, given the one guys history, I'm not sure what the deal was with the corn in the backpack?, and the shot he took on the buck should not have been taken, the dramatics in the front yard at dark ? Ridiculous!  Doesn't make hunters look good at all, this series could have been done so much better than it is, both appear to be spoiled and immature, they aren't concerned with reducing the population in those areas, if they were they would show taking out some mature breeding age does, they are concerned only with killing a "record class buck" , even to the point of sitting up next to someone's house and shooting a buck while hiding behind bales of pinestraw,  that buck came that close to that house because he felt safe, he had done that hundreds of times before, because the buck had gotten conditioned to being behind that house. That's not hunting in my opinion.   I wish Mossy Oak and whoever else is funding this series would put a stop to it, or do it right.  I wish GON would have never used these guys stories, or put them in the magazine, but I suppose it sells copies ?

  jmo


----------



## LEGHORN

Great post transfixer. You see it for what it is, the chase for the biggest buck around, and whatever it takes to get that done. Is it done legal or illegal? I have no idea. I don't know anything as was mentioned above, that's my point. I don't think the videos mirror reality. I think they are on a parallel line with reality, with some embellishing, modifications here and there. My point in previous post was I wouldn't be surprised at all if Bane miraculously appeared in the last episode at season's end.


----------



## Dustin

transfixer said:


> When I first found out about these videos I thought they were cool, very good professional camera work, great concept, but as I started watching them I became uncomfortable with some of their actions,  there is obvious trespassing going on, before they ask for permission, and while tracking a wounded deer, they few minutes about the guy trespassing should not have been included, given the one guys history, I'm not sure what the deal was with the corn in the backpack?, and the shot he took on the buck should not have been taken, the dramatics in the front yard at dark ? Ridiculous!  Doesn't make hunters look good at all, this series could have been done so much better than it is, both appear to be spoiled and immature, they aren't concerned with reducing the population in those areas, if they were they would show taking out some mature breeding age does, they are concerned only with killing a "record class buck" , even to the point of sitting up next to someone's house and shooting a buck while hiding behind bales of pinestraw,  that buck came that close to that house because he felt safe, he had done that hundreds of times before, because the buck had gotten conditioned to being behind that house. That's not hunting in my opinion.   I wish Mossy Oak and whoever else is funding this series would put a stop to it, or do it right.  I wish GON would have never used these guys stories, or put them in the magazine, but I suppose it sells copies ?
> 
> jmo



I've seen no obvious trespassing, just because he's gotten caught trespassing before means nothing when it comes to someone else doing it, the corn in the backpack was for a trail camera before the season started.

He took a shot at a deer and when they got back from trailing it, it was in the front yard, he tried to finish it off... whats the problem? wasn't the way you would do it? sorry but oh well.

Where did reducing the population come from? I must have missed all the sick, diseased, skin and bones, over crowded deer in between all the healthy looking, fat does and big bucks the place is pumping out....... Who has brain washed everyone to the point where if you see deer at all then the population needs to be reduced? You really don't have to make an excuse to shoot does anymore, skip the over populated crap and just go shoot them, everyone else is.


----------



## curtis04

I'm guessing no more episodes?


----------



## 01Foreman400

curtis04 said:


> I'm guessing no more episodes?



Looks that way!


----------



## doewacker

I could get past all the shenanigans in the videos, as someone eluded to earlier, its a different sense of reality what these guys think is hunting. 

My biggest complaint is the episode where they went to the town hall meeting and stated that 'hunters' like them were needed to control the overpopulation, yet their showed many opportunities to thin the herd and take mature does, which they did not. Clearly it was not their intention. 

that contradiction makes me dislike their approach


----------



## transfixer

^^^^^^^^^^

What he said above !  

  Personally I hope they don't continue the series, unless they are going to put forth a better image of hunters than what they have so far,  and someone mentioned earlier about them not saying anything about reducing the population in the areas they hunt, besides bring it up at the town hall meeting,  I'm sure when they went to the homeowners house that was complaining about deer eating their landscaping, the way they got permission to hunt was on the premise of getting rid of the deer that was doing the damage, but yet they only wanted to shoot the trophy buck?  The quartering shot he took on that buck that got away still bothers me,  a rookie shot that should never have been taken.  Which ended up with him standing in someone's front yard trying to finish the deer off,,,   not a good portrayal of hunters.


----------



## BlackEagle

Hopefully it has ended for good. Awful representation of hunting.


----------



## Dustin

doewacker said:


> I could get past all the shenanigans in the videos, as someone eluded to earlier, its a different sense of reality what these guys think is hunting.
> 
> My biggest complaint is the episode where they went to the town hall meeting and stated that 'hunters' like them were needed to control the overpopulation, yet their showed many opportunities to thin the herd and take mature does, which they did not. Clearly it was not their intention.
> 
> that contradiction makes me dislike their approach



Thinning the herd means to take deer when it's needed, shooting a deer anytime you have an opportunity to kill one is not thinning the herd, it's destroying it.

None of the deer are unhealthy.... obviously, so the herd is healthy no thinning needed, maintain the herd where it is pretty simple really. 

Besides all of that logic tho, the point of the show is for the bucks, nobody watches a show about doe hunting.



BlackEagle said:


> Hopefully it has ended for good. Awful representation of hunting.



So is bragging about gut shooting a deer....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dustin said:


> Thinning the herd means to take deer when it's needed, shooting a deer anytime you have an opportunity to kill one is not thinning the herd, it's destroying it.
> 
> None of the deer are unhealthy.... obviously, so the herd is healthy no thinning needed, maintain the herd where it is pretty simple really.
> 
> Besides all of that logic tho, the point of the show is for the bucks, nobody watches a show about doe hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> So is bragging about gut shooting a deer....



I would much rather watch a show about doe hunting myself, or possum or frog hunting, or anything else as to watch a show about some self-styled "pro-hunter" narcissists "hunting" tame deer in somebody's yard.


----------



## Hunter922

BlackEagle said:


> Hopefully it has ended for good. Awful representation of hunting.



^^^^^ This ^^^^^


----------



## Dustin

NCHillbilly said:


> I would much rather watch a show about doe hunting myself, or possum or frog hunting, or anything else as to watch a show about some self-styled "pro-hunter" narcissists "hunting" tame deer in somebody's yard.



99% of people wouldn't, I meant generally speaking.

Just like everyone that would see those same deer in GON and talk about how good the deer are, how good of a hunter he is for taking so many big deer, etc. but when they see the hunt itself they talk bad about it.

I wonder how many people on here would put a video of there biggest deer up against those videos, and show the location in the video (the areas they were hunting could have easily been made to look like the middle of the woods, or at very least a much larger farm with some fancy camera work) as well as an aerial photo, etc. to make sure they weren't hunting too close to houses or anything like that, that anyone would disapprove of.


----------



## BlackEagle

Dustin said:


> 99% of people wouldn't, I meant generally speaking.
> 
> Just like everyone that would see those same deer in GON and talk about how good the deer are, how good of a hunter he is for taking so many big deer, etc. but when they see the hunt itself they talk bad about it.
> 
> I wonder how many people on here would put a video of there biggest deer up against those videos, and show the location in the video (the areas they were hunting could have easily been made to look like the middle of the woods, or at very least a much larger farm with some fancy camera work) as well as an aerial photo, etc. to make sure they weren't hunting too close to houses or anything like that, that anyone would disapprove of.



You're the minority here.


----------



## Tmpr111

Dustin said:


> I wonder how many people on here would put a video of there biggest deer up against those videos, and show the location in the video (the areas they were hunting could have easily been made to look like the middle of the woods, or at very least a much larger farm with some fancy camera work) as well as an aerial photo, etc. to make sure they weren't hunting too close to houses or anything like that, that anyone would disapprove of.



They didn't actually show the locations of their videos - the locations looked like every other suburban neighborhood in the greater Atlanta area - I thought they did a good job with that part.   But I have to say there is absolutely no way they could've fooled the viewer to think those deer were killed on a farm or in a rural area with a video ---- you did see how and where the first deer was taken right?  

Again, it's their right to "shoot" deer like that, it's legal!  Just as it's others right to voice their opinion about how they go about shooting those deer - and especially when its highlighted this way.  I can respect your opinions on the matter, but you gotta respect the other side too bud.


----------



## Dustin

BlackEagle said:


> You're the minority here.



So you're saying peoples opinion of these deer didn't change just because they saw how and where they were killed?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=857874&highlight=lee+ellis

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=876044&highlight=drew+carroll

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=603376&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575936&highlight=

Look through those threads then look through this one and tell me that again.

It went from all "hoss" and "beast" to what you see now.



Tmpr111 said:


> They didn't actually show the locations of their videos - the locations looked like every other suburban neighborhood in the greater Atlanta area - I thought they did a good job with that part.   But I have to say there is absolutely no way they could've fooled the viewer to think those deer were killed on a farm or in a rural area with a video ---- you did see how and where the first deer was taken right?
> 
> Again, it's their right to "shoot" deer like that, it's legal!  Just as it's others right to voice their opinion about how they go about shooting those deer - and especially when its highlighted this way.  I can respect your opinions on the matter, but you gotta respect the other side too bud.



By showing location I was referring to showing the surroundings, how close to a building, house, etc.

That first deer could have easily been made to look way different, tilt that camera down just a little and the hay bale would have blocked the view of the driveway, which for the most part was the only noticeable thing, have the camera man throw in a "I can't get a clear shot" and boom, when you see a hunting show on tv and they're in texas sitting over a road full of corn, do you assume that road is out in the middle of no where? most people do.... reality is it could be 200 ft from a house in the backyard.


----------



## Longbranch Assassin

*New episodes*

New episode is up!!!!!Jk!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Longbranch Assassin said:


> New episode is up!!!!!Jk!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Longbranch Assassin said:


> New episode is up!!!!!Jk!!!


----------



## Drew

*Video versus pictures*



Dustin said:


> So you're saying peoples opinion of these deer didn't change just because they saw how and where they were killed?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=857874&highlight=lee+ellis
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=876044&highlight=drew+carroll
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=603376&highlight=
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575936&highlight=
> 
> Look through those threads then look through this one and tell me that again.
> 
> It went from all "hoss" and "beast" to what you see now.
> 
> 
> 
> By showing location I was referring to showing the surroundings, how close to a building, house, etc.
> 
> That first deer could have easily been made to look way different, tilt that camera down just a little and the hay bale would have blocked the view of the driveway, which for the most part was the only noticeable thing, have the camera man throw in a "I can't get a clear shot" and boom, when you see a hunting show on tv and they're in texas sitting over a road full of corn, do you assume that road is out in the middle of no where? most people do.... reality is it could be 200 ft from a house in the backyard.




If you video it and there is a possibility for criticism, the critics will come.  

If you buy the ticket, you take the ride, good or bad.

Drew


----------



## Ben Athens

They really should finish what they started.

Ben


----------



## cnowery13

Somebody help me here - I don't want to read through 18 pages of comments to see what happened - the beginning link said a 10 part series.  Did they shut it down early?


----------



## 01Foreman400

cnowery13 said:


> Somebody help me here - I don't want to read through 18 pages of comments to see what happened - the beginning link said a 10 part series.  Did they shut it down early?



No answer about what happened/happening.


----------



## JayBird1969

I must have missed the last couple of episodes!?!?


----------



## Longbranch Assassin

SEEK ONE are MIA!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter922

Longbranch Assassin said:


> SEEK ONE are MIA!!!!!!!



Good, hope it stays that way..


----------



## XJfire75

Was a cool series but definitely odd they never finished the full episodes. Especially after being sponsored


----------



## Rockdale Buck

We ever gonna get the charlie hunt?


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

I think they are under investigation


----------



## Ben Athens

Has anyone checked with the DNR or with Mossy Oak ?


----------



## JayBird1969

Charlie must have died of old age


----------



## Tmpr111

Well my 7r old has realized Ole' Charlie aint coming back for apples again this year.  Not sure why the actual kill video was never published......


----------



## deast1988

Dang it son, how much corn it take to grow one that big in the city?


----------



## Longbranch Assassin

New one up on YouTube Suburban bowhunter coming this fall back by popular demand!!!!


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

Well another on has hit the dirt on the Seek One FB page. Guy puts a tape on it and it isn't even field dressed ......


----------



## transfixer

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> Well another on has hit the dirt on the Seek One FB page. Guy puts a tape on it and it isn't even field dressed ......



Typical ,,,   they aren't after the meat anyway,  doubt they even know how to field dress one ....


----------



## XJfire75

That’s the stone cold killed Jaxmax on here that holds the Ga archery state record. I’m sure they did everything by the book and still enjoyed the meat as well as the beautiful rack on that beast. Luckily he doesn’t need yalls permission to kill giants every year like he does.


----------



## ssramage

I had not heard of this series. I went through and watched the entire thing this morning. Pretty cool! I hope they keep making the videos.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

Yeah I bet he "enjoyed the meat"


----------



## XJfire75

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> Yeah I bet he "enjoyed the meat"



Why don’t you ask him instead of speculating? His post is in the bowhunting section. It takes just a few minutes to tough score a deer. Mighta been waiting on his buddy to get the truck...who knows.


----------



## jaymax

XJfire75 said:


> Why don’t you ask him instead of speculating? His post is in the bowhunting section. It takes just a few minutes to tough score a deer. Mighta been waiting on his buddy to get the truck...who knows.



Yeah man! Just got through eating some of that buck a few min ago in my wife's famous deer dip and tortillas! Somebody's always got to say something. I've skinned, gutted, cut up, and processed more meat than the majority of people on this forum put together. I can run circles around most! And you are right, took all of 5 min to score my deer...lol..just saw some footage today that Drew has put together from the hunt! Gonna be good as usual and hope you guys enjoy!! Thanks XJ Fire75!!


----------



## miller

jaymax said:


> Yeah man! Just got through eating some of that buck a few min ago in my wife's famous deer dip and tortillas! Somebody's always got to say something. I've skinned, gutted, cut up, and processed more meat than the majority of people on this forum put together. I can run circles around most! And you are right, took all of 5 min to score my deer...lol..just saw some footage today that Drew has put together from the hunt! Gonna be good as usual and hope you guys enjoy!! Thanks XJ Fire75!!


I wish there was a like button on here! #LIKED


----------



## philtuts

jaymax said:


> Yeah man! Just got through eating some of that buck a few min ago in my wife's famous deer dip and tortillas! Somebody's always got to say something. I've skinned, gutted, cut up, and processed more meat than the majority of people on this forum put together. I can run circles around most! And you are right, took all of 5 min to score my deer...lol..just saw some footage today that Drew has put together from the hunt! Gonna be good as usual and hope you guys enjoy!! Thanks XJ Fire75!!



Way to go Jaymax! You take a nice one every year. Nice work. Can't wait to see the video! Congratulations brother.


----------



## Shep23

Awesome deer


----------



## Tmpr111

jaymax said:


> I've skinned, gutted, cut up, and processed more meat than the majority of people on this forum put together. I can run circles around most! And you are right, took all of 5 min to score my deer...lol..just saw some footage today that Drew has put together from the hunt! Gonna be good as usual and hope you guys enjoy!! Thanks XJ Fire75!!



Look out now, there's some Injuns on this forum that might give you a (faster) run for your money than you think.  A few may just remain to stay a bit humble about it, and feed the family, rather than expose the tape. 

Speaking of footage, any idea when they may post Old man Charlie's footage?  The family will most certainly want to see that - he was Legend around here.


----------



## Full Draw McGraw

> Speaking of footage, any idea when they may post Old man Charlie's footage? The family will most certainly want to see that - he was Legend around here.


They're probably still trying to figure out how to edit the footage so you can't tell they shot the deer off someone's back porch or the middle of a cul-de-sac or something.


----------



## dixiecutter

jaymax said:


> Yeah man! Just got through eating some of that buck a few min ago in my wife's famous deer dip and tortillas! Somebody's always got to say something. I've skinned, gutted, cut up, and processed more meat than the majority of people on this forum put together. I can run circles around most! And you are right, took all of 5 min to score my deer...lol..just saw some footage today that Drew has put together from the hunt! Gonna be good as usual and hope you guys enjoy!! Thanks XJ Fire75!!



no. you haven't,


----------



## jaymax

dixiecutter said:


> no. you haven't,



Glad you know me so well...its a figure of speech. I'm sure plenty guys here can handle their own. Just saying I have tons of experience in the area. Don't mean to ruffle feathers


----------



## trentb

cant wait to see the episode Jay.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to Lee.  Looking forward to viewing the hunt video. See web link for hunt story details. 



http://www.gon.com/truck-buck-entries/271320




> Points: 8 (4L, 4R)
> 
> County: Fulton
> 
> Zone: North
> 
> Week: 9
> 
> Season: 2017-2018


----------



## Core Lokt

That is a big 8!


----------



## brownhounds

brute


----------



## brownhounds

jaymax said:


> Yeah man! Just got through eating some of that buck a few min ago in my wife's famous deer dip and tortillas! Somebody's always got to say something. I've skinned, gutted, cut up, and processed more meat than the majority of people on this forum put together. I can run circles around most! And you are right, took all of 5 min to score my deer...lol..just saw some footage today that Drew has put together from the hunt! Gonna be good as usual and hope you guys enjoy!! Thanks XJ Fire75!![/QUOT
> 
> wow.


----------



## GAGE

Dude is on the Nomad Instagram page, and that is a monster 8!


----------



## deerbuster

Drew killed a giant just a few days ago as well.


----------



## Tmpr111

Oh man, I was wondering when these deer would be posted here.  They are big deer, yes..................


----------



## JayBird1969




----------



## bobocat




----------



## Rockdale Buck

New Video on Youtube of the JayMax Buck. Good watch, great story


----------



## Tmpr111

I watched it, that was a tight spot.  That dog was lucky to not have gotten the Rage himself


----------



## deerbuster

Drew’s buck. I’m sure someone else has more pictures, maybe Jay can share a few more


----------



## lx708

Seems like "catching fish in a barrel...nice deer indeed, but do you guys really think these deer are harder to hunt than non urban deer most others hunt..


----------



## antharper

lx708 said:


> Seems like "catching fish in a barrel...nice deer indeed, but do you guys really think these deer are harder to hunt than non urban deer most others hunt..



IM sure they aren’t , but I’m in the process of finding out , congrats to the hunters either way !


----------



## Tmpr111

lx708 said:


> Seems like "catching fish in a barrel...nice deer indeed, but do you guys really think these deer are harder to hunt than non urban deer most others hunt..



No, they're not, it's not even remotely close IMO.  But it's FUN I'm sure and I'll watch these videos too.  The ONLY part that's tough for me is them counting in the record books.  But they're not in pens or high fences, so you can't argue it. Honestly, as far as how these act over in the Sandy Springs and Dunwoody area at my in-laws, I'd say it's comparable to the squirrels in that you're not going to catch them but as long as you don't bother them they'll hang around and let you watch em.  It's that way here near us in Cobb too. There are a handful of 4-6 yr old bucks that easily compare to these in the series.  Most folks love em and have names for them too.

Speaking of these deersies, this was earlier today...  Dogs were outside when he came running through chasing a doe, neither even flinched at the dogs with them running and barking.


----------



## trentb

dixiecutter said:


> no. you haven't,


yep  he has. lol


----------



## Permitchaser

Where is #3 or what channel is it on. Very interesting


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

deerbuster said:


> Drew’s buck. I’m sure someone else has more pictures, maybe Jay can share a few more



Congrats to Drew on another heckuva whitetail from their crew. 

Thanks for the update & photo.  Here's a couple more photos & details from their Seek One Productions facebook page below. 





> Yesterday at 10:56am
> 
> Another one bites the dust!!! Drew laid the smackdown on this 7x7 we call Stubs. Three years of learning this deers patterns of where he liked to be paid off. He was a perfect 6x6 last year with longer tines and we believe he may have been the typical record with a bow. Green scored him at 175 5/8. Congrats Drew!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rockdale Buck said:


> New Video on Youtube of the JayMax Buck. Good watch, great story



Thanks for the good news. 

Congrats again Jaymax on a rocking mighty good stud of a bow whitetail. 

Great job on the video Drew.





> Suburban Bowhunter: Episode 1 | Tops
> 
> Seek One Productions
> 
> Published on Nov 8, 2017
> 
> In this episode of Suburban Bowhunter, the Georgia state record holder Jay Maxwell makes his debut on camera. Jay has been hunting a deer he named Tops for several years, and is finally able to put a close to the story two weeks into the 2017 season...well at least he thought.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

It would be so nerve racking hunting in those conditions. Always be looking for the next confrontation.


----------



## stonecreek

Great deer. Congrats!! Videos are top notch. Richard


----------



## bobocat

Always wondered how these same guys killed big bucks every year. Hard work pays off


----------



## Mexican Squealer

shooting pets.


----------



## dixiecutter

Mexican Squealer said:


> shooting pets.



agreed


----------



## Throwback

I can't believe ive missed all this drama until now. This is better than the sports forum.


----------



## bobocat

Mexican Squealer said:


> shooting pets.



But they said it was hard work. lol


----------



## wks41

bobocat said:


> But they said it was hard work. lol



It looks like theses guys put their time in.  They do things legally and shoot some big deer.  How many guy join a hunting club, do only their two work days, then shot a buck in a club stand in a club plot.  Does that seem like a ton of work?  It sucks that this sport has turned into a bunch of grown men trying to make themselves out to be better or more ethical than others. I have no affiliation with these guys at all.

To all those that need to make fun of these guys for killing some real big deer please inform everyone how your better than they are and how much better of a hunter you are.  I'd love to know?


----------



## GADawg08

I'm not gonna bash these guys because if I lived in the suburbs of Atlanta and surrounding area, I'd be doing the same thing. They're just playing the cards they were dealt.


----------



## bobocat

wks41 said:


> It looks like theses guys put their time in.  They do things legally and shoot some big deer.  How many guy join a hunting club, do only their two work days, then shot a buck in a club stand in a club plot.  Does that seem like a ton of work?  It sucks that this sport has turned into a bunch of grown men trying to make themselves out to be better or more ethical than others. I have no affiliation with these guys at all.
> 
> To all those that need to make fun of these guys for killing some real big deer please inform everyone how your better than they are and how much better of a hunter you are.  I'd love to know?




I don't have a problem shooting pet deer. Just don't act like it is hard. I live in Forsyth county and see nice bucks on a weekly basis in my neighborhood and have even killed some but hard hunting it's not. I have had them walk through with me practicing.


----------



## wks41

I get what your saying.  So you could kill a 150 class deer every year in your yard?  That's the thing I'm not seeing theses guys shoot spikes.  They are killing huge deer.  160 class deer aren't walking around every neighborhood.  It's obvious these guys do their homework and put the time in.  I understand it's not everyone's cup of tea but these guys kill big deer legally.  Good for them!!!!!


I'm also a little confused on the "pet" deer thing.  Do you own deer or keep deer in pin in your yard?


----------



## Mexican Squealer

wks41 said:


> It looks like theses guys put their time in.  They do things legally and shoot some big deer.  How many guy join a hunting club, do only their two work days, then shot a buck in a club stand in a club plot.  Does that seem like a ton of work?  It sucks that this sport has turned into a bunch of grown men trying to make themselves out to be better or more ethical than others. I have no affiliation with these guys at all.
> 
> To all those that need to make fun of these guys for killing some real big deer please inform everyone how your better than they are and how much better of a hunter you are.  I'd love to know?



Not comparing them as a hunter, I have been around plenty of tame deer and never had the desire to kill them. Just an observation, sport.


----------



## gawesw

just a comment..I too hunt suburban deer.  Yes...you see them in the neighborhood and normal activity doesn't bother them.  Hang a stand in their woods...they have a much different reaction.  Just saying...it ain't always as easy as I thought it would be.


----------



## wks41

^^^exactly people act like shooting a 160 inch deer is super easy to do in the suburbs. I know a lot of guys tha hunt Metro Atl and none shoot deer this big.


----------



## dixiecutter

wks41 said:


> ^^^exactly people act like shooting a 160 inch deer is super easy to do in the suburbs. I know a lot of guys tha hunt Metro Atl and none shoot deer this big.



what was the score on that nice one they killed last year, that left a perfectly good forrest to eat dirt and dead magnolia leaves in that mans driveway?


----------



## kbuck1

dixiecutter said:


> what was the score on that nice one they killed last year, that left a perfectly good forrest to eat dirt and dead magnolia leaves in that mans driveway?


160's


----------



## dixiecutter

kbuck1 said:


> 160's



it was a good one. They've found the biggest deer in the southeast. Very little doubt about that


----------



## Jonboater

Kinda odd thy didn't show the homeowners talking with them! If your going to keep it real then why the film it all.


----------



## LEGHORN

Jonboater said:


> Kinda odd thy didn't show the homeowners talking with them! If your going to keep it real then why the film it all.



Uh, you won’t see that. It’s all about the verbal permission or “perceived” permission. It’s not about finding land to hunt, it’s about finding a deer to hunt; then you figure out how to hunt that deer, WHATEVER that takes.


----------



## kbuck1

I was confused by the part where they said that was their last sit on that stand because the lady's boyfriend hates hunters. But its not even the lady's land. Does that mean they were hunting land that belongs to whomever but this lady was letting them come in from her property and now she's not???  How can someone who doesn't own the property stop you from hunting if you have permission??

Nice video and buck by the way


----------



## LEGHORN

We’ll never know, but it doesn’t matter now cause that deer is dead. No problem with getting out now. On to the next 160 incher.


----------



## kmaxwell3

So is Jays deer hunt on YouTube yet? I can't find it. Thanks


----------



## whitedog

Congratulations Jaymax, great buck and video


----------



## kbuck1

kmaxwell3 said:


> So is Jays deer hunt on YouTube yet? I can't find it. Thanks



Its posted on the previous page


----------



## transfixer

These guys kill some trophy class bucks, no one will argue that,  and yes it takes putting in some time to do that, even if they are living behind subdivisions, or office complexes. 

    These guys are part of the "youtube" generation of hunters,  where its about nothing but  " how many inches"  and how it will score after it dries in.   

   I personally think they are missing out on what deer hunting is about to most of us older generation guys,   for us deer hunting was about looking forward to heading to deer camp on Friday night,  hanging out around the campfire with our fathers and friends in the club, sleeping in a tent in 20 or 30degree weather with only a sleeping bag,  getting up 2hrs before daylight and starting the fire and making coffee,  standing around discussing where everyone was hunting that morning before heading to the stand.   And cooking breakfast in camp as everyone returned mid-morning. 

   Enjoying being in the outdoors on a cold crisp morning, even if you didn't see a single deer.   Or watching a young fawn meandering around your stand for a half hour and it not know you were even there .   For me and others in my generation,  putting a buck on the ground was only part of the experience, 

     For this younger " youtube ,  look at me " generation,   it seems its only about  " nailing one, or smoking one "  and  how many inches it will measure,    I personally think they are missing out,   and don't even realize it.    I measure my success by the pleasure I get from spending as many days in the woods as I can,  waking up to the peacefulness of not hearing any cars, or city noises as I'm getting ready to head to the stand.   I don't judge my success by how many likes I get , or how many people think I'm a trophy whitetail expert. 

   To each his own,  and congrats to the guys who harvested those bucks,   they are definitely trophy class


----------



## mark-7mag

We all have our own reasons for hunting. At least they're taking mature deer and not just trying to fill tags.


----------



## jmac7469

I need a different neighborhood to hunt pets deer in


----------



## jaymax

lx708 said:


> Seems like "catching fish in a barrel...nice deer indeed, but do you guys really think these deer are harder to hunt than non urban deer most others hunt..


Takes tons of hours, days, and years sometimes to get one shooter on the gound. Countless numbers of cam pics, many different sets hung, and lots of time involved. My gas bill gets ridiculous this time of year. Bottom line..You got to hunt where big deer live to kill big deer


----------



## jaymax

Tmpr111 said:


> No, they're not, it's not even remotely close IMO.  But it's FUN I'm sure and I'll watch these videos too.  The ONLY part that's tough for me is them counting in the record books.  But they're not in pens or high fences, so you can't argue it. Honestly, as far as how these act over in the Sandy Springs and Dunwoody area at my in-laws, I'd say it's comparable to the squirrels in that you're not going to catch them but as long as you don't bother them they'll hang around and let you watch em.  It's that way here near us in Cobb too. There are a handful of 4-6 yr old bucks that easily compare to these in the series.  Most folks love em and have names for them too.
> 
> Speaking of these deersies, this was earlier today...  Dogs were outside when he came running through chasing a doe, neither even flinched at the dogs with them running and barking.




Its not for everyone but certainly not as easy as people think unless you have that house with the pets but we never get those because obviously those people would kill us. These deer are much smarter than you think. Just because he strolled by today doesn't mean he does it every day. Also bucks are completely unpredictable during the rut and will go just about anywhere and do anything as we all know. They are just as lost in the suburbs as they are in the country, just more visible


----------



## jaymax

bobocat said:


> But they said it was hard work. lol



I don't see what's so funny. I don't know anyone in the state that works harder than Lee and Drew at finding these deer and the time that they spend on them is unreal. If it was so easy and why haven't we already tagged out? I sat 57 mornings last year to kill one Buck that went 133" while balancing it out with coaching football my wife my kids and a full-time job and running my own business


----------



## jaymax

wks41 said:


> It looks like theses guys put their time in.  They do things legally and shoot some big deer.  How many guy join a hunting club, do only their two work days, then shot a buck in a club stand in a club plot.  Does that seem like a ton of work?  It sucks that this sport has turned into a bunch of grown men trying to make themselves out to be better or more ethical than others. I have no affiliation with these guys at all.
> 
> To all those that need to make fun of these guys for killing some real big deer please inform everyone how your better than they are and how much better of a hunter you are.  I'd love to know?



Thank you


----------



## jaymax

bobocat said:


> I don't have a problem shooting pet deer. Just don't act like it is hard. I live in Forsyth county and see nice bucks on a weekly basis in my neighborhood and have even killed some but hard hunting it's not. I have had them walk through with me practicing.


 
Its still not easy. You live there. You see it everyday. I live an hour from there. Like I said before, I sat 57 mornings last year to kill 1 buck that went 133 and my second buck was on a wma with my bow, 16" 8pt maybe 100 inches.  That's a lot of time spent. You're lucky to have the spot that you do. I can agree its not hard to kill (a) deer up there, its hard to kill a deer that is over 5 years old up there


----------



## jaymax

wks41 said:


> I get what your saying.  So you could kill a 150 class deer every year in your yard?  That's the thing I'm not seeing theses guys shoot spikes.  They are killing huge deer.  160 class deer aren't walking around every neighborhood.  It's obvious these guys do their homework and put the time in.  I understand it's not everyone's cup of tea but these guys kill big deer legally.  Good for them!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm also a little confused on the "pet" deer thing.  Do you own deer or keep deer in pin in your yard?




Exactly, thank you


----------



## jaymax

Jonboater said:


> Kinda odd thy didn't show the homeowners talking with them! If your going to keep it real then why the film it all.



Tons of footage and different angles we could take but don't want to make it to long. So usually just put in most of the good stuff


----------



## jaymax

kbuck1 said:


> I was confused by the part where they said that was their last sit on that stand because the lady's boyfriend hates hunters. But its not even the lady's land. Does that mean they were hunting land that belongs to whomever but this lady was letting them come in from her property and now she's not???  How can someone who doesn't own the property stop you from hunting if you have permission??
> 
> Nice video and buck by the way



I had written permission from the property my stand was on. Iv had that spot for 3 years. Also had permission from homeowners on both sides including the lady ( new homeowner). She was single until a few weeks before that hunt. She apparently didn't let her new boyfriend know she allowed hunters on her property. So when he saw me walking down out of the woods with camo and a bow, he freaked out because he hates hunters. Very short convincing his new girlfriend to stop it which in turn killed my spot next door because I need all 3 lots to make it work based on deer recovery and shot opportunity...lucky last sit

Btw, the entire block of woods y'all see there is now gone. 30 acres turned into another subdivision


----------



## jaymax

transfixer said:


> These guys kill some trophy class bucks, no one will argue that,  and yes it takes putting in some time to do that, even if they are living behind subdivisions, or office complexes.
> 
> These guys are part of the "youtube" generation of hunters,  where its about nothing but  " how many inches"  and how it will score after it dries in.
> 
> I personally think they are missing out on what deer hunting is about to most of us older generation guys,   for us deer hunting was about looking forward to heading to deer camp on Friday night,  hanging out around the campfire with our fathers and friends in the club, sleeping in a tent in 20 or 30degree weather with only a sleeping bag,  getting up 2hrs before daylight and starting the fire and making coffee,  standing around discussing where everyone was hunting that morning before heading to the stand.   And cooking breakfast in camp as everyone returned mid-morning.
> 
> Enjoying being in the outdoors on a cold crisp morning, even if you didn't see a single deer.   Or watching a young fawn meandering around your stand for a half hour and it not know you were even there .   For me and others in my generation,  putting a buck on the ground was only part of the experience,
> 
> For this younger " youtube ,  look at me " generation,   it seems its only about  " nailing one, or smoking one "  and  how many inches it will measure,    I personally think they are missing out,   and don't even realize it.    I measure my success by the pleasure I get from spending as many days in the woods as I can,  waking up to the peacefulness of not hearing any cars, or city noises as I'm getting ready to head to the stand.   I don't judge my success by how many likes I get , or how many people think I'm a trophy whitetail expert.
> 
> To each his own,  and congrats to the guys who harvested those bucks,   they are definitely trophy class



I agree to a certain extent. But i was born in 79 which means I'm still young but I grew up in camp near my hometown in Mc Duffie co. I never missed a weekend at deer camp. Killed my first at 7 years old and stuck my first at 12. Basically hooked on it all at 3. Been there done that and still take my kids there now ( raising them right). I just choose to chase bigger bucks where more of them live especially since I work in those areas daily. I still enjoy my peace and quiet enough


----------



## jaymax

mark-7mag said:


> We all have our own reasons for hunting. At least they're taking mature deer and not just trying to fill tags.



We pass soooo many bucks...


----------



## jaymax

I apologize for not responding to everyone! Wife gets mad when I'm on my phone so much at home. We really appreciate the support from most of you and realize its not for everyone. Lee and Drew work their tales off doing what they love.  We dot our I's and cross our T's making sure everything we do is perfectly legal.  I don't get on here to much due to years of bashing and ridiculous accusations but like to drop in once and a while. Social media can be the devil sometimes and I'm leaning to deal with it. I wish you all the best this year and hope we can send more footage soon.
Thanks again everyone,
Jay


----------



## BigPimpin

If I lived up there I would be trying to do what all these guys are doing.  I've enjoyed seeing these monster bucks in GON over the years and have always wondered how they were doing it.  Im bout tired these South Georgia nocturnal bucks working me over down here.  Y'all let me know when I can come up and have y'all put me on a big city buck.  I ain't above it.  I'll sling an arrow in a driveway, back yard, golf course or a parking deck.  Don't matter to me.  I'm having a tough season and need a BBD to take some of this pressure off.  Haters gonna hate.


----------



## kmaxwell3

jaymax said:


> I apologize for not responding to everyone! Wife gets mad when I'm on my phone so much at home. We really appreciate the support from most of you and realize its not for everyone. Lee and Drew work their tales off doing what they love.  We dot our I's and cross our T's making sure everything we do is perfectly legal.  I don't get on here to much due to years of bashing and ridiculous accusations but like to drop in once and a while. Social media can be the devil sometimes and I'm leaning to deal with it. I wish you all the best this year and hope we can send more footage soon.
> Thanks again everyone,
> Jay


 I hunt urban areas also. Not as easy as people think. The deer are fine as long as you stay out of there areas. Get in the woods with them and they go back to the survival instincts soon as they know your there. Jay I like what you guys are doing. Where I hunt the deer do not get that big. Haters going to hate


----------



## brownceluse

If it legal then there's nothing anyone can do or say. Some of the footage I thought was in poor taste like shooting off the driveway or back etc or whatever it was. But it's perfectly legal so that's just my opinion. Maybe can some footage and do a little more editing like the other shows and no one can say a word. They would have to be truly butt hurt if they say anything then. I've shot several suburban bucks on family land in Roswell and other parts of North Fulton. It's awesome hunting.


----------



## dixiecutter

jaymax said:


> I apologize for not responding to everyone! Wife gets mad when I'm on my phone so much at home. We really appreciate the support from most of you and realize its not for everyone. Lee and Drew work their tales off doing what they love.  We dot our I's and cross our T's making sure everything we do is perfectly legal.  I don't get on here to much due to years of bashing and ridiculous accusations but like to drop in once and a while. Social media can be the devil sometimes and I'm leaning to deal with it. I wish you all the best this year and hope we can send more footage soon.
> Thanks again everyone,
> Jay



seems like if it weren't for social media you guys wouldn't even be hunting. Good luck winning the contest I reckon. Shoot yard deer and swarm the internet with it, don't be surprised people tell you exactly what they think.

They are awesome bucks though. Congrats.


----------



## deast1988

I like it, no knocks from me. I've hunted a few yards in the past. It's same game, just a smaller complicated chess board. Deer are adaptive, if you complaining on success you ain't giving it the required effort. Deer live in the city, Ga DNR recognizes this by extended Archery zones an longer seasons. Folks come on here ready to be keyboard heros An say it's wrong. But I've yet to see anything currently lead to criminal offenses. Folks wanna bring up the past. But Its currently present an future. Folks say they pet deer. I'd like to see someone walk up An pet a one in Fulton/Rockdale/DeKalb. My point is they might be in the city, they might be in yard. But we moved in on them. Y'all roast the city hunters. But I don't see many folks who putting up 140+class bucks year after year with Archery equipment but these guys. If it was easy I'd imagine everybody would be doing it. My thoughts are I don't see anyone on here but a few that do it. Then 20pages of folks just bashing success. Lols


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

dixiecutter said:


> seems like if it weren't for social media you guys wouldn't even be hunting. Good luck winning the contest I reckon. Shoot yard deer and swarm the internet with it, don't be surprised people tell you exactly what they think.
> 
> They are awesome bucks though. Congrats.



Dixiecutter

We should just call you Mr whitetail. You have so much knowledge. I'd like to see pics of your success. Please post!


----------



## dixiecutter

shooterinthefeild3 said:


> Dixiecutter
> 
> We should just call you Mr whitetail. You have so much knowledge. I'd like to see pics of your success. Please post!



Mr. Whitetail? Thanks for visiting Mr. Feilds. And remember: "I" before "E" except after "C". 

And for the 3rd time...congratulations to the seek one boys, those are the biggest bucks in GA. If y'all do it without seeking fame, like the other million deerhunters, nobody will give you any flack.


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

dixiecutter said:


> Mr. Whitetail? Thanks for visiting Mr. Feilds. And remember: "I" before "E" except after "C".
> 
> And for the 3rd time...congratulations to the seek one boys, those are the biggest bucks in GA. If y'all do it without seeking fame, like the other million deerhunters, nobody will give you any flack.



Oh now we are grammar teacher too? In fact I know the user name isn't spelled right. We all seek your approval no doubt.


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

dixiecutter said:


> Mr. Whitetail? Thanks for visiting Mr. Feilds. And remember: "I" before "E" except after "C".
> 
> And for the 3rd time...congratulations to the seek one boys, those are the biggest bucks in GA. If y'all do it without seeking fame, like the other million deerhunters, nobody will give you any flack.



Who says they are seeking fAme?


----------



## dixiecutter

good for you feilds


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

dixiecutter said:


> good for you feilds



How many deer over 140 have you killed in your hunting career?


----------



## dixiecutter

Zero. Am I disqualified? BTW, My property doesn't have a 140. If it did- I could kill it faster than you. Hurry up and get your last word in.


----------



## mcagle

Let me start by saying I have never hunted suburban deer because of one reason, I have never had the opportunity. These deer that they are killing are trophies, and the fact that they have found a way to do that close to home is a major accomplishment.  There are many of us that travel out of state year after year and often come home empty handed and short of funds just trying to harvest such animals.  I have known Jay for many years and have seen him harvest mature deer year after year.  He may not be as old as some of you guys, but I'm willing to bet he has put more time in than most of the people on this forum.  I'm not sure why people continue to bash others on their accomplishments and I'm sure I never will figure that out. Congratulations on your success Jay!


----------



## Nicodemus

Bashing of legal kills and catches.

The bashing of legal kills, whether it be deer, any other big or small game, will not be tolerated. A trophy is in the eyes of the beholder. Posts that harass or belittle anyone and the animal, fish, or bird, and also the legal method of any game taken will be removed and the member will be dealt with accordingly. If you can`t say something nice, it`s best to be silent and move on. This rule will be strictly enforced.


----------



## meandmydog

I really understand what it means to sit for hours and many days in city deer stand, letting every young buck walk.  Hoping that anyone that has been granted the rare chance to hunt city deer will let the young bucks walk. It will really benefit us all.


----------



## meandmydog

Yes A trophy is in the eye of the shooter for sure.
Happy Hunting


----------



## bobocat

I apologize for offending anyone killing a legal deer on this thread. Happy hunting. God bless.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Apparently Lee might have just shot the state record. Saw a post on instagram


----------



## Throwback

Well post pics


----------



## yogi10

I've heard the same. Haven't seen any pics of it down yet. There's a trail cam video of the deer on seek one productions instagram.


----------



## brownhounds

The 8 pointer or another deer?


----------



## yogi10

Different deer. 8 pointer was a monster in its own right.


----------



## wks41

It looks like another dee and it's a monster


----------



## deerbuster

Another buck, supposedly close to 9 years old. I’ve only seen trail cam pictures, no dead pictures yet


----------



## lx708

They do not post pictures immediately...its part of their game to try and keep people in suspense.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

They just posted this on Instagram. This is the deer


----------



## deerbuster

Gross 200” and possible net in the 170s


----------



## mark-7mag

Good lawd ! Wonder what county?


----------



## brownhounds

Got a mighty.


----------



## brownhounds

What is the score on the maxwell state record


----------



## Mexican Squealer

mark-7mag said:


> Good lawd ! Wonder what county?



Gonna bet Fulton county neighborhood


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

I sure wouldn't want this much publicity.


----------



## Bubba_1122

shooterinthefeild3 said:


> I sure wouldn't want this much publicity.


Me either....but I'd dang sure like a chance to shoot a deer like that...


----------



## dixiecutter

Has to be a record


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rockdale Buck said:


> They just posted this on Instagram. This is the deer





deerbuster said:


> Gross 200” and possible net in the 170s



Thanks for the updates. 



Congrats to Lee on another rocking heckuva bow whitetail this season. 

More photos & details from Seek One Productions facebook page below . . . 





> Seek One Productions
> 
> 4 hrs
> 
> A needle in one thousand haystacks....how many lifetimes does it take to find one? I don't know that answer, but I do know that Lee Ellis has now found and killed two in the last three years. First Charlie and now Zeus, the two biggest bucks we've ever seen from Georgia. What an epic journey this has been, and it is all captured on video! Gross green score 200 2/8" and pending Georgia archery typical record of 175 4/8". Congratulations Lee Ellis this is going to be a tough one to top!


----------



## brownhounds

Congratulations on a hoss. I am losing sleep on the size of these antlers.  I'd like to mimic their diet in Hancock.


----------



## deast1988

That picture the City Sticker Crew. Those fellas, get it done year after year. I'd be willing to bet the beast they kill all have a history with each hunter in that group.


----------



## Jonboater

Crazy Big! They don't grown them like that in Georgia every day. So glad to see it shot by a hunter and not online hit by a car. Congratulations.


----------



## Throwback

Apparently azaleas have high protein


----------



## Nicodemus

This thread has been cleaned up for the last time. If those of you with deleted posts continue this, your membership here will be revoked, along with anybody else who makes bashing comments.


----------



## hancock husler

I like what they do. They have capitalized on an opportunity I wish I had done a long time ago. I had some great spots in dekalb county in the early 2000. Most of it was family land that has since been sold off due to death and greed. Hard work and persistence pays off for anyone who endeavors in it. Congrats on a great deer again


----------



## KKrueger

Can Seek One do an episode on how to gain permission from landowners? I'm at 100% in seeking permission, but I have only asked 1 landowner.  I want to seek additional parcels but can't bring myself to knock on the door.  

This is a great feat that these guys seem to pull off time and time again.  Gaining permission in those zip codes is an art form.


----------



## XJfire75

Here’s an update. 

Suburban Bowhunter: Address to the Hunting Community

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As expected with any record class whitetail, there have been numerous rumors flying around about the deer named Zeus killed by Lee Ellis this past week. Because Zeus has garnered significant attention and will continue to do so, we feel it is important to address these rumors before they begin to define the story of this amazing animal. First, we would like to give a background on the hunt for Zeus to give context to these claims and the individuals Facebook post. 

Three years ago, Lee was sent a trail camera picture of Zeus and was told the deer was somewhere in Atlanta. Lee spent a year and a half chasing down leads, obtaining permission and running trail cameras in search of him. Finally, at the end of the 2016 season Lee found where his general area was and began hunting him late in the season. Zeus was only showing up once or twice a week, so Lee was unsuccessful after hunting for a month straight. After the season ended, Lee began the legwork of finding exactly where Zeus was hiding in the spring and summer months. He knocked on and requested permission from every home within three square miles that owned any significant amount of acreage where Zeus could hide. During this search Lee ran across multiple other hunters that were hunting Zeus and had been for years, but were so far unsuccessful. Lee also met a man who denied hunting permission but told him that he feeds corn in his backyard and there is a very large buck that he sees weekly on his property and the surrounding properties. Curious as to what deer it was, Lee continued to speak with the man and got confirmation that it was indeed Zeus. After meeting with the man several times over the summer Lee was able to see Zeus in person and take a few video clips. At this point, Lee had known about Zeus for years and had spent hundreds of hours locating and hunting him, and he knew that as soon as September rolled around Zeus would begin to break out of his summer range and roam back over towards the area he was hunting him the season prior. Lee continued to hunt Zeus and obtained permission on nine different properties within that three square-mile radius. He setup trail cameras on every single one of the properties, waiting for Zeus to reveal his pattern. As expected, starting in mid-September Zeus began popping up on Lee’s trail cameras, but never in daylight hours. It wasn’t until the peak of the rut and more than thirty hunts later that Zeus finally made a mistake in daylight. Lee killed Zeus over a mile away from where he was being fed in the summertime. There is so much more to the story that will be shared in the video, and even more that was impossible to capture on film. A tremendous amount of time and effort was put into this hunt and the filming of it, and Zeus was in every way a wild animal. He was over 170” for four years in an area with multiple hunters, and his rock-solid instincts kept him alive.
Now to the context of the phone call and the defaming Facebook post. At some point during the season, Lee found out that the man who was feeding Zeus was friends with another hunter, and that hunter had asked the man to put a trail camera in his backyard for him. That immediately raised red flags for us, so we began to monitor forums and social media for pictures of Zeus. Sure enough, at some point in October photos of Zeus popped up on a Georgia hunting Facebook page but then were quickly taken down. We knew at that point killing Zeus was going to cause jealousy and controversy, and besides ending the hunt the only thing we could do was call the individual as soon as Lee killed Zeus. So that’s what Lee did. Lee explained the situation and politely asked the other hunter to not mention anything to the man who had been feeding Zeus. During the phone call, the individual responded civilly, confirmed that Lee had nothing to worry about and stated that the deer are free to roam where they please. The individual also admitted that he had attempted to obtain hunting permission from his friend who was feeding Zeus but was turned down, then continued to try and gain access to a block of woods nearby. The conversation ended, and Lee felt that the individual handled it well. Twelve hours later, the individual posted a hateful rant on his personal Facebook page which then spread like wildfire.

In response to the claims that Zeus was bottle fed as a fawn, raised in a pen, and wore a collar; we suspect that these claims were fabricated out of jealousy and anger to defame Lee. The fact that the individual had also attempted to hunt Zeus proves that he was not simply standing up for his friend. At no point in Lee’s communications with the man did he ever say anything about bottle feeding, and the deer was certainly not raised in a pen and did not have a collar. In fact, the man only showed Lee photos and spoke of history with Zeus from the last 4 years, and Zeus is an 8-10 year old animal. The individual also made claims that Lee was baiting or hunting between two houses that were feeding. The individual has no idea where Lee killed Zeus and has clearly fabricated these claims to further defame Lee. Everything about the hunt was 100% legal, and that will be proven when Lee passes the polygraph test for Georgia Outdoor News Truck Buck Competition. It’s unfortunate that posts like this come from members of our hunting community, but we fully expected it and we appreciate those who are standing up for Lee and the Seek One team. What we have learned over the last decade is that drama and controversy will always be a part of suburban hunting, and that’s part of what makes it interesting and different. We do our best to avoid it, but when it comes up we embrace it for what it is and handle the situation as best we can. 

This situation with Zeus is not unique in suburban hunting. All bucks, suburban or not, have a summer hideout. These hideouts will have food, water, and bedding cover and the bucks won’t leave an area of about 5 acres all summer long while they grow out their antlers. Often times in the suburbs, these hideouts are in small acreages of woods where a homeowner is feeding corn. With such a high number of landowners along a deer’s range, there is a very high likelihood that one or multiple people feed corn and see the deer on a regular basis. These deer will let their guard down in the summer months on these properties where they have been fed for years and haven’t been hunted, but as soon as they leave that property at the start of hunting season they begin to act just like any other wild deer. 

It’s understood that hunting the suburbs is different than hunting in rural areas, there’s no doubt about it. The deer hide in small fingers and pockets of woods that run along creeks and flood plains between neighborhoods. These corridors connect to larger blocks of undeveloped woods in parks, golf courses, utility property, etc. The deer travel these corridors and roam a vast amount of land crossing busy roads like nothing is there. For the most part, the deer eat what any wild deer eats; acorns in the fall, grasses and forbs in Spring and Summer, and whatever they can forage in the Winter, which is often landscaping. In the wintertime, these suburban deer pile into neighborhoods at night to eat flowers, sod, bushes and whatever else is green in people’s yards. This gives them a false sense of tameness because so many people are seeing them close to houses and roads. Spring and summertime the bucks get in bachelor groups and hide in small acreages of woods, then when September rolls around these bucks split up and start roaming. In order to hunt these deer effectively we have to be very mobile and have the ability to obtain permission at the drop of a hat, and that is what makes suburban hunting so difficult and time consuming. We are not the only people that do this. Often times there are up to ten different people hunting the same deer, and they still make it through the season. They have adapted and learned to survive in their unique environment.

For those of you who hunt large tracts of land, think of it this way. Take your typical bucks range of about 1000 acres square and divide that into 500 two-acre tracts. Now distort those 500 tracts and string them out into fingers and creeks and river bottoms pinched between houses and buildings. Now the distance of that deer’s range has increased significantly but you only own one two-acre piece of his range. There are 499 other people that own and have hunting access to that deer’s range. If you sit back and hope the buck walks through your two-acre lot at the exact time you are hunting, then sure you might get lucky a time or two in your life. But in order to have a good chance at patterning a specific buck, you need to gain access to a handful of those other 499 properties in his range. That is not a simple or quick task. In order to obtain permission, you have to first figure out what properties to target using tax assessor maps. Then you have to drive around, sit in traffic, knock on doors after work hours and hope that homeowners are home. Say on your third attempt, the owner of your choice property does answer the door. Now you have to convince a complete stranger to let you shoot a deadly weapon in the yard where their kids and dogs play, at the animals they think are their pets because they see them running through the neighborhood at night. After about 100 attempts you’ll start to get a feel for the things you need to say and the body language you need to present in order to evoke confidence and trust from the stranger….and then you might get lucky and the wife who answered the door will say she needs to ask her husband who’s not home. Then she doesn’t get back to you and you have to sit in traffic again to go knock on the door three more times, and you finally talk to the husband and you land permission! You put out a trail camera and it sits for three weeks and you don’t get a single picture of the buck you’re hunting because he travels the other direction from the two acres you just worked so hard to get. Now you have to repeat these steps 15 more times to figure out the pattern on a buck until you get the right property to kill him on…oh yeah, and then the actual hunt starts. The buck has a route he travels and completes approximately once every week and a half, so you sit in the stand 30 consecutive hunts until you have your shot. You have to do all of this before the buck is hit by a car, killed by another hunter, or shot off of someone’s back porch with a spotlight. You put in the time and the effort and you are able to pull it off, but that was the last mature buck in that 1000 acre range. To be successful consistently, you now you have to go find a completely new area that has good genetics and doesn’t have hunting pressure. In order to find that new spot you must repeat all of the mentioned steps countless times. 

This is the time and effort that people don’t see when a picture of a giant suburban buck is posted on a forum or makes the cover of a magazine. Unfortunately, the hundreds and hundreds of hours it takes to hunt these deer and the drama we have to deal with on a daily basis is very difficult to capture on film and portray in a short video, but we are going to continue to try. This is our passion and we are going to continue to pursue it and share it with those willing to listen and watch. We hope that our videos are entertaining, informative, and have a positive influence on the hunting community. Thank you to those who support us.
God Bless!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats again Lee on your whitetail success.  Had a blast with your GON hunt story details at the web links below. 



http://www.gon.com/truck-buck-entries/279228 

Points: 14 (7L, 7R) 

County: Fulton 

Zone: North 

Week: 10	

Season: 2017-2018


AND



http://www.gon.com/news/fulton-county-buck-could-break-state-record 

Fulton County Buck Could Break State Record

NOVEMBER 20, 2017 



> chance to top the Georgia state record for the highest scoring typical-racked buck ever taken with a bow with this 14-point giant


----------



## KKrueger

That sixth paragraph is the part I think some folks don't understand.


----------



## JSnake

KKrueger said:


> That sixth paragraph is the part I think some folks don't understand.



Exactly. After getting worked up about a big deer in my neighborhood a couple years ago, that is precisely what I realized. The amount of time and work gaining permission to achieve decent odds of *LEGALLY* harvesting him wasn't worth it to me. 

Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## Blackston

I guess the polygraph at the truck buck will shut all the Alligator mouths.          Heck of a buck


----------



## Drew

***


----------



## PASSBOY

So when are we going to see this story on the Home Page of GON ? I want to know more about our new state record!


----------



## Long Cut

XJfire75 said:


> Here’s an update.
> those of you who hunt large tracts of land, think of it this way. Take your typical bucks range of about 1000 acres square and divide that into 500 two-acre tracts. Now distort those 500 tracts and string them out into fingers and creeks and river bottoms pinched between houses and buildings. Now the distance of that deer’s range has increased significantly but you only own one two-acre piece of his range. There are 499 other people that own and have hunting access to that deer’s range. If you sit back and hope the buck walks through your two-acre lot at the exact time you are hunting, then sure you might get lucky a time or two in your life. But in order to have a good chance at patterning a specific buck, you need to gain access to a handful of those other 499 properties in his range. That is not a simple or quick task. In order to obtain permission, you have to first figure out what properties to target using tax assessor maps. Then you have to drive around, sit in traffic, knock on doors after work hours and hope that homeowners are home. Say on your third attempt, the owner of your choice property does answer the door. Now you have to convince a complete stranger to let you shoot a deadly weapon in the yard where their kids and dogs play, at the animals they think are their pets because they see them running through the neighborhood at night. After about 100 attempts you’ll start to get a feel for the things you need to say and the body language you need to present in order to evoke confidence and trust from the stranger….and then you might get lucky and the wife who answered the door will say she needs to ask her husband who’s not home. Then she doesn’t get back to you and you have to sit in traffic again to go knock on the door three more times, and you finally talk to the husband and you land permission! You put out a trail camera and it sits for three weeks and you don’t get a single picture of the buck you’re hunting because he travels the other direction from the two acres you just worked so hard to get. Now you have to repeat these steps 15 more times to figure out the pattern on a buck until you get the right property to kill him on…oh yeah, and then the actual hunt starts. The buck has a route he travels and completes approximately once every week and a half, so you sit in the stand 30 consecutive hunts until you have your shot. You have to do all of this before the buck is hit by a car, killed by another hunter, or shot off of someone’s back porch with a spotlight. You put in the time and the effort and you are able to pull it off, but that was the last mature buck in that 1000 acre range. To be successful consistently, you now you have to go find a completely new area that has good genetics and doesn’t have hunting pressure. In order to find that new spot you must repeat all of the mentioned steps countless times.




SO... when you accomplish ALL of this and finally stick a deer, how do you legally retrieve it? I'd bet that wounded deer crosses at least one or two property lines.


----------



## kbuck1

Long Cut said:


> SO... when you accomplish ALL of this and finally stick a deer, how do you legally retrieve it? I'd bet that wounded deer crosses at least one or two property lines.



Most double lunged deer shot with today's broadheads never make it out of sight.  But i would assume that if they needed to they could just ask the landowner for permission to search for it. Most people would let someone search for a mortally wounded animal i would bet. Even if they didn't want you hunting their property.

There are plenty suburban hunters im sure and im sure some dandy bucks are being killed we dont hear about. But these guys are killing monsters. They certainly know how to find the big ones. That cant be argued. Im sure there is a lot of work involved in just  finding them.  And, they have to be passing 140 and 150 inch deer to kill these im sure.  Most would never be able to do that

Im still wanting to see the hunt for Charlie

Is Drew's buck this year not entered in the shootout? I didn't see it


----------



## mark-7mag

Tmpr111 said:


> ??? The GON link you posted for the " http://www.gon.com/news/fulton-count...k-state-record " was active earlier and now is not valid and has been removed. I didn't get to read it all but came back to finish it.  Will it be back up?



Interesting. I wonder why


----------



## kmaxwell3

When will the video of the hunt be posted on youtube?


----------



## brownhounds

Can't wait to see the video. Although I doubt the record will last long if the one I am hunting slips up. He towers "Zeus."  We call him "big tine."


----------



## Long Cut

kbuck1 said:


> Most double lunged deer shot with today's broadheads never make it out of sight.  But i would assume that if they needed to they could just ask the landowner for permission to search for it. Most people would let someone search for a mortally wounded animal i would bet. Even if they didn't want you hunting their property.
> 
> There are plenty suburban hunters im sure and im sure some dandy bucks are being killed we dont hear about. But these guys are killing monsters. They certainly know how to find the big ones. That cant be argued. Im sure there is a lot of work involved in just  finding them.  And, they have to be passing 140 and 150 inch deer to kill these im sure.  Most would never be able to do that
> 
> Im still wanting to see the hunt for Charlie
> 
> Is Drew's buck this year not entered in the shootout? I didn't see it



I agree the capabilities of the modern equipment are there... but a double lunged deer can still cover 200 yards very quickly. A liver hit deer can cover even more ground.... meaning asking permission for multiple properties, probably at night.


----------



## yelper43

Nice buck congratulations


----------



## brownhounds

Video?


----------



## trentb

any updates? cant wait to see the next episode..


----------



## Tmpr111

They posted this on another site.... Doesn't look like they'll ever post the kill of Charlie, after all this time.  Reasoning seems odd to me considering when he was "killed".  But this should put this old thread to rest and what a shame, IMO.  Several watched this deer for years here in the area.  Moving along............... 


"seek1productions@cline_towerdawg12 we should have both the Bane and Zeus episodes released by mid January. We do not currently have plans of releasing a Charlie episode because of sponsor conflicts."


----------



## brownhounds

But....I thought there was a video of the new state record?  That's the one I want to see.


----------



## Killdee

Any new info re this buck????


----------



## brownceluse

Maybe Lee will stop by again or J Max and the others and help straighten all of this out. I'm not picking a side but would love to see closure around this story. What a beast of a buck!!!! But if it was a PET then that changes everything for me and what this series is all about...... Sad if true but like I said there are two sides to every story.


----------



## deast1988

Fed deer are just that Fed. I for one, know no one owns a wild deer. Once it crosses property line it's fair chase to me your Facebook post I read including the profanitys came off as a scorned hunter. I don't care about the back story "he said she said."If it was killed legal which I'm sure it was do to fact of troubled Past with wardens. I hope they win the truck buck shoot out. I've been a member of this site for a good while not one single thread has had this amount of drama. One thing I know is folks come out the woodwork here to bash successful hunters. I saw Charlie got a personal invite off here to meet Lee, stand up guys haunted by the past. This site has rules on attacking folks An legal harvest. If an investigation has happened I haven't heard one single charge being pressed. The face book post was a personal attack questioning the morales of fellow hunters. I watch seekone I'm a fan, I hope they kill many more Giants for my YouTube watching pleasure. Funny how a thread about Charlie turned into a legal debate An some hurt feelings of local hunters about other deer that SeekOne crew has harvested legally.


----------



## Tmpr111

I can't speak for this newer deer, but Charlie being killed hurt more than some local hunter's feelings.  Kids waited for his return to the apple barrel like Lassie waiting on lil' Timmy after school.


----------



## bobocat

Not Lassie and lil Timmy.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## brownhounds

deast1988 said:


> Fed deer are just that Fed. I for one, know no one owns a wild deer. Once it crosses property line it's fair chase to me your Facebook post I read including the profanitys came off as a scorned hunter. I don't care about the back story "he said she said."If it was killed legal which I'm sure it was do to fact of troubled Past with wardens. I hope they win the truck buck shoot out. I've been a member of this site for a good while not one single thread has had this amount of drama. One thing I know is folks come out the woodwork here to bash successful hunters. I saw Charlie got a personal invite off here to meet Lee, stand up guys haunted by the past. This site has rules on attacking folks An legal harvest. If an investigation has happened I haven't heard one single charge being pressed. The face book post was a personal attack questioning the morales of fellow hunters. I watch seekone I'm a fan, I hope they kill many more Giants for my YouTube watching pleasure. Funny how a thread about Charlie turned into a legal debate An some hurt feelings of local hunters about other deer that SeekOne crew has harvested legally.



I just want to see the video. An earlier post said "Zeus" was on film.  Most people on this site are good folks. 
Of course this thread will have drama until the truth is revealed.  It's the new state record...... not just a nice buck. If you want to see more drama, go to the sports thread.  There's quite a bit of bashing going on over there, but once the game is over, the truth is revealed and the bashing stops.  Most people could care less about him killing suburban bucks. But this is a state record and we want the truth and the video.  Kind of like a new state championship football team. Congrats to them if they played fair with legitimate refs, players, and no steroids


----------



## brownceluse

brownhounds said:


> I just want to see the video. An earlier post said "Zeus" was on film.  Most people on this site are good folks.
> Of course this thread will have drama until the truth is revealed.  It's the new state record...... not just a nice buck. If you want to see more drama, go to the sports thread.  There's quite a bit of bashing going on over there, but once the game is over, the truth is revealed and the bashing stops.  Most people could care less about him killing suburban bucks. But this is a state record and we want the truth and the video.  Kind of like a new state championship football team. Congrats to them if they played fair with legitimate refs, players, and no steroids



Bingo!!!!!!!!!!!! Why not show it? It's the new state record for goodness sake! Clear the air! But they just come on here and tell us we're butt hurt etc. Was the deer a pet? Wow I have a bad feeling about this hole deal!


----------



## kbuck1

I would like to see the video of Charlie. The one he killed 2 yrs ago.  I personally dont believe they ever had intensions of showing it. For whatever reason.


----------



## ProAngler

I don’t t doubt these guys work as hard as anyone else trying to kill these deer. They definitely put up with s lot more hassle than I would ever be willing to to kill a big deer. I’m also glad to see the potential GA deer have to grow to Monsters. At the end of the day at least we got to see the animal. Most big bucks that get killed never get posted on the internet because everyone wants to try and discredit them to make themselves feel better about not killing big deer.


----------



## Tmpr111

The Mods should remove this thread like the many comments they've removed.  It has hair all over it and doesn't benefit the forum.


----------



## brownceluse

Tmpr111 said:


> The Mods should remove this thread like the many comments they've removed.  It has hair all over it and doesn't benefit the forum.



Out of curiosity why doesn’t this thread have benefit the forum? The folks this thread is about may have killed a new state record.


----------



## Tmpr111

brownceluse said:


> Out of curiosity why doesn’t this thread have benefit the forum? The folks this thread is about may have killed a new state record.



...."killed" is a great word. 

I just think if left up, it needs to be less moderated.  There's substance to some things that have been posted and removed - but those who posted could've been more respectful in their opinions too.  And like you mentioned, people would like to know the story.   Most record deer that are harvested (or "killed") you've heard the short details by now.  

As for it (or Charlie) being a pet-like or tamer deer, does it matter?  Apparently not, it was taken "legally".  But that's what a forum is for too, opinions and drama, although in moderated form here.  GON even posted a link on this "record" deer, and it's since been removed.  See the previous page.  There's just too much unknown with it all.  Not that it matters, but personally I know/knew the deer the OP was about and it's awfully discouraging that this is how we'll find and qualify records.  But it's "legal" so don't bash it or pass any judgment on either kill whatsoever.


----------



## brownhounds

Most people on here aren't bashing anybody. We would just like more info on the new state record. This is the Georgia outdoor news forum. And this is the biggest news of the year on the deer section. When will we see the video and hear the story?  The only drama created so far is the fact that we haven't heard the story or seen the video


----------



## Nitram4891

If you want to watch a good YouTube hunting channel check out "The Hunting Public".   Ethical hunts with knowledgeable hunters and some big whitetails as well on public land.


----------



## brownhounds

And....if you google the new Tennessee record/world record, you see videos and stories and such.  That is what we would like to see on our new State record. We want to see the proof of the best Georgia has to offer.


----------



## brownceluse

brownhounds said:


> And....if you google the new Tennessee record/world record, you see videos and stories and such.  That is what we would like to see on our new State record. We want to see the proof of the best Georgia has to offer.



That’s right! Instead of being called butthurt and jealous!


----------



## Buckshot

*Amen !!*



transfixer said:


> When I first found out about these videos I thought they were cool, very good professional camera work, great concept, but as I started watching them I became uncomfortable with some of their actions,  there is obvious trespassing going on, before they ask for permission, and while tracking a wounded deer, they few minutes about the guy trespassing should not have been included, given the one guys history, I'm not sure what the deal was with the corn in the backpack?, and the shot he took on the buck should not have been taken, the dramatics in the front yard at dark ? Ridiculous!  Doesn't make hunters look good at all, this series could have been done so much better than it is, both appear to be spoiled and immature, they aren't concerned with reducing the population in those areas, if they were they would show taking out some mature breeding age does, they are concerned only with killing a "record class buck" , even to the point of sitting up next to someone's house and shooting a buck while hiding behind bales of pinestraw,  that buck came that close to that house because he felt safe, he had done that hundreds of times before, because the buck had gotten conditioned to being behind that house. That's not hunting in my opinion.   I wish Mossy Oak and whoever else is funding this series would put a stop to it, or do it right.  I wish GON would have never used these guys stories, or put them in the magazine, but I suppose it sells copies ?
> 
> jmo


I wish I could give my opinion like you have and not have it removed!


----------



## Tmpr111

Buckshot said:


> I wish I could give my opinion like you have and not have it removed!



While I've personally not seen or read this FB story you've noted before, I think one could argue (or agree) that you've made some pretty reasonable or questionable posts here and elsewhere about your concerns on this topic --- especially considering your knowledge and/or visibility of it all (IF, and I say IF your position consists of facts and not just propaganda). 

BUT, when you post defaming or personal slanders on the others by way of their names etc, there's no chance it's remaining on this forum - nor should it. 

The bottom line though, is if the "kills were legal (and I say "kills"), it doesn't matter what you or anyone thinks of the ordeal or if the deer was pet-like or not.  Even though many based on common sense, would most likely agree they are in some regards.


----------



## Buckshot

When I posted the fb post it wasn't to defame or slander anyone. I did not know what or who seek one productions was or was about. I did not know who Lee Ellis was or any of the others that are a part of seek one. I am not one to go look for trouble or start any trouble. I had some photos of some deer on my sd card from when a friend borrowed a camera from me and returned it. Big deer , so I shared them on fb. Thought other people would like to see. Ellis contacts me and three days after conversation I post on fb what had happened. It wasn't until then that I learned of seek one and of his past. I wish that he wouldn't have even called and involved me in any of this. However I don't go spreading rumors , I have no need or want to. I don't like being called a liar or for people to put words in my mouth that I have not said. It seems that this forum is ok with the posting of seek one comments on the whole topic or members of seek one to post their opinions on here . These comments in my opinion defame me. Not that I'm worried about it just making a point. I understand that names probably shouldn't be used in the same sentence with certain words or phrases because of how someone could take them as being offensive or possibly defaming and if I have done anything like that on this forum I am sorry. Bottom line though, is if the kills were legal (and I say "kills" and i say "legal") , no matter what I or anyone else thinks of the ordeal or if the deer would come to the sound of corn being shook in a bucket or not that based on common sense many would most likely agree they should reevaluate what they are doing and go about their way of hunting another way. Legal or not act like you  have some morals. You will be more respected in the end. And the truth and admitting your wrongs go along way . Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## brownhounds

Bottom line...... if I killed the new state record and had it on video, y'all would've already seen it. I wouldn't care what anybody thought either. The prolonging makes me think something is fishy or the video is so embarrassing that they must edit it to make it look harder than it was.


----------



## antharper

Great article in the January issue of GON about Zeus !


----------



## brownhounds

I read the article. Congratulations on the deer and I will imagine it's the new state record. Going to be hard to top that one. I still want to see the video.


----------



## b rad2

good job lee miss u bro how u been we use to play ball together good buck u got. u finally learned what i was telling u bout them atl deer


----------



## BlackEagle2

Just watched the preview for Bane. 

This would be more enjoyable if they weren’t just seeking fame and popularity. It’s like a wee wee measuring contest with these guys. Jeez give me a break. 

Just hunt your deer, kill them and move on. No need to portray this fictional “extremely difficult” hunting to the public. 


Signed, 

An urban hunter.


----------



## Tmpr111

Just read the GON article myself.... interesting read.  The deer was no doubt taken legally, although that’s never been the argument.  I do think though one can clearly see the sensitivity now around this deer after reading that, and also understand how one could argue it’s comfort in the area he spent the better part of 10 years in.  It actually stated “we would often have to sneak around in the woods looking for Zeus as if we were hunting bc he would run off the moment he saw us step into those woods”... ha! 

Personally, I do not understand how folks could say someone was spreading rumors if the man who fed the deer all those years on his property’s sanctuary (as they called it) admitted himself to the author that he actually told people he hand-raised the deer to try and prevent folks from hunting him. 

Anyhoo, the story is out, I feel no differently after reading it myself.  Suburbia has its challenges with killing deer - and those being finding a big deer and obtaining permission... not so much with hunting the deer imo.  Till the next one.....


----------



## Ugahunter2013

I read the article and all i can do is shake my head. Something doesn’t smell right. The hunter seems pretty sneaky. I have no dog in the fight, but if he thinks killing a deer in someones backyard is as challenging as killing one in the middle of highly pressured big woods, he is needs to come back down to earth. I found this quote from the gon article pretty funny . “We actualy had to sneak around in the woods looking for Zeus as if we were hunting because he would run off the moment he saw us step in the woods.”  Gee you think?!


----------



## bany

What I’ve been thinking about on all of this is.......some fellas(hunters) have been letting some of these bucks walk for years for the enjoyment and hope for harvesting a monster deer. Seems somewhat afoul for someone to find a small opening and cherrypick the beast. 
I didn’t watch or follow most of the info on these guys so I have no opinion on the how and what’s of it all. I suppose if I had a booner in my area and suddenly had “company” after all these years I’d be none too pleased.
A couple years ago I did have a camera and corn show up by my stand. Let him know I wasn’t tickled and I guess he left or ?


----------



## LEGHORN

bany said:


> What I’ve been thinking about on all of this is.......some fellas(hunters) have been letting some of these bucks walk for years for the enjoyment and hope for harvesting a monster deer. Seems somewhat afoul for someone to find a small opening and cherrypick the beast.
> I didn’t watch or follow most of the info on these guys so I have no opinion on the how and what’s of it all. I suppose if I had a booner in my area and suddenly had “company” after all these years I’d be none too pleased.
> A couple years ago I did have a camera and corn show up by my stand. Let him know I wasn’t tickled and I guess he left or ?



You don't realize how accurate this statement you made is.  One could skip all 600+ posts in this thread and read that sentence and be caught up on the entire thing, no matter what deer we're talking about.  That's how it is hunting metro. You do not post trail pics of giant deer on GON, text photos, social media, etc or you will have company.  I have seen it happen first hand, from individuals mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Hold on a minute “the deer” doesn’t become yours until you kill it. I don’t care who all fed it for the past decade. We cannot control that.
Otherwise it is free to roam in front of anyone it chooses.
If you bought the deer then you never hunted for it.
They owe nobody any video that I know of.

As for the rest of this I’m on the fence so I’m currently keeping myself quiet and just waiting till I know more rather than cry over any spilled milk.
It’s not my place to judge anyone and until I hunt with the guys or meet more of them I couldn’t care much less.
I will say this though. Not all records are legit including some of the monsters from the 60’s so I only hunt against myself and no other. I stay happy that way and sometimes beat my record.
Hunting is only what you can make of it all by yourself.
Hunt on or you can quit if you don’t like it that somebody killed YOUR DEER.


----------



## brownhounds

Of course they don't owe anybody the video but they said it's on video so we want to see it.  That's all I'm saying.  The video would either shut everyone up or give us a good laugh.


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

This whole kill has gotten more media than the oj Simpson case. The man killed a deer legally. And people still can't seem to let it be.


----------



## fountain

I understand they want the publicity and are trying to get their name in the "industry", but the worst thing he could have done was to get in contact with the guys on face book and the guy that supposedly fed the deer.  
It would have gotten plenty of publicity without the confrontations there, and likely less negative that way


----------



## Drew

So if I am on hot fishing spot wearing the spawning crappie out and I and leave said spot for a moment to get more bait only to return seconds later and find a fella in my spot catching "my fish" in "my spot", am I entitled to be upset about this scenario or just regretful that I did not have my bait next me so I did not lose my spot?  We have always had had a name for this behavior which I will not post, but many of us have experienced it and are not in favor of this methodology.


----------



## Dustin

Drew said:


> So if I am on hot fishing spot wearing the spawning crappie out and I and leave said spot for a moment to get more bait only to return seconds later and find a fella in my spot catching "my fish" in "my spot", am I entitled to be upset about this scenario or just regretful that I did not have my bait next me so I did not lose my spot?  We have always had had a name for this behavior which I will not post, but many of us have experienced it and are not in favor of this methodology.



Regretful you didn't have more bait... how would anyone have known you were ever coming back?


----------



## Drew

*Correct*



Dustin said:


> Regretful you didn't have more bait... how would anyone have known you were ever coming back?



No one would know if I was coming back or not unless they knew my favorite way of fishing was actually not bank fishing for spawning crappie but that it is actually Trolling instead.


----------



## ScottA

I read Duncan Dobie's article in GON. While I respect Duncan as a hunter and have enjoyed his articles and books, after reading his article, I still have an uneasy feeling about the killing of this buck and how these guys hunt in general. I don't care what anyone says, a buck that lives in this suburban environment is used to the smells and sounds associated with houses, vehicles, and people. No matter which way the wind is blowing, the buck is going to smell scents associated with man; and therefore is easier to hunt than a buck in the wild. I see this in my own backyard. I am able to approach deer in my backyard and get pretty darn close before they bolt. Try that close on my lease or in any rural environment. I have also watched these guys' videos. There is something unsettling about seeing them slipping through someone's front yard, bow in hand, blood trailing a deer. What they are doing may be legal, but in my opinion it isn't ethical.


----------



## Hunter922

ScottA said:


> I read Duncan Dobie's article in GON. While I respect Duncan as a hunter and have enjoyed his articles and books, after reading his article, I still have an uneasy feeling about the killing of this buck and how these guys hunt in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. The GON Mag drives groups like this with articles and pub. one of the main reasons I'm not a GON subscriber any longer. Would much rather it have articles on actual hunting. Love Woody's but the mag has lost my interest.
Click to expand...


----------



## Buckfever

^^^^^ x 2


----------



## Long Cut

Although I'd never want to deal with some ticked off middle aged woman for shooting deer behind her neighbors house.. I'd be interested in seeing the Seek One boys kill a mature buck on public land, with a bow. Just to see if our definitions of "difficult" and "deer hunting" mean one in the same.


----------



## Triple C

Long Cut said:


> Although I'd never want to deal with some ticked off middle aged woman for shooting deer behind her neighbors house.. I'd be interested in seeing the Seek One boys kill a mature buck on public land, with a bow. Just to see if our definitions of "difficult" and "deer hunting" mean one in the same.



Long Cut...Of course they wouldn't be the same.  They would never make it to 5yrs old or older 95% of the time.  They'd be shot when they are 6 months old up to 2.5 yrs old.  3.5 and older would be as rare as finding a needle in a haystack in most of GA.  

No different on my place.  We watch beautiful 2.5 yr old bucks (teenagers) and think what it would be like to actually encounter a 5.5 or older majestic, fully mature buck in the wild.  It doesn't happen.  7 seasons of passing young bucks we've taken only one 4 yr old buck.  And no bucks the past 2 seasons.  Plenty of 2.5 yr olds and a couple of 3.5 yr olds passed this year but same as the other years...they get whacked or shot the following year when they visit other properties.  No complaints...that's part of the process here in GA.

I have hunted Alpharetta suburban bucks in years past.  And guess what...they jump out of their skin at the first hint of human scent behind the houses.  I thought the same thing at first...easy to kill cause everyday the smell and hear humans.  WRONG!  They bolted the instant they saw movement or detected smell.

More power to those guys that are able to secure one of the very few places in GA where they can actually hunt an adult male deer instead of babies or teenagers.


----------



## Long Cut

Triple C said:


> Long Cut...Of course they wouldn't be the same.  They would never make it to 5yrs old or older 95% of the time.  They'd be shot when they are 6 months old up to 2.5 yrs old.  3.5 and older would be as rare as finding a needle in a haystack in most of GA.
> 
> No different on my place.  We watch beautiful 2.5 yr old bucks (teenagers) and think what it would be like to actually encounter a 5.5 or older majestic, fully mature buck in the wild.  It doesn't happen.  7 seasons of passing young bucks we've taken only one 4 yr old buck.  And no bucks the past 2 seasons.  Plenty of 2.5 yr olds and a couple of 3.5 yr olds passed this year but same as the other years...they get whacked or shot the following year when they visit other properties.  No complaints...that's part of the process here in GA..



I'm not saying mature bucks on public land are behind every tree but they are out there. Seen plenty of 4-6YO Bucks aged by State Biologists being harvested off of Quota & Check In hunts. Seen several in person and on trail cameras, killing them is another story.. 

I'm sorry to hear about your property, but that's not always the case. It's sadly too common, but not always the case.


----------



## Tmpr111

Triple C said:


> I have hunted Alpharetta suburban bucks in years past.  And guess what...they jump out of their skin at the first hint of human scent behind the houses.  I thought the same thing at first...easy to kill cause everyday the smell and hear humans.  WRONG!  They bolted the instant they saw movement or detected smell.
> 
> ———————
> 
> I won’t disagree and what a shame it can be to let deer walk only to never see them grow to their potential.  Well said.
> 
> But as for the neighborhood/suburban deer and scent being a factor, I can’t agree with that one.  That’s just part of adapting for these deer in these areas.  AND ultimately the main reason for me as to why it’s not the same.  Many of these deer are in and out of yards, next to pets, toys, heck even dryer vents at times... not doubting the time and clearly the “money” it takes to “seek” and pattern these deer, but scent is not nearly the concern it is elsewhere.  Heck we watch these big bucks come near the patio and grill all the time in Sandy Springs at the in-laws... they don’t care.


----------



## bany

I’ve done plenty of urban observing the last couple years. I’ve let plenty of deer walk. I’ve messed around with some scents and no scent and so on. I also have a legal feeder situation in place. 
What I have noticed is the deer are not as Wild as say a rural or mountain deer but they still obtain a “scent/danger” sense. I’ve watched as they totally freak out at some strange scent like tinks  69 even or human scent. I believe they associate smell with proximity. Sometimes if they can’t detect movement they calm down and carry on.
One deer this year was (apparently) mortality wounded and layed down at night and  for 8 hours at a feeder and camera right by a house. So it must of felt somewhat safe there. I found it dead in the woods recently. Point is, if not threatened not running.
My feeling is that it was shot at a feeder next door. That feeling may be very wrong but? I know the bottom of it’s leg was all but off and it’s dead.
At any rate they do smell well and adapt to the environment. They may not have too much pressure but they are thriving.


----------



## Buck Dropper

If y'all are interested, they posted a four part series on Zeus. Kill video released tonight. It's up on Facebook & YouTube. Love these guys.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Yawn


----------



## trentb

great show.


----------



## wks41

Just watched it all.  Very well done.   I wish those guys would post here more but I completely understand why they don't.


----------



## realityvideoman

Biggest issue I saw from watching the Zeus video was after the shot they were worried about getting permission from the landowner where the buck ran to go retrieve it. What would have happened had permission not been granted? Seems difficult to go in and hunt these "tight" one or two acre areas where he has permission and keep a shot buck from running to other properties.
As far as the video the guys are great story tellers and produce a great video.


----------



## Hunter922

Mexican Squealer said:


> Yawn



Indeed..


----------



## Tmpr111

Crazy how close they were able to get to the deer in Part II without startling him.


----------



## James12

After 4 years, Charlie’s video will be posted today by the Seek One crew.  I hope those young and now older that fed him apples all those years aren’t going to see it. 

He was a monarch around his home.  Nothing wrong with shooting and thinning out suburban deer, but this one feels weird and not so sporty.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

James12 said:


> After 4 years, Charlie’s video will be posted today by the Seek One crew.  I hope those young and now older that fed him apples all those years aren’t going to see it.
> 
> He was a monarch around his home.  Nothing wrong with shooting and thinning out suburban deer, but this one feels weird and not so sporty.


Should have just went to the game ranch and shot one


----------



## James12

Lots of time and even money can go into finding these deer if you don’t know where they are - knocking on doors, and locating their travel corridors.  But the ones around us, they’re not often spooked and don’t go too far if anywhere when we or the dogs get close. Outside of the rut, many of the regulars have remained for years now. I’ve hunted both suburbia and the country, it’s just different.   But suburbia of course presents different challenges.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not posted yet, but will keep checking their Seek One Youtube channel.  Thanks for the update.


EDIT UPDATE . . . 


It's now uploaded on their Youtube channel "1 hour ago".  Looking forward to making time to watch it.


----------



## buckpasser

I’m nowhere near Atlanta, but the premise of their show interests me. It also feels good knowing that hunters are “overcoming” the bland lifestyle of the urban masses.  The only turnoff for me is the possibility of these targeted deer being a little less than spooky.  If, in fact they are like Yellowstone elk and can be approached and prodded without consequence, the effort to get permission to deflate them doesn’t appeal to me.  Also, having permission to archery hunt a little sliver of land isn’t really permission is it?  You sorta need permission for enough ground for him to die on I’d think. Also, how would the call to an anti-hunter go for permission to recover?  “I just poked a hole in one of the deer you said I couldn’t hunt by getting permission from your neighbor.  It’s now laying dead in your backyard. You mind if I come over and grab him right quick?  Thanks!”  I’ll be open minded and watch a few episodes anyway.


----------



## James12

Well the state and insurance commission are clearly behind these extended seasons in the suburbs.  It’s better than a family getting killed hitting one in a car.  

Many argue that if that’s the case, then take extreme measures and have em removed in bulk.  

As for the recovery and kill, that’s just part of it here in the burbs.  These are still wild animals but there is a Cades Cove feel to some, no doubt.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Thought the video was really well put together. It really did a good job of telling the story.


----------



## Blackston

If it was so easy up thier everybody’s trophy room would look like  that.    Them boys got skills


----------



## buckpasser

Blackston said:


> If it was so easy up thier everybody’s trophy room would look like  that.    Them boys got skills



It seems that no one doing it is really saying it isn’t “easy” hunting. Just not easy to find a place to do the easy hunting on. Apparently that’s the non-easy part.  Can you guess the word of the day?  Easy, right?


----------



## Blackston

buckpasser said:


> It seems that no one doing it is really saying it isn’t “easy” hunting. Just not easy to find a place to do the easy hunting on. Apparently that’s the non-easy part.  Can you guess the word of the day?  Easy, right?


?
EASY NOW


----------



## philtuts

I think it's awesome. Keep it up guys.


----------



## DAVE

Blackston said:


> If it was so easy up thier everybody’s trophy room would look like  that.    Them boys got skills


I don't think most people would enjoy hunting in the back yard and don't seek out places where your hunting in sight of kids and there swing sets.


----------



## Blackston

I’d go


----------



## mguthrie

Dustin Pate said:


> Thought the video was really well put together. It really did a good job of telling the story.


Yes it does. If they had said they killed it on a farm in Illinois nobody would know the difference


----------



## Mexican Squealer

It’s easy. The deer are tame...been around them too many times (in a prime ATL property (neighborhood) to believe for one second that the “hunt” requires anything other than getting permission. I had permission but had no desire to shoot fish in a barrel.


----------



## antharper

Blackston said:


> I’d go


In a second !


----------



## antharper

Just had time to watch the newest episode , all I can say is wow , great hunt and awesome story..... jealousy can be an awful thing!!!


----------



## James12

Yea I don’t think anyone with a clear head is saying it doesn’t look fun or exciting, their videos are great and they’ve definitely found a niche market here for sure.  Kudos to those guys.  

My in-laws live in one of the areas these guys frequent and we’ve watch the deer (150-170”) from a few yards away and even while the dogs are out.  So no, it’s not same as most deer we “hunt” elsewhere.  And again, the “hunt” here is often the time and efforts put in the permission getting on these deer.  As for Charlie, he was so difficult because permission wasn’t given where he was watched for months from yards away, even knowing they were there.  He even said so himself in the video.  

What’s underestimated here is the amount of money and time it takes to run so many cameras and to find and sit on these spots.  That’s what I’m hatin’ on  ???.  These guys are very blessed in that regard and kudos to them for taking advantage of that and not using it in a negative way like many kids end up doing!!!


----------



## bhdawgs

Alexander said:


> Surprised it hasn't already popped up on here, but Mossy Oak caught up with Lee Ellis and are airing an episode of this seasons hunts every other Wednesday on their Youtube page. First one came out yesterday and it looks good!
> 
> Posting because I knew there were others, like myself who were wanting to see more after the trailer came out.That and not everyone is on social media and would know it that this is on there.
> 
> Click to expand...



Lee Ellis won the truck buck today


----------



## Bowcephus

James12 said:


> Yea I don’t think anyone with a clear head is saying it doesn’t look fun or exciting, their videos are great and they’ve definitely found a niche market here for sure.  Kudos to those guys.
> 
> My in-laws live in one of the areas these guys frequent and we’ve watch the deer (150-170”) from a few yards away and even while the dogs are out.  So no, it’s not same as most deer we “hunt” elsewhere.  And again, the “hunt” here is often the time and efforts put in the permission getting on these deer.  As for Charlie, he was so difficult because permission wasn’t given where he was watched for months from yards away, even knowing they were there.  He even said so himself in the video.
> 
> What’s underestimated here is the amount of money and time it takes to run so many cameras and to find and sit on these spots.  That’s what I’m hatin’ on  ???.  These guys are very blessed in that regard and kudos to them for taking advantage of that and not using it in a negative way like many kids end up doing!!!


Tell your in laws to let me come shank


----------



## James12

Interesting


----------



## Jason C

Mexican Squealer said:


> It’s easy. The deer are tame...been around them too many times (in a prime ATL property (neighborhood) to believe for one second that the “hunt” requires anything other than getting permission. I had permission but had no desire to shoot fish in a barrel.





If it were easy everybody would be doing it.


----------

